# A to Z  E.D.M.



## IainP (Apr 11, 2020)

I've dropped in on the A-Z vinyl collection thread a few times, but it's a different world 🙂
Expect the numbers will be smaller but I recall a few on here with more electronic based preferences.
I don't really like the EDM moniker but hey.

When the lockdown was first muted I did think this might give me the time to unpack & dust off the old SL1210s and go on a memory trip. Haven't stop working so hasn't happened yet, but have been listening to some old stuff whilst in the kitchen etc. Plus had the "hacienda stream" on today whilst catching up on some old GM magazines.


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2020)

Haven't really thought this through but maybe if anyone else is interested they might post some suggestions to listen to.

For A, I'll suggest a couple 

Afrika Bambaataa and the Soul Sonic Force - Planet Rock

& for the opposite end of the spectrum 

Alex Gaudino - Destination Calabria 
(don't judge me 😁 I was driving around Spain a bit that summer and it was always on, memories. Plus the video was "fun")


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 11, 2020)

I admire your optimism but I suspect to most posters on here Rock The Boat by The Hughes Corporation is as EDM as they get.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2020)

The only EDM I know is a Dutch cheese...


----------



## User62651 (Apr 11, 2020)

I played to death that Leftfield Leftism album, used to ski with it in my ears. Did EDM get much better since?


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 11, 2020)

?????

Can somebody explain please ... (not understood a word written so far)


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			I played to death that Leftfield Leftism album, used to ski with it in my ears. Did EDM get much better since?
		
Click to expand...

Of course with music "better" is subjective. You have prompted me to recall Open Up with John Lydon now though 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			?????

Can somebody explain please ... (not understood a word written so far)
		
Click to expand...

I believe it's Electronic Dance Music.

Or a racket to us old un's


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			?????

Can somebody explain please ... (not understood a word written so far)
		
Click to expand...

Okay,  in simple terms the noise you hear when the ad people are trying to sell you stuff. 
Dunno how they would've managed otherwise 😉


----------



## JamesR (Apr 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I believe it's Electronic Dance Music.

Or a racket to us old un's 

Click to expand...

Are Black Lace EDM?
I liked them🥳


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 11, 2020)

Ah. Thanks.  It therefore appears to be something like what happened when I stuck a screwdriver in  a live cable ?


----------



## richart (Apr 11, 2020)

IainP said:



			Okay,  in simple terms the noise you hear when the ad people are trying to sell you stuff.
Dunno how they would've managed otherwise 😉
		
Click to expand...

Like the REO Speedwagon track murdered for John Lewis ad?


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2020)

richart said:



			Like the REO Speedwagon track murdered for John Lewis ad?

Click to expand...

Yep, that was murdered 🙂
I wasn't suggesting every ad, but for many those pesky marketeers dip into the bucket and murder something else.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 11, 2020)

Cos you're ride on time, ride on time …...


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Cos you're ride on time, ride on time …...
		
Click to expand...

Can see some of you are struggling with the alphabet 🤣👍

Still it passes the time


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The only EDM I know is a Dutch cheese... 

Click to expand...

The only one I know is Electrical Discharge Machining 😕


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 11, 2020)

Flaming June - Bt & Pvd mix
Proximus - Mauro Picotto
Lange - drifting away
Southside spinners - luv struck
Balearic bill - destination sunrise
Beam - Dannic radio mix

And something a little less BPM

Armand van helden - I want your soul.

I don’t think there’s a track in there you won’t like. Mainly trance.

Edit* seen you wanted a-z. Never mind


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2020)

😂 yeah will start with the Armand van Helden one 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 11, 2020)

Couple from early on bit cracking. 
Can't not mention Aphex Twin for just being pioneering. 

But spent all evening in the garage doing some work with Astral Projection (the 1994 Trust in Trance 3 album).
Anyone Can Fly and Mehadevan are just superb.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2020)

Anyone on here listened to Thievery Corporation?
Not even sure if they fit in this genre, I heard them a few times last year and they intrigued me 🤔


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 12, 2020)

I only know stuff from 97-2003.

Always love a good chillout mix of tracks from that time.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 12, 2020)

Yesterday I forgot probably the best (and most underrated) trance maestro, Airwave (one of the many pseudonyms of Laurent Veronez but probably the widest known). 
Alone in The Dark is a 10 minute trance masterpiece. IMHO of course.


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Flaming June - Bt & Pvd mix
Proximus - Mauro Picotto
Lange - drifting away
Southside spinners - luv struck
Balearic bill - destination sunrise
Beam - Dannic radio mix

And something a little less BPM

Armand van helden - I want your soul.

I don’t think there’s a track in there you won’t like. Mainly trance.

Edit* seen you wanted a-z. Never mind 

Click to expand...

Between you and Grieg I think I'll be exploring the Trance arena more, which is no bad thing 
Yep, enjoyed all of those and a good variety. 

You Tubes been helping, and enjoyed the Armand video with the boom boxes!

Beam made me reflect, early doors any sign of a vocal had me looking for the instrumental, but I mellowed with age and some of my favourites have them.

The stand out for me though is definitely Flaming June. The acid riff on it had me straight away.  You have your "B" already


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Couple from early on bit cracking.
Can't not mention Aphex Twin for just being pioneering.

But spent all evening in the garage doing some work with Astral Projection (the 1994 Trust in Trance 3 album).
Anyone Can Fly and Mehadevan are just superb.
		
Click to expand...

Liking Mehadeva, although I'll confess if was on the decks I'd may be be pitching it down a tad - that BPM!

Aphex, of course, has such a catalogue and so experimental, can you signpost to things he's done with maybe more of a "clubby/dance" feel?


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			Between you and Grieg I think I'll be exploring the Trance arena more, which is no bad thing 
Yep, enjoyed all of those and a good variety. 

You Tubes been helping, and enjoyed the Armand video with the boom boxes!

Beam made me reflect, early doors any sign of a vocal had me looking for the instrumental, but I mellowed with age and some of my favourites have them.

The stand out for me though is definitely Flaming June. The acid riff on it had me straight away.  You have your "B" already 

Click to expand...

Wandering waaayyy off the trance path today. Back out in the garage today so will be aurally perusing Billy "Daniel" Bunter's catalogue on GBT Records. 

On Flaming June, one of the greatest memories I have is sitting outside the original Cafe Del Mar in July 97 watching the sun go down listening to, what was then, this unreleased tune drifting over me. Any time I hear that intro I am transported back to that exact seat.


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Yesterday I forgot probably the best (and most underrated) trance maestro, Airwave (one of the many pseudonyms of Laurent Veronez but probably the widest known).
Alone in The Dark is a 10 minute trance masterpiece. IMHO of course.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, no strict enforcement here - laid back 

That was something I liked in this genre, that the creators often weren't interested in using their name to sell a track, they'd release under pseudonyms and see how it was picked up.

Yes liking Alone In The Dark


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			Liking Mehadeva, although I'll confess if was on the decks I'd may be be pitching it down a tad - that BPM!

Aphex, of course, has such a catalogue and so experimental, can you signpost to things he's done with maybe more of a "clubby/dance" feel?
		
Click to expand...

Mehadeva is slightly faster than most AP tracks. But its the way that they infuse the almost acidic riffs in to the trance pads that makes it for me.


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2020)

As this is pure self indulgence, gonna stay with A for another post.
Very much signposting my background. Was into Electro and break beats before being bewitched by the arrival of the early (Detroit) Techno and (Chicago) House/Acid

Arthur Baker - Breaker's Revenge

Armando - Confusion's Revenge   (by the time I could afford the Technics these old skool ones would be pitched up a tad, as we'd adjusted to higher BPMs!)


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			Liking Mehadeva, although I'll confess if was on the decks I'd may be be pitching it down a tad - that BPM!

Aphex, of course, has such a catalogue and so experimental, can you signpost to things he's done with maybe more of a "clubby/dance" feel?
		
Click to expand...

On the Aphex question, I am not sure. Richard James was the man behind AT. He did have numerous pseudonyms but they were all as weird and experimental as each other. Caustic Window was probably his other well known release name but it was just odd.


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Anyone on here listened to Thievery Corporation?
Not even sure if they fit in this genre, I heard them a few times last year and they intrigued me 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Just listened to Letter to the Editor and liked that. I reckon my liking of beats and bass-lines came in part from my father (who had eclectic tastes) playing a lot of reggae when I was a nipper.
Though there seems lots of other tracks in the corporation, feel free to point me/us.

I don't actually like labels, it's just music. But needed to differentiate from the other "old farts rockers thread"


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			Just listened to Letter to the Editor and liked that. I reckon my liking of beats and bass-lines came in part from my father (who had eclectic tastes) playing a lot of reggae when I was a nipper.
Though there seems lots of other tracks in the corporation, feel free to point me/us.

I don't actually like labels, it's just music. But needed to differentiate from the other "old farts rockers thread" 

Click to expand...

There was a chill out radio station I listened to a lot when I was out in Australia last year, they played some great stuff but two songs which stuck out were both by Thievery Corporation.
One was Lebanese Blonde and the other Holographic Universe, they seem to have a decent back catalogue so I'm going to have to delve in.


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2020)

Well, I did make it into one box of vinyl this evening, older stuff, on the back of listened to 

Bobby Broom - Beat Freak
Black Riot - A Day In The Life 

Found some that someone must have given me which included a white label of
Beats International - Dub Be Good to Me
which incidentally I recall seeing a very nervy early live performance of at a regional DMC mixing championships night


----------



## VVega (Apr 12, 2020)

I wouldnt call most of the aforementioned as EDM since EDM to me is Marshmello and others in the line up of Tomorrowland 

I do like what we used to call electronic music  From hardcore to dng to goa trance to chill out/ambient. Also before EDM there used to be IDM - intelligent dance music 

 Anyway, FWIW here is a couple for A. 

Abfhart (Thorsten) - Come in to my life 
Afrodite - Stalker (“this could turn Hari Krishna into a bad boy”


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 12, 2020)

VVega said:



			I wouldnt call most of the aforementioned as EDM since EDM to me is Marshmello and others in the line up of Tomorrowland 

I do like what we used to call electronic music  From hardcore to dng to goa trance to chill out/ambient. Also before EDM there used to be IDM - intelligent dance music 

Anyway, FWIW here is a couple for A.

Abfhart (Thorsten) - Come in to my life
Afrodite - Stalker (“this could turn Hari Krishna into a bad boy” 

Click to expand...

I would disagree on your first paragraph. We did used to call it EDM, not often but it was a reference , but that acronym has been hijacked by the crap you hear nowadays.

But more widely we just called it dance music. 

By B day today was Billy "Daniel" Bunter for the Happy Hardcore and trancecore,  Brothers in Crime for the Dutch hardcore and Ben Preston for some prog trance.


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2020)

VVega said:



			I wouldnt call most of the aforementioned as EDM since EDM to me is Marshmello and others in the line up of Tomorrowland 

I do like what we used to call electronic music  From hardcore to dng to goa trance to chill out/ambient. Also before EDM there used to be IDM - intelligent dance music 

 Anyway, FWIW here is a couple for A. 

Abfhart (Thorsten) - Come in to my life 
Afrodite - Stalker (“this could turn Hari Krishna into a bad boy” 

Click to expand...

No issues, like I said it was mainly to keep it separate from the other similar thread. As per Greig, dance or club or whatever. 

Lovin' the Stalker! Gonna play it again.
And probably the smart move to drop the "DJ" as there will be hundreds starting DJ!

Edit: liking Twilight and Wobble also.
Then penny dropped, the SSX games - another guilty pleasure!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 12, 2020)

This the sort of thing Iain, holiday memories for me 😀


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2020)

BrianM said:








This the sort of thing Iain, holiday memories for me 😀
		
Click to expand...

Music & memories almost always go together 👍


----------



## IainP (Apr 13, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			....

But more widely we just called it dance music. 

By B day today was Billy "Daniel" Bunter for the Happy Hardcore and trancecore,  Brothers in Crime for the Dutch hardcore and Ben Preston for some prog trance.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed Ben Preston- Lake Nasser
Thanks


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 13, 2020)

For today it will be Chosen Few representing the Dutch and Chicane for the mellower UK sound. 

Last night I combined the last two days with the one and only A&B. Above & Beyond. Tri-State is still a seminal album.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 13, 2020)

As we are on C, a wee bit different, but class none the less 😉


----------



## IainP (Apr 13, 2020)

I was also going to mention a Chicane track, Saltwater.

Plus sticking on the "oldie" theme  the oddly named
Coming Down Band with Slow Mo Acid

Sneakily, as I can't wait for S which will also have loads I'll chuck in
Candi Station (+ the source), You Got The Love.
Frankie Knuckles was there earlier, and of course Florence did her thing later, but not for me thanks.

Back at work for me tomorrow so finding time may be a struggle...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 13, 2020)

Not sure I'd call it EDM but I've just cleared the wax out of my ears with some very loud Tangerine Dream, Ricochet followed by Rubycon.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 13, 2020)

IainP said:



			I was also going to mention a Chicane track, Saltwater.

Plus sticking on the "oldie" theme  the oddly named
Coming Down Band with Slow Mo Acid

Sneakily, as I can't wait for S which will also have loads I'll chuck in
Candi Station (+ the source), You Got The Love.
Frankie Knuckles was there earlier, and of course Florence did her thing later, but not for me thanks.

Back at work for me tomorrow so finding time may be a struggle...
		
Click to expand...

Saltwater and Offshore are always the worthy mentions when Chicane comes up. But, for me, Red Skies is by far their best effort in that time period (1998). 

Cosmic Gate was played quite a lot today as well, Firewire and Exploration of Space mainly.


----------



## IainP (Apr 13, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Not sure I'd call it EDM but I've just cleared the wax out of my ears with some very loud Tangerine Dream, Ricochet followed by Rubycon.
		
Click to expand...

You couldn't resist it eh? 🙂
They were certainly experimenters in electronic music.
There probably isn't an agreed definition (partly discussed earlier in thread). My personal view might be the shift to drum machines rather human drummers.  So TR 808 & 909.
Plus the TB 303 for the early bass lines.
Combined this allowed a whole new direction to explore.
Anyway that's probably enough boring stuff!


----------



## IainP (Apr 13, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Saltwater and Offshore are always the worthy mentions when Chicane comes up. But, for me, Red Skies is by far their best effort in that time period (1998).

Cosmic Gate was played quite a lot today as well, Firewire and Exploration of Space mainly.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll seek them out.
If nothing else this thread has expanded my playlist 👍

I like what you did with the A+B also, but think the bpms were a little too much for me!


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 13, 2020)

IainP said:



			Thanks I'll seek them out.
If nothing else this thread has expanded my playlist 👍

I like what you did with the A+B also, but think the bpms were a little too much for me!
		
Click to expand...


If Above & Beyond was too much BPM you ain't going to like my playlist tomorrow 😂.

A&B's newest album, Flow State, is a down tempo ambient affair. Quite smooth.


----------



## IainP (Apr 13, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			If Above & Beyond was too much BPM you ain't going to like my playlist tomorrow 😂.

A&B's newest album, Flow State, is a down tempo ambient affair. Quite smooth.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I've had a 'mare there, it was a chosen few (name of the DJ) that out BPM'd me! Not A&B.

Red Skies I like, and the Cosmic Gate ones, as with some others I recognise when hearing them even though I can't place them beforehand.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Apr 13, 2020)

I've just seen this thread, I didn't know what EDM was🤣
My contribution for C is Derrick L Carter - Square Dancing in a Roundhouse


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2020)

"D"
Easy 1st pick, Derrick May. Will go for
The Dance (under the Rythim is Rythim guise), &
Nude Photo

Bit more mainstream, be rude not to mention David Guetta. Always liked Titanium.

And finally a "double D" 😉
Donna Summer (Danny Howells remix) of I Feel Love


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I've just seen this thread, I didn't know what EDM was🤣
My contribution for C is Derrick L Carter - Square Dancing in a Roundhouse
		
Click to expand...

Welcome.
Maybe we can all think of a better thread title and we ask the mods to rename it 😁

We're chilled here so feel free to retro post anything from A to C (also covering myself for when I find_ that_ _one_ I forgot about!).

Liking Derrick L Carter, plenty to explore there, thanks 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 14, 2020)

I would not recommend today's D-list to the feint of heart. 

Dr Peacock & Billx - Naarayanaa
Delta 9 - No More Regrets
Dr Peacock & Sefa - The Universe
Druid - Fun at The Fair

And for a classical hardcore feel

Dyewitness - What Would You Like to Hear Again?
Dave Davis - Trancefigurarion
Dream Factory - Dream System

And on a more normal note

Dutch Force - Deadline
Deep Skies (feat Cass Fox) - Little Bird
Dan Stone - Spinal Chord

For a little Italo feel

Digital Boy - Crossover

Loads for D but tried to avoid any "DJ somethingorother" as that's too easy.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

Darren Tate vs Jono Grant


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

You can’t have D without this.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 14, 2020)

BrianM said:








You can’t have D without this.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I deliberately left that out


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Haha, I deliberately left that out 

Click to expand...

Haha.

Im common as muck in my dance music from when I was a boy partying 😂😂
A lot of new stuff to listen to due to this thread already though 👍🏻


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 14, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Haha.

Im common as muck in my dance music from when I was a boy partying 😂😂
A lot of new stuff to listen to due to this thread already though 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

My partying took me from Acid House illegal raves in 92 through to Rez at Ingliston 93-96 and then RATT in Bathgate from 97-00 so journeyed from the original acid house, through hardcore/gabber and to trance. 

Travelled most of Europe too in search of the big parties like Thunderdome, Sensation and Nightmare in Rotterdam.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			My partying took me from Acid House illegal raves in 92 through to Rez at Ingliston 93-96 and then RATT in Bathgate from 97-00 so journeyed from the original acid house, through hardcore/gabber and to trance.

Travelled most of Europe too in search of the big parties like Thunderdome, Sensation and Nightmare in Rotterdam.
		
Click to expand...

You must have 10 years on me Greig 😀, great days none the less.
Ive found myself reminiscing a lot over the last week stuck in a hotel self isolating.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 14, 2020)

Been listening to quite a bit of Erick Morillo in the background whilst working last week. 
Had a few Ferry Corsten tracks on this morning, but now have Euphoria Album from around 1999 I think it is mixed by PF Project playing. 

This lockdown is helping me rediscover my EDM love of old and maybe later out on a yomp with thr Prodigy Experience album in my headphones.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 14, 2020)

As for the A-Z would any list be complete without the letter E at least having an honorary mention of Energy52 - purely for the creation they made of Cafe Del Mar back in 1993.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Been listening to quite a bit of Erick Morillo in the background whilst working last week.
Had a few Ferry Corsten tracks on this morning, but now have Euphoria Album from around 1999 I think it is mixed by PF Project playing.

This lockdown is helping me rediscover my EDM love of old and maybe later out on a yomp with thr Prodigy Experience album in my headphones.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the Euphoria 2 CD set that kicks off with Trouser Enthusiasts remix of Karen Ramirez - Looking for Love?

If so, it is PF Project, it was 1999 and I have the same one in the CD player in the garage at the moment


----------



## Wolf (Apr 14, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Is that the Euphoria 2 CD set that kicks off with Trouser Enthusiasts remix of Karen Ramirez - Looking for Love?

If so, it is PF Project, it was 1999 and I have the same one in the CD player in the garage at the moment 

Click to expand...

That is the very same 2 CD set I have on now. Track 3 on CD1, Getting away with it by the Egg(Rollo indared mix) superb base line.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			That is the very same 2 CD set I have on now. Track 3 on CD1, Getting away with it by the Egg(Rollo indared mix) superb base line.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking CD, if a little commercial. I am currently listening to Deeper Shades of Hooj 2 at the minute, another cracking set of tunes with the likes of Oliver Lieb and Red Jerry, again from 1998 it's that era that really does have the best of the wide spectrum of Dance music.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 14, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Cracking CD, if a little commercial. I am currently listening to Deeper Shades of Hooj 2 at the minute, another cracking set of tunes with the likes of Oliver Lieb and Red Jerry, again from 1998 it's that era that really does have the best of the wide spectrum of Dance music.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed for a mainstream album it has some good tunes and mid to late 90s was superb. 

Currently have Red-5 album playing now.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Indeed for a mainstream album it has some good tunes and mid to late 90s was superb.

Currently have Red-5 album playing now.
		
Click to expand...

You‘ll have these tunes pumping in the gym 😀👍🏻


----------



## Wolf (Apr 14, 2020)

BrianM said:



			You‘ll have these tunes pumping in the gym 😀👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Always do, my Spotify gym play lists i have on my headphones when I'm training always have 90s house, trance or even a bit of drum and bass throughout them. Plus when i can get away with it I would always have them on the gym speakers makes a great training environment. Im always moving between sets as well to the beats😂

I have this  thing though every workout begins with William Orbits Barbers Adagio mix, then when I stretch at the end I have the classical Barbers Adagio on. I must be a bit weird 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 14, 2020)

Another for D came to me whist messing about on the Technics. (DJ) Demand - Dark & Light (Jimmy J & CRu-L-T Remix). Absolutely outstanding and should appeal to those that like their breaks. 
Lovely use of sampling too.


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2020)

Firstly, I need to make some time tonight for some extra listening!
Actually am having a smile though, I debated whether to kick this thread off at all. And I refer to jury to posts #3 & #4  

But, depending on how you view it, there are almost 40 years worth of breaks, beats and bass out there - and it is very varied. A pet hate are those " but it all sounds the same" people 

I think it is the "build it and they will come moment"   (another one for the kids!)

I really hope when this current situation is over, and people are compiling the "strange things that happened in lock down" lists, that a golf forum discussing _progressive trance hardcore drum n bass acid_  is on that list!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

I know we were trying to stay away from DJ, but 😎


----------



## Wolf (Apr 14, 2020)

BrianM said:








I know we were trying to stay away from DJ, but 😎
		
Click to expand...

Not bad but for me it has to be the William Orbit version of Barbers adagio, more chilling intro and a better sample.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Apr 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Not bad but for me it has to be the William Orbit version of Barbers adagio, more chilling intro and a better sample.







Click to expand...

I love that William Orbit sample. He was on fire around the time he released that.
The Strange Cargo and Pieces in a Modern Style series were fantastic. He did a good job of producing Madonna as well


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2020)

Dragged another box in tonight, a couple of tracks on my head I couldn't recall and was bothering me. Just in time to slip in another D.

Dread Bass - Baby Tears

If @VVega is still looking in it may be of interest


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 15, 2020)

Today is E, a letter synonymous with the dance scene  So today's playlist needs to be special.

For the uptempo selection:

Energy & Loopy - Overdose
El Bruto - Hypnotizing (Hard Remix)
Ectomorph - Totally Computerized
Eclipse - Ultraworld 5

For the prog/trance:

Eon - Pocket Damage
Echoplex - Def by Stereo
Empirical Labs - Turtle Beach
En Motion - Getting Away With It (Thrillseekers Mix)
Energy 52 - Cafe Del Mar
Envio - Touched By The Sun (Envio's Sunrise Mix) [10 mins of aural bliss ]
Exor - The Bells
Escade - Shuffle Royal (Alphazone Remix)

And for something a little different/chilled

Electus - Who We Are

Enjoy


----------



## IainP (Apr 15, 2020)

Yep strangely when I was thinking yesterday about E I had a blank, which seemed odd with the references  This prompted fetching more boxes. I now have a load of extras for A - D! (maybe we go around again if still in lock down).

Here are today's whittled list:

Elevator Man - Funk & Drive (Basement Dub)
Erotic Moments - Take Me High (DJ Duke)
Eric Perez Project - Lies (3 am mix)
Express Of Sound - Body to Body (Grape Dub Mix)


Off piste one:
Eric B & Rakim - Paid In Full (Urban Respray Mix)    Some of the mixes haven't aged well (sampling was a new toy back then!), but this one has some guitar in it which is different!


----------



## Wolf (Apr 15, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Today is E, a letter synonymous with the dance scene  So today's playlist needs to be special.

For the uptempo selection:

Energy & Loopy - Overdose
El Bruto - Hypnotizing (Hard Remix)
Ectomorph - Totally Computerized
Eclipse - Ultraworld 5

For the prog/trance:

Eon - Pocket Damage
Echoplex - Def by Stereo
Empirical Labs - Turtle Beach
En Motion - Getting Away With It (Thrillseekers Mix)
*Energy 52 - Cafe Del Mar*
Envio - Touched By The Sun (Envio's Sunrise Mix) [10 mins of aural bliss ]
Exor - The Bells
Escade - Shuffle Royal (Alphazone Remix)

And for something a little different/chilled

Electus - Who We Are

Enjoy 

Click to expand...

Some great shouts in that list there, but for me, Energy52's Cafe Del Mar has a special place in my heart having been privilege enough to be present hearing Jose Padilla play it live in the actual Cafe Del Mar on San Antonio bay beach at sunset. Even the memory sends chills down my spine..


----------



## Wolf (Apr 15, 2020)

If you like chill out EDM, and sticking with E - Edward Maya's The Stereo Love Show is a good album to unwind to or drive in the sun


----------



## BrianM (Apr 15, 2020)

Love the original of this, but this is a wee bit off the beaten track.
Unbelivable talent from these musicians.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Some great shouts in that list there, but for me, Energy52's Cafe Del Mar has a special place in my heart having been privilege enough to be present hearing Jose Padilla play it live in the actual Cafe Del Mar on San Antonio bay beach at sunset. Even the memory sends chills down my spine..
		
Click to expand...

I know the feeling, been to the Cafe many times over the years.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Apr 15, 2020)

Missed a day………… a bit like most of the 90's 

Tim deluxe - We all love sax


----------



## Wolf (Apr 15, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I know the feeling, been to the Cafe many times over the years.
		
Click to expand...

Been a couple of times and would love another pilgrimage there just to absorb the sunset with the music, sadly though its not going to be the same as the atmosphere of those heady days with the same tunes and people sharing the passion.



funkycoldmedina said:



			Missed a day………… a bit like most of the 90's 

Tim deluxe - We all love sax
		
Click to expand...

Just the one missed day, I used to go out Friday then try to workout Tuesday where the previous 3 days had gone


----------



## Wolf (Apr 15, 2020)

BrianM said:








Love the original of this, but this is a wee bit off the beaten track.
Unbelivable talent from these musicians.
		
Click to expand...


I quite enjoyed that thanks for sharing. If you like strings along with your EDM try this n by Arin Van Buuren, aptly named intense as per the album of same name. This is the shortened radio edit, the full one is 8mins and brilliant as well imo.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Been a couple of times and would love another pilgrimage there just to absorb the sunset with the music, sadly though its not going to be the same as the atmosphere of those heady days with the same tunes and people sharing the passion.
		
Click to expand...

Few mates went a couple of years ago and said it was shit. Totally full of hipsters and idiots. 

First time I went was in 1994, the last in 2004. Over that decade, must have been in Ibiza 14 or 15 times. 

We will never have times like those again, the music and the vibe has just changed too much. I went to a Space reunion in 2010 and it was terrible, even with the old tunes playing, the atmosphere just wasn't the same, I think it was the lack of spontaneity.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 15, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Few mates went a couple of years ago and said it was shit. Totally full of hipsters and idiots.

First time I went was in 1994, the last in 2004. Over that decade, must have been in Ibiza 14 or 15 times.

We will never have times like those again, the music and the vibe has just changed too much. I went to a Space reunion in 2010 and it was terrible, even with the old tunes playing, the atmosphere just wasn't the same, I think it was the lack of spontaneity.
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly the reason that's stopped me going back over the years, I last went to Ibiza in 2014 but stayed on the other side of the Island in Cala Llonga and made a brief foray over to San Antonio and to the old town. It wasn't the same at all so never committed to having one last proper go of it. The best period for me was late 90s to around 2003.


----------



## IainP (Apr 15, 2020)

We're only a few letters in but already Greig's signposting is working. For example Dan Stone - Spinal Chord, suited my ear.
Am finding it interesting exploring some of what I missed when being a bit older and having other distractions.
P.S. never went to Ibiza, but did make it to Mansfield 😂🤣


----------



## VVega (Apr 15, 2020)

IainP said:



			Dread Bass - Baby Tears

If @VVega is still looking in it may be of interest
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Was out for a bit, will throw a few in a follow up!


----------



## VVega (Apr 15, 2020)

Since I missed a few letters here is to catch up:

Blue Planet Corporation - Midian

Banco De Gaia - Last train to Lhasa

The Chemical Brothers (did I miss it?)

(The) Delta - As a I child I could walk on the ceiling

Daft Punk (missed it?)

Do we count Depeche Mode in? 

Etnica - Triptonite

Eat Static - Interceptor p1-2


----------



## IainP (Apr 16, 2020)

For F I'm going back for some stripped down stuff with *Farley "Jackmaster" Funk*. He did an EP called No Vocals Necessary, in the end am going for these:
*The Acid Trip* &  *All Acid Out*

*FireFly - Supernatural *(DJ Winks Acid Journey)    staying a tad raw

*Flybaby - Fiesta* (Way Out West Mix)    for some craziness

*Fluke - Atom Bomb*    for a gaming link. Take your pick on mixes, I'm leaning towards Atomix 5

And finally for today's off piste, down tempo item

*Fresh 4 - Wishing On A Star*

Have a good day all


----------



## VVega (Apr 16, 2020)

Faithless - God is a DJ 

Future Sounds of London - Papua New Guinea

and how about... 
Fedde La Grande - Put Your Hands Up for Detroit


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 16, 2020)

VVega said:



			Faithless - God is a DJ

Future Sounds of London - Papua New Guinea

and how about...
Fedde La Grande - Put Your Hands Up for Detroit 

Click to expand...


FSoL - great shout


----------



## Wolf (Apr 16, 2020)

VVega said:



			Faithless - God is a DJ

Future Sounds of London - Papua New Guinea

and how about...
Fedde La Grande - Put Your Hands Up for Detroit 

Click to expand...

I like all those choices 👍🏻
Also Faithless can't be mentioned without Insomnia or We Come 1


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Apr 16, 2020)

Finitribe - Forevergreen
Future Sound of London - Papua New Guinea
DJ Falcon - Together
Fred Falke & Alan Brace - Running Intro
Frankie Knuckles - whistle song but it could really be any of this legend. One of my top 5 nights ever seeing him at Leadmill. Rest of my pals were in the main room listening to LTJ Bukem!!


----------



## VVega (Apr 16, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I like all those choices 👍🏻
Also Faithless can't be mentioned without Insomnia or We Come 1
		
Click to expand...

True!


----------



## Wolf (Apr 16, 2020)

Flip 'n' Fill - True love never dies
Fat Boy Slim - Right here, right now


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 16, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Flip 'n' Fill - True love never dies
Fat Boy Slim - Right here, right now
		
Click to expand...

I have to rail against your top choice there Wolf my man. Flip n Fill should be eradicated from musical history for plagiarism of plagiarism. 

True Love Never Dies was originally a white label mash up of Donna Williams vocals of the same name with Rank 1's Airwave. F n F cloned it and released it claiming it to be theirs because it was already a bootleg and there could be no repercussion. 

They also just basically bought Force& Styles back catalogue and cloned those too. 

I may have strong feelings on Flip n Fill 😆


----------



## Wolf (Apr 16, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I have to rail against your top choice there Wolf my man. Flip n Fill should be eradicated from musical history for plagiarism of plagiarism.

True Love Never Dies was originally a white label mash up of Donna Williams vocals of the same name with Rank 1's Airwave. F n F cloned it and released it claiming it to be theirs because it was already a bootleg and there could be no repercussion.

They also just basically bought Force& Styles back catalogue and cloned those too.

I may have strong feelings on Flip n Fill 😆
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't aware of that with Flip n Fill, everyday is a school day. To be fair that was there only track I could remotely class as being worthy of a listen 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 16, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I wasn't aware of that with Flip n Fill, everyday is a school day. To be fair that was there only track I could remotely class as being worthy of a listen 😂
		
Click to expand...

That's how good they were at selling their bullshit . 

Look up the "original" version. Often erroneously titles as Rank 1 vs Kylie Minogue - True Love Never Dies. It actually works really well with Airwave as the backing track.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 16, 2020)

So F is a big list today, so many choices.

*My upbeat/trip down memory lane has to kick off with a breaks classic. *

Fat Controller - In Complete Darkness
(DJ) Fury - Lemonade Raygun (Backroom Mix)
(DJ) Fade - The Future
Fade, XCess & G'Netik - Dreamworld
Force Mass Motion - Listen Up
Frankfurt Terror Corp - Steal It & Deal It
Force & Styles - Follow Me
Final Fantasy - Controlling Transmission
(DJ) Fury - Sanctus Dominus

*For My trancier entries*

Fictivision - Ringworld
Filo & Peri - I95
Fluchtlicht - Icarus (S.H.O.K.K Remix)
Filterheadz - In Your Eyes (Orange Mix)
Fire & Ice - Souvenir De Chine
Ferry Corsten - Stars (Ferry Mix)
Fragile (Feat. Alex Lemon) - Inertia (AvB Remix)
Firewall - Kilimanjaro
Ferry Corsten - Punk

*And for something a little different*

Feint Feat. Veela - Vagrant
Futurecop! - Lost Love (Thunderclaw Remix)


----------



## IainP (Apr 16, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Flip 'n' Fill - True love never dies
Fat Boy Slim - Right here, right now
		
Click to expand...

I toyed with Fat Boy, and like that one, but I'm expecting him to represented in some of his many other guises later along the alphabet


----------



## VVega (Apr 16, 2020)

Skipping ahead just a bit but can’t wait to share... Probably best examples of the progression from “morning” goa sounds to “night“ psychedelic trance madness. Best enjoyed in good headphones 

Green Nuns of The Revolution - Rock B&*^h Mafia
Growling Mad Scientists - Tentacles of a Jelly Fish


----------



## IainP (Apr 16, 2020)

VVega said:



			Skipping ahead just a bit but can’t wait to share... Probably best examples of the progression from “morning” goa sounds to “night“ psychedelic trance madness. Best enjoyed in good headphones 

Green Nuns of The Revolution - Rock B&*^h Mafia
Growling Mad Scientists - Tentacles of a Jelly Fish
		
Click to expand...







Did have a listen to the Green Nuns (liked), and the playlist auto moved onto *F*eint - Vagrant (ft. Veela)    so all is well


----------



## IainP (Apr 17, 2020)

BrianM (& probably others) have talked about memories, and yesterday funkycoldmedina mentioned the Leadmill which made me smile – as that leads in nicely to a vivid memory of mine, hearing this first track for the first time at the Leadmill (think Park or Pickering was DJing). Although I was well used to listening to “different” stuff, this one on first hearing was just a “what, wow” moment, as it seemed so fresh & unique at the time.

*Guy Called Gerald* – *Voodoo Ray*

I was feeling a bit “vocally” today, until I maybe picked mixes to minimise them 

*Grace* - *Not Over Yet*   (spin up between Breeder’s It Is Now remix or Matt Darey remix)

*Gusto* – *Disco’s Revenge*  (probably plump for the mole hole dirty mix)

*Gat Decor* – *Passion* (just leaning toward Naked remix)

*Gorgon City* – *Ready For Your Love* (Club mix)

*Gypsy* – *Funk De Fino*     and also  *SkinnyBumbleBee* (Stingin’ Dub)

Soon be the weekend


----------



## VVega (Apr 17, 2020)

IainP said:



*Gat Decor* – *Passion* (just leaning toward Naked remix)
		
Click to expand...

Is magic  
And one of the best tracks to test a sound system setup according to non other but Tony Andrews! 
https://djtechtools.com/2014/04/10/...systems-from-wembley-stadium-to-your-bedroom/


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 17, 2020)

IainP said:



*Gat Decor* – *Passion* (just leaning toward Naked remix)
		
Click to expand...

Great tune, bridges gaps in the genres really well.

My playlist for today:

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

GSI - Twister
G-Force - Out There
Genetik - The Experiment (Sadcore Mix)
G.T Sampler - Cheese n Onion

*Trance*

Glenn Morrison - Contact
Goldenscan - Sunrise (Pulser 6AM Mix)
George Hales - Autumn Falls [one of my personal favourites]
GTR - Mistral
G & M Project - Feeling the Sunrise
Green Atlas - Circulation
Gustav - Gossip Girl
Glenn Morrison - Rubberband

As a standalone (Bonzai Records) Gary D - Nu Style (Original Mix). 

Not a huge amount for *G* out there, not of the required quality to make a playlist anyway


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Apr 17, 2020)

Green Velvet - Flash (DJ Sneak remix)
Scott Grooves - Mothership Reconnection

2 of my all time faves for G. I'm finding recalling all the tracks hard going, the memory isn't what it used to be which may be directly attributable to the times I was listening to all this music😜


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 17, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Green Velvet - Flash
		
Click to expand...

Is a massive tune in a dark room.

Would go for Danny Tenaglias Nitrous Oxide mix personally though


----------



## VVega (Apr 17, 2020)

If we are talking about Green Velvet, La la land was massive


----------



## IainP (Apr 17, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



*Trance*

Glenn Morrison - Contact
Goldenscan - Sunrise (Pulser 6AM Mix)
George Hales - Autumn Falls [one of my personal favourites]
GTR - Mistral
G & M Project - Feeling the Sunrise
Green Atlas - Circulation
Gustav - Gossip Girl
		
Click to expand...

Liking GTR, were you favouring a particular mix of Autumn Falls?


----------



## IainP (Apr 17, 2020)

VVega said:



			If we are talking about Green Velvet, La la land was massive 

Click to expand...

Just listened to the Prok Fitch Sweet Sixteen remix 👍


----------



## IainP (Apr 17, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Is a massive tune in a dark room.

Would go for Danny Tenaglias Nitrous Oxide mix personally though
		
Click to expand...

So many versions of Green Velvet - Flash

Just enjoyed the Timo Maas Dirty Dub


----------



## IainP (Apr 17, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Green Velvet - Flash (DJ Sneak remix)
Scott Grooves - Mothership Reconnection

2 of my all time faves for G. I'm finding recalling all the tracks hard going, the memory isn't what it used to be which may be directly attributable to the times I was listening to all this music😜
		
Click to expand...

Mothership Connection, on the funk tip - stumbled across the animated disco video also, what's not to like!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 17, 2020)

Slightly stretching the G but...

Kenny 'dope' *G*onzales and the Bucketheads - The Bomb (These sounds...)


----------



## IainP (Apr 17, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Slightly stretching the G but...

Kenny 'dope' *G*onzales and the Bucketheads - The Bomb (These sounds...)
		
Click to expand...

I'd probably have saved it for K (to keep simple)😉, was on my consider list...


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 17, 2020)

IainP said:



			Liking GTR, were you favouring a particular mix of Autumn Falls?
		
Click to expand...

Just the original mix. It just has so many elements to it.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 17, 2020)

IainP said:



			I'd probably have saved it for K (to keep simple)😉, was on my consider list...
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, digging through my files've got...

Global Communication - The Way (Secret Ingredients Mix)
The Grid - Floatation (Andrew Weatherall and Richard Norris Mix)


----------



## IainP (Apr 18, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Fair enough, digging through my files've got...

Global Communication - The Way (Secret Ingredients Mix)
The Grid - Floatation (Andrew Weatherall and Richard Norris Mix)
		
Click to expand...

Am finding it quite therapeutic, although sometimes surprising. I found I had a copy of swamp thing by the grid, what a piece of craziness that is!


----------



## IainP (Apr 18, 2020)

Morning all. "H". As often the way I'm starting with a long trip down memory lane, then roughly working forward
*Hashim* - *Al-Naafiysh*

*Heller & Farley Project* – *Ultra Flava*

*Hole In One* – *Life’s Too Short *(life at Paleis mix)

*Huff & Puff* – *Help me make it* 

*Hardfloor* – *Funalogue*

Today's down tempo offering is a re-do of an old 'un, and I never cared for the 'pop' original. I've you haven't heard it then give it a chance

*Holter & Mogyoro* – *Rhythm Is A Dancer*

In other news, found another box last night, that had been masquerading as my wife's records, seems only the first few were hers. This may take some time!


----------



## VVega (Apr 18, 2020)

Hallucinogen - Gamma Goblins Part 2 (and the rest of the Lone Deranger album)

If you are not familiar with Simon Postford - check him out - now creating memes for the new generation  

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B9_kMiFD723/


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 18, 2020)

Will start with...

*Hardfloor - Acperience 1*

*Hybrid - Symphony (Original mix)*

*Humate- Love Stimulation (Tom  Middleton remix)*

*Happy Mondays - Hallelujah (Club mix)*

*Hardrive - Deep Inside (Masters at Work mix)*


Then add more as I mull throughout the day. Good shout on Ultra Flava


----------



## IainP (Apr 18, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Will start with...

*Hardfloor - Acperience 1
Hybrid - Symphony (Original mix)*


Then add more as I mull throughout the day. Good shout on Ultra Flava
		
Click to expand...

Wow, how had I missed out on Acperience 1.  Can only think I maybe thought it was a remix of a Phuture or another 80s track or something.
Realise I do have 'acid energy' from them, but now need to go through their catalogue more.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 18, 2020)

For today, H will be

Upbeat/Hardcore

Helix - Now Control
Hyperact - My Best Friend
Hanoi - Nilotic Express
Hixxy & Sharkey - Boom Boom Bang Bang

Trance

Hydroid - Sativa
Hybrid - Finished Symphony
Havannah - Havannah
Haak - Frenzy
Hemstock & Jennings - Northern Lights
Heatbeat - Nebula
Hooligan - Hear You Now
Hi-Gate - Caned & Unable


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Apr 18, 2020)

H Foundation - Hear Dis Sound
Harry Choo Choo Romero - Hazin & Phasin 

I feel I'm out on a house limb in this thread lol


----------



## IainP (Apr 18, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			H Foundation - Hear Dis Sound
Harry Choo Choo Romero - Hazin & Phasin

I feel I'm out on a house limb in this thread lol
		
Click to expand...

 We'll all have our preferences, and it just confirms how big this genre is. I'd say just keep 'em coming. I've already _found _several I wouldn't have otherwise.
Liked Hazin & Phasin


----------



## IainP (Apr 18, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			For today, H will be
		
Click to expand...

I'll probably be re-visiting the thread for weeks to re-listen to items posted, but this one jumped out at me early: Hi-Gate - Caned & Unable


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 18, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			H Foundation - Hear Dis Sound
Harry Choo Choo Romero - Hazin & Phasin

I feel I'm out on a house limb in this thread lol
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not, have quite a broad range but house is where it all started for me


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 18, 2020)

IainP said:



			I'll probably be re-visiting the thread for weeks to re-listen to items posted, but this one jumped out at me early: Hi-Gate - Caned & Unable  

Click to expand...

Hi-gate was a decent effort from Judge Jules, Caned & Unable was the monster for them. 

Heatbeat - Nebula is probably my favourite from that trance list. (Helix - Now Control is my overall favourite "H")


----------



## IainP (Apr 19, 2020)

Well my well is looking quite dry with ‘I’, keep thinking I am forgetting something so be interesting to see what you guys dig out. Anyway, must start with *Inner City*, and it will give some time to explore some the later mixes, so suggesting;

*Back Together Again (East Village Dub)*

*Back Together Again (Project Reese Dub)*

*Big Fun (Matt Smallwood Extended Remix)*


Pitching up the temp;

*Intermission* – *Six Days (Masterdance Edit)*

Finally, down tempo, as it is a Sunday, and maybe for the ladies 

*Innocence* – *Silent Voice*   just the original, although the DMC remix is interesting also.


----------



## VVega (Apr 19, 2020)

Infernal - Self Control (bringing back the 80s into the 00s)

For chilling out:

The Infinity Project - Mystical Experiences (the whole album)


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 19, 2020)

Continuing my usual theme with I, 

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Inner Destruction - Bang to The Beat (Scott Brown Remix)
Insane - Magnificent
Innerchild - Pista Mare
Interstate - Don't You Worry
(DJ) Isaac - 2 Definitions
Infernus - Funcore

*Trance*

Igor S - Airforce One 
Iio - At the End (Ultrasun Remix)
Ingo - Boom
Impact - The Audience Is Listening
Insigma - Insigma
Inzite - Everest (original Mix)
Imogen Heap - Hide And Seek (In Search of Sunrise Mix) [Also known as the Tiesto Mix)
Impact vs Cor Fijneman - El Matador (Original Mix)
Iio - Smooth (Airbase Remix)

*And for something a bit more Laid back*

Ideline - Way To an Angel
Ivan Torrent Feat Celica Soldream - Architects of Life
Illenium - So Wrong


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 19, 2020)

For now...

*Incognito - Out of the Storm (C's Planet E Special Mix)*


----------



## IainP (Apr 19, 2020)

Plenty of more chill vibes all round for a Sunday 👍

I had a feeling Greig would still have a sack in his vault 🙂 I don't envy your task when we are at say "S" !

From a quick nosey I'm liking, Iio - Smooth (Airbase Remix). May need to sniff out some more Airbase mixes.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 19, 2020)

IainP said:



			Plenty of more chill vibes all round for a Sunday 👍

I had a feeling Greig would still have a sack in his vault 🙂 I don't envy your task when we are at say "S" !

From a quick nosey I'm liking, Iio - Smooth (Airbase Remix). May need to sniff out some more Airbase mixes.
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe I left Airbase off my A list on reflection.
Escape is a great tune.


----------



## IainP (Apr 19, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Can't believe I left Airbase off my A list on reflection.
Escape is a great tune.
		
Click to expand...

We were all warming up to be fair.
I suggest after Z we have a numbers day, then a catch up on the early alphabet.


----------



## IainP (Apr 20, 2020)

For J, I'll be trying to make time today for these. I’m starting way back, and then some pretty raw stuff I guess

*Jonzun Crew* – *Pack Jam*

*Jolly Rodge*r – *Acid Man*

*Josh Wink* – *Higher State of Consciousness*

*Jaydee* – *Plastic Dreams*

*JX* – *Son of a Gun (Alex Party Remix)*


Today’s off piste item, and this may need an avalanche rescue set! Has been on repeat by my wife forever, and there are a few remixes. It’s a bit of South American Latino craziness!

*J Balvin* – *Mi Gente* (going for the DJ Mario Andretti mix)


----------



## Wolf (Apr 20, 2020)

Joey Negro/Jakarta - American Dream
Jurgen Vries - The Theme


----------



## VVega (Apr 20, 2020)

IainP said:



			Josh Wink – Higher State of Consciousness

Jaydee – Plastic Dreams
		
Click to expand...

Classic! Had Plastic Dreams as my ringtone on my first smartphone


----------



## VVega (Apr 20, 2020)

Juno Reactor - Congo Fury, God is God, Labyrinth and Pistolero - another great British music producer (Ben Watkins)

Joey Beltram - Energy Flash - massive

Johan Bley - Stranded (The Delta remix but all others are good too)

Juan &Domi&Jörg - Spiritual healing - something different

Joujouka - Are you elovetric

Honourable mention: Justice - We are your friends 

Bonus: James Holden - Idiots are winning CD is great


----------



## VVega (Apr 20, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Joey Negro/Jakarta - American Dream
Jurgen Vries - The Theme
		
Click to expand...

Good shout to Jakatta/J Negro! For Jurgen would add Wilderness.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 20, 2020)

Lots of good shouts this morning on J. 

My additions for today will be:

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Juggernaut - World of The LSD User
Jimmy J & Cru-L-T - Six Days
JJJ - Eternity
JHAL - PLease Be Mine [OK it's cheesy but it makes me smile]
Jimmy J - 99 Red Balloons

A bit out on it's own, kind of Techtrance on Bonzai Records: 

Jones & Stephenson - The First Rebirth 

*Trance*

James Holden & Julie Thompson - Nothing (93 Returning Mix) [sometimes just credited as Holden & Thompson]
Jaimy & Kenny D - Caught Me Running (Tiesto Summerbreeze Mix)
Jericho - Personal Reflexion
Johan Gielen - Velvet Moods (Svenson Remix)
John O'Callaghan - Big Sky (Original Mix)
Jonas Steur Feat Jennifer Rene - Falling into Pieces (Original Mix)
Jonah - Shhh, Listen (Be Quiet)
Jonny Shaker - Pearl River (Three n One Remix)
Joop - Another World

*Something a bit different*

Jody Wisternoff - Starstrings 
JES - Dreamweaver (Hampton Chills Mix)


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 20, 2020)

Decided to go for a real mixed bag today;

*Jokers of the scene - In order to trance (Hrdvision remix)
Jon Hopkins - Immunity
Judy Cheeks - So in love (Sasha's QAT mix)
Justin Martin - The Sad Piano (Jimpster remix)*

Josh Wink was the other pick (assuming you're referring to the 'Tweakin Acid Funk Mix' @IainP?)


----------



## IainP (Apr 20, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Decided to go for a real mixed bag today;

*Jokers of the scene - In order to trance (Hrdvision remix)
Jon Hopkins - Immunity
Judy Cheeks - So in love (Sasha's QAT mix)
Justin Martin - The Sad Piano (Jimpster remix)*

Josh Wink was the other pick (assuming you're referring to the 'Tweakin Acid Funk Mix' @IainP?)
		
Click to expand...

Aye it was, am sure my penchant for the A word hasn't gone unnoticed 🙂 But there are other good ones also.

As per Greig, lots to listen to across the group for J. May be coming back to this one if time doesn't allow.


----------



## IainP (Apr 20, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Joey Negro/Jakarta - American Dream
Jurgen Vries - The Theme
		
Click to expand...

Just stumbled across the Binary Finary remix if The Theme


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 20, 2020)

IainP said:



			Aye it was, am sure my penchant for the A word hasn't gone unnoticed 🙂 But there are other good ones also.
		
Click to expand...

It hasn't, Im in the same boat!

Transitioning out of Higher State into Bicep's Glue has been the musical highlight of my lockdown so far. Even the cat looked impressed!


----------



## VVega (Apr 20, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Bicep's Glue
		
Click to expand...

Nice and new to me - exactly what this thread is about!


----------



## IainP (Apr 20, 2020)

VVega said:



			Nice and new to me - exactly what this thread is about!
		
Click to expand...

100%
And a great video also


----------



## IainP (Apr 20, 2020)

VVega said:



			Joey Beltram - Energy Flash - massive
		
Click to expand...

Yep so recognisable, good shout.

Also liking, Juno Reactor  Labyrinth


----------



## IainP (Apr 20, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Lots of good shouts this morning on J.

My additions for today will be:

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Juggernaut - World of The LSD User
Jimmy J & Cru-L-T - Six Days
JJJ - Eternity
JHAL - PLease Be Mine [OK it's cheesy but it makes me smile]
Jimmy J - 99 Red Balloons

A bit out on it's own, kind of Techtrance on Bonzai Records:

Jones & Stephenson - The First Rebirth

*Trance*

James Holden & Julie Thompson - Nothing (93 Returning Mix) [sometimes just credited as Holden & Thompson]
Jaimy & Kenny D - Caught Me Running (Tiesto Summerbreeze Mix)
Jericho - Personal Reflexion
Johan Gielen - Velvet Moods (Svenson Remix)
John O'Callaghan - Big Sky (Original Mix)
Jonas Steur Feat Jennifer Rene - Falling into Pieces (Original Mix)
Jonah - Shhh, Listen (Be Quiet)
Jonny Shaker - Pearl River (Three n One Remix)
Joop - Another World

*Something a bit different*

Jody Wisternoff - Starstrings
JES - Dreamweaver (Hampton Chills Mix)
		
Click to expand...

Mainly replying to remind myself to come back to this later - many of these are 10 minutes long   From a swift skim, Jonah and Joop were calling me, but I need more time with some others also.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 20, 2020)

IainP said:



			Mainly replying to remind myself to come back to this later - many of these are 10 minutes long   From a swift skim, Jonah and Joop were calling me, but I need more time with some others also.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, there are a few that tick on over the 10 min mark. But thankfully I have only selected the good ones 😁.
Just wait til we get to S...


----------



## IainP (Apr 20, 2020)

We might need a "rest day" after S to catch up!


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 20, 2020)

I need to shorten my lists bit there are too many good uns


----------



## IainP (Apr 21, 2020)

Looking forward to today’s self indulgent journey through styles and silliness brought by the letter K.

*K.S. Experience* – *Electronic Dance*          [so maybe back then they knew the “EDM” term was coming!]

*K.C. Flight* – *Planet E* (Acid Drop mix)

*Key Aura* – *Hot Dog* (To Orangey For Crows)

*Ken Doh*  - *I Need a Lover Tonight *(Nagasaki mix)

*KDA* – *Rumble* (Shadow Child Edit)

*Kryoman & Pairanoid* – *My Squads Lit*

And finally, for the off-piste option, I had started to sort/separate my hip hop stuff away, but some tunes I think of as more ‘dance’ really, like this..

*King Bee* – *Back By Dope Demand* (Funky Bass Mix)


----------



## VVega (Apr 21, 2020)

KLF - Last Train to Trancentral - the biggest K for me...

Kosheen - Hide U

A bit of a cheat but here it is 
Killing Joke - Savage Freedom (UX Remix) (the whole Wardance remixes CD released on Dragonfly recs is good)


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

VVega said:



*KLF - Last Train to Trancentral - the biggest K for me...

Kosheen - Hide U*

A bit of a cheat but here it is 
Killing Joke - Savage Freedom (UX Remix) (the whole Wardance remixes CD released on Dragonfly recs is good)
		
Click to expand...

Just beat me to it, I was literally just typing that out 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 21, 2020)

Again, great shouts this morning, especially KLF. 

My additions:

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Knightvision - Who Is It?
Keng - Infiltrator
Kinetic Pleasure - Get the Feeling (Bass X Remix)
Knightvision - Humanoid
(DJ) K2 - Russian Roulette

*Trance*

K90 - Deliverance
Kamil Polner - Heart of Sun
Kamaya Painters - Summerbreeze
Kaste - Desert Eagle (Original Mix)
Kansai - Rococco (Fire & Ice Mix)
Kirsty Hawkshaw & Tenishia - Reasons to Forgive (The Blizzard Remix)
Kid Vicious - Proceed (Original Mix)
Kamaya Painters - Cryptomnesia

*Something a bit different*

Koda - The Last Stand (Claes Rosen Remix)
Koven - Miracle
Killigrew - Voices of a Distant Star


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 21, 2020)

I missed off one, Bit like Jones & Stephenson from yesterday, it sits on an edge somewhere between trance and hardcore on Suck Me Plasma records;

Komakino - Outface (Original Mix)


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 21, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Again, great shouts this morning, especially KLF.

My additions:

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Knightvision - Who Is It?
Keng - Infiltrator
Kinetic Pleasure - Get the Feeling (Bass X Remix)
Knightvision - Humanoid
(DJ) K2 - Russian Roulette

*Trance*

K90 - Deliverance
Kamil Polner - Heart of Sun
Kamaya Painters - Summerbreeze
Kaste - Desert Eagle (Original Mix)
Kansai - Rococco (Fire & Ice Mix)
Kirsty Hawkshaw & Tenishia - Reasons to Forgive (The Blizzard Remix)
Kid Vicious - Proceed (Original Mix)
Kamaya Painters - Cryptomnesia

*Something a bit different*

Koda - The Last Stand (Claes Rosen Remix)
Koven - Miracle
Killigrew - Voices of a Distant Star
		
Click to expand...

How's that list shortening going going on Greig??


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 21, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			How's that list shortening going going on Greig?? 

Click to expand...

That *was *my shortened list* . *Too many good uns I tells ya.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 21, 2020)

In fact, some of you (ahem) older gentlemen frequenting this thread may like Komakino's older stuff like the Sector One EP. Bit slower than their "newer" stuff 😂


----------



## IainP (Apr 21, 2020)

VVega said:



			KLF - Last Train to Trancentral - the biggest K for me...

Kosheen - Hide U

A bit of a cheat but here it is 
Killing Joke - Savage Freedom (UX Remix) (the whole Wardance remixes CD released on Dragonfly recs is good)
		
Click to expand...

KLF - What time is love was on my consider list . There are loads of mixes of Last Train to Trancentral, do you or anyone have any preferred choices? The Iron Horse is sounding okay to me.


----------



## IainP (Apr 21, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			In fact, some of you (ahem) older gentlemen frequenting this thread may like Komakino's older stuff like the Sector One EP. Bit slower than their "newer" stuff 😂
		
Click to expand...

Ha, okay I can take it! I will refer the honourable gentleman to the original "A - Z vinyl collection" thread. Absolute teenagers on here!  🙂
Frogs in Space


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 21, 2020)

IainP said:



			Ha, okay I can take it! I will refer the honourable gentleman to the original "A - Z vinyl collection" thread. Absolute teenagers on here!  🙂
Frogs in Space  

Click to expand...

Oh yeah, we are like kindergartners by comparison. 

Frogs in Space and Law & Order are cracking tracks. 
Escape by Force Mass Motion is heavily influenced by Frogs, and Komakino in general.


----------



## IainP (Apr 22, 2020)

*Longsy D* – *This Is Ska*

*LFO* – *LFO* (Leeds Warehouse Mix)

*Luvdup* - *Goodtime* (E-Lustrious Mix)

*Liquid* – *Time To Get Up* (Original Mix)

*Livin’ Joy* – *Dreamer* (Rollo’s Big Mix)

*Leviticus* – *Burial *

Taking it down a notch BPM wise, & if you are lucky enough to have a serious bass setup (I haven’t currently so headphones it is)   *London Posse* – *Money Mad*


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 22, 2020)

No upbeat from me today to keep the BPM down 

*Trance*

Lange Feat. The Morrighan - Follow Me (Dumonde Remix)
Labworks - Ibiza Sunrise (Clubmix)
LCM - Kinjite Imasu
Leama - Melodica [Yep, all 13 minutes of it]
(DJ) Looney Tune - Workstation (M.I.K.E's Energized Mix)
Lightforce - Join Me
Lolo - Melody
Lost Witness - Song to The Siren
Luminary - My World (Hydroid Remix)
Luc Poublon - Quantum Leap (Original Mix)

No L could be complete without Lost Tribe - Gamemaster (Original Mix)

*Something a bit different*

L Plus - Faces
Lucy In Disguise - 1987


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 22, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			No L could be complete without Lost Tribe - Gamemaster (Original Mix)
		
Click to expand...

Had the same EP. 

But bought it for Angel. Which will be on my list later...


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 22, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Had the same EP.

But bought it for Angel. Which will be on my list later...
		
Click to expand...

Original Distant Voices EP, still got it 😁


----------



## VVega (Apr 22, 2020)

IainP said:



			KLF - What time is love was on my consider list . There are loads of mixes of Last Train to Trancentral, do you or anyone have any preferred choices? The Iron Horse is sounding okay to me.
		
Click to expand...

just the stock version from the White Room for me.


----------



## VVega (Apr 22, 2020)

Leftfield - Open Up - for the soundtrack of Hackers 
Leftfield - Phat Drum - for the Guinness ad 

Looper - Mondo ‘77 - for Vanilla Sky 

Laurent Garnier - Crispy Bacon


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 22, 2020)

All house for me today;

*Locussolus - Next To You (Marcy Rising edit)*

*Lonely C - Hold Up Ft. Kendra Foster*

*Lou2 - Freaky (The Bar Heads Mix)

Lovebirds - Want You In My Soul feat. Steve Downes (Original Mix)*

Something a bit different;

*Landhouse & Raddantze - Robots (Original Mix) *Would pitch this up a little
*Lost Tribe - Angel *Would be pitching this down


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 22, 2020)

Are we on the Ms yet?

IMO we can be done with this... Normally I am an instrumental only kind of guy but this one stands out among the vocal trance tracks (which are usually super cheesy IMO).





But after combing through many new gems in this thread I am sure you will find many that beat it.


----------



## IainP (Apr 23, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Are we on the Ms yet?

IMO we can be done with this... Normally I am an instrumental only kind of guy but this one stands out among the vocal trance tracks (which are usually super cheesy IMO).





But after combing through many new gems in this thread I am sure you will find many that beat it.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you are enjoying the thread. It isn't really about beating it, each person will like what they like and what it means to them. You were a few hours early but we don't mind


----------



## IainP (Apr 23, 2020)

Well I reckon we are half way in. Just wanted to post, I am finding this a great distraction to what is going on out there, and also with not being able to play golf.
It was also a kick to myself to finally sort out/go through my collection which I have been not finding time for in the past.
Wanted to ask, has anyone any experience in transferring to MP3? About eleven-teen years ago I did buy a widget to do this, with great intentions. I think I did a couple of cassettes and mixes,  and then moved house. I still haven't uncovered where I safely put it!
Things like YouTube are great though, so fast to find and listen to things. I am though putting aside a growing pile of things not found on there, so will at some point need to delve into those. They might be rubbish, or might be forgotten gems.

I am kind of looking forward to the first long journey post lock-down though, as I'll have a nice big playlist to put on by then 

Looking forward to the weekend, to back track and catch up on all those posted by you guys that I've not had time to listen to yet.


----------



## IainP (Apr 23, 2020)

And so on to "M"

(DJ) *Misjah *& DJ Tim – *Access        * [bit of a favourite of mine this one]

*MASH* – *U Don’t Have To Say U Love Me* (Red Jerry Mix)

*Mighty Dub Kats* – *Keep On Tuckin’*

*Mother* – *All Funked Up*

*Manix* – *You Held My Hand* (Manix & Rufige Kru Remix)

*Miro* – *Celebrate*


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 23, 2020)

IainP said:



			Well I reckon we are half way in. Just wanted to post, I am finding this a great distraction to what is going on out there, and also with not being able to play golf.
It was also a kick to myself to finally sort out/go through my collection which I have been not finding time for in the past.
Wanted to ask, has anyone any experience in transferring to MP3? About eleven-teen years ago I did buy a widget to do this, with great intentions. I think I did a couple of cassettes and mixes,  and then moved house. I still haven't uncovered where I safely put it!
Things like YouTube are great though, so fast to find and listen to things. I am though putting aside a growing pile of things not found on there, so will at some point need to delve into those. They might be rubbish, or might be forgotten gems.

I am kind of looking forward to the first long journey post lock-down though, as I'll have a nice big playlist to put on by then 

Looking forward to the weekend, to back track and catch up on all those I've not had time to listen to yet.
		
Click to expand...

Iain, I went through a process of transferring about 1500 of my vinyl to MP3. Way I did it was to simply plug the master out on the mixer in to the line in on the PC (using RCA to 3.5mm jack) and the  an audio utility called Audacity. Its basic but it gives decent quality if you set it up properly. But it takes ages as there is no high speed dubbing option 😂 (for thems that remember HSD).


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 23, 2020)

Holy *M*oly, M has so many choices. Really got me thinking.

*Upbeat/Hardcore*
Marc Smith - Nexus
Mr Hyde & MC Knight - Just Havin a Laugh
(DJ) Mr Hyde - Raw (Remix)
Marley & UFO - All Alone [Again, cheesy but it makes me smile for a simpler time]
Mrc Smith & DJ Ten - Aquarium

*Trance*

Mark Norman - Phantom Manor
M6 - Opus Sectrum
Mike Foyle - Pandora (The Blizzard Remix)
Marco V - Simulated
Mark Otten - Mushroom Therapy (Lightscape Remix)
Marksun & Brian - Gran Rey (Ronski Speed Remix)
Midway - Monkey Forest
Mario Piu - The Vision
Members of Mayday - 10 in 01
Megamind - Taub (Picotto Mix)
Michael Cassette - Pangea (Envotion Remix)

*Something a bit different*

Masters & Nickson - Out There (Christian Rusch Remix)
Muffler - Northern Lights
Mr Fijiwiji Feat Danyka Nadeau - Yours Truly
Mosh - Yokai

And a bit of Synthwave

Michael Oakley - Rabbit in The Headlights

I could go on with M, so many class tunes. Motorcycle is the obvious one, but as SB got that in there I would just say that Gabriel & Dresden are awesome in any of their many guises.


----------



## VVega (Apr 23, 2020)

*Hardcore (happy? *
Mark 'Oh - Love Song
Marusha - Somewhere Over The Rainbow
Charly Lownoise & *Mental Theo* - Wonderful days
Moby - Feeling So Real (when Moby was into Rave 
Moby - Go (and it's various remixes 

*Jungle is massive *
M Beat - Incredible (Rhino Mix)

*Goa/psy trance*
Man With No Name - Floor Essense (Dayglo Mix) - a great artist, who collaborated with and contributed to many labels
Man With No Name - Sugar Rush  - that hook at at 4:28
Man With No Name - Teleport

Miranda - Real Rush

The Muses Rapt - Spiritual Healing

*A bit of Electro*
Miss Kittin & the Hacker - 1982

*Special mention*
Massive Attack


----------



## VVega (Apr 23, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			high speed dubbing option 😂 (for thems that remember HSD).
		
Click to expand...

  Twin tape decks were a god send.


----------



## IainP (Apr 23, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Iain, I went through a process of transferring about 1500 of my vinyl to MP3. Way I did it was to simply plug the master out on the mixer in to the line in on the PC (using RCA to 3.5mm jack) and the  an audio utility called Audacity. Its basic but it gives decent quality if you set it up properly. But it takes ages as there is no high speed dubbing option 😂 (for thems that remember HSD).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that rings a bell, maybe the thing I can't find is inside an old PC...


----------



## IainP (Apr 23, 2020)

VVega said:



*Hardcore (happy? *
Mark 'Oh - Love Song
Marusha - Somewhere Over The Rainbow
Charly Lownoise & *Mental Theo* - Wonderful days
Moby - Feeling So Real (when Moby was into Rave 
Moby - Go (and it's various remixes 

*Jungle is massive *
M Beat - Incredible (Rhino Mix)

*Goa/psy trance*
Man With No Name - Floor Essense (Dayglo Mix) - a great artist, who collaborated with and contributed to many labels
Man With No Name - Sugar Rush  - that hook at at 4:28
Man With No Name - Teleport

Miranda - Real Rush

The Muses Rapt - Spiritual Healing

*A bit of Electro*
Miss Kittin & the Hacker - 1982

*Special mention*
Massive Attack
		
Click to expand...

 Booyakah Booyakah - who could forget!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 23, 2020)

Great thread this, brings back some great memories and a lot of new stuff as well 😀


----------



## IainP (Apr 23, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Great thread this, brings back some great memories and a lot of new stuff as well 😀
		
Click to expand...

Hope you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 23, 2020)

IainP said:



			Hope you are feeling a bit better.
		
Click to expand...

Back to full health Iain, thanks for asking 👍🏻
Not sure what’s worse, self isolating or schooling the kids 😂😂


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 23, 2020)

Bit late, busy day!

House (‘old')

*Masters At Work feat. India - To Be In Love (Original MAW Mix)*

*Masters At Work, India - I Can't Get No Sleep (No Sleep In '95 Mix)*

*Mood II Swing feat Fonda Rae - Living In Ecstasy (FK Groove Mix)*

*Mysterious People - Love Revolution (Mood II Swing Remix 1)*

House (‘new’)

*Marc Romboy - Counting Comets (Ruede Hagelstein Remix)*

*Marcus Worgull - Flying High (Original Mix)*

*Matias Aguayo - Minimal (DJ Koze Remix)*

Off-piste…

*Mark Alow - Trip To The Lonely Planet (Original Mix)*

*Martin Roth - An Analog Guy in a Digital World (Original Mix)*

*Monolink - Frozen (Original Mix)*

And finally, with most of you being Trance / Higher BPM orientated,here’s a great remix of something you’ll be used to a little faster!

*Minimalistix - Struggle for Pleasure (Filterheadz Remix)*


----------



## IainP (Apr 24, 2020)

Not much in the well for N for me so far, so I can have a waffle. Firstly going way, way back down memory lane

*Newcleus*  -      *Jam On It
Newcleus  -      Automan* (Dub Version)

Switching it to something more clubby/commercial

*Nightcrawlers* – *Push The Feeling On* (The Dub Of Doom)

Was in two minds, but then thought why not... 

*N-Trance* - *Set You Free* (Voodoo & Serano Remix)

Looking forward to seeing what else comes along.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 24, 2020)

Nalin and Kane - Beachball

Always brings back good memories


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 24, 2020)

Today, N is for:

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Nos Feratu - Inspiration Vibes
Noisecontrollers - Unite (Defqon.1 Anthem)
Neophyte - Execute
Nos Feratu - Artcore DNA
Neurotek - Crowd Control
(DJ) Norman - Get Up and Dance
New Motion - Looking For Love (Brisk Remix)
Noisecontrolers - Quatre Mains

*Trance*

Neal Scarborough - Stung on The River (Sean Tyas Remix)
Neo & Farina - Binary Refined
Nightvision - Believin' (J&R Mix)
Nexus - Return from Flatliner
Nitrous Oxide - Orient Express
NU NRG - One Turn
Noisecontrollers - Anticipation

And I will throw in N-Trance, but their lesser known "Forever (Voodoo & Serano Remix)

*Something a bit different*

Nic Chagall Feat Jonathan Mendelsohn - This Moment (Original Edit)
Nightcrawler & Dana Jean Phoenix - Genesis


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 24, 2020)

One that I forgot for yesterday, and I can't believe that I did as it is one of my favourite tunes is *Maor Levi - Shapes (Oliver Smith Mix). *It is just a really bright, melodic and uplifting little ditty.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 24, 2020)

Working through these at the moment 😀👍🏻


----------



## IainP (Apr 24, 2020)

Knew I'd forget an N, and pretty tardy of me being as Warp records was my second home for 3 years.

Nightmares On Wax - I'm For Real

Edit on 'O' day! :
Nocturnal - The Deep Feeling
Naked Ape - Who's Gettin It


----------



## IainP (Apr 24, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Iain, I went through a process of transferring about 1500 of my vinyl to MP3. Way I did it was to simply plug the master out on the mixer in to the line in on the PC (using RCA to 3.5mm jack) and the  an audio utility called Audacity. Its basic but it gives decent quality if you set it up properly. But it takes ages as there is no high speed dubbing option 😂 (for thems that remember HSD).
		
Click to expand...

I forgot to ask, do you still have the 1500 or so that you digitised?


----------



## VVega (Apr 24, 2020)

N-dubz? Just kidding 

Nightmare on Wax - Les Nuit - another chill out legend! Released on a legendary label...
Nathan Fake - The Sky was Pink (Holden remix) - classic

Northern Lite - Who you are/ Trusting Blind / Gone Tomorrow - less known brilliant electro 

*special mention*
New Order and the multitude of remixes


----------



## VVega (Apr 24, 2020)

IainP said:



			Knew I'd forget an N, and pretty tardy of me being as Warp records was my second home for 3 years.

Nightmares On Wax - I'm For Real
		
Click to expand...

Jinx! Just seen after my post (was a busy day)


----------



## IainP (Apr 24, 2020)

VVega said:



			Jinx! Just seen after my post (was a busy day)
		
Click to expand...

No problem if same artist is tagged by more than one of us, especially if different tracks 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 24, 2020)

IainP said:



			I forgot to ask, do you still have the 1500 or so that you digitised?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, all in all got about 3000 vinyls from around 1991 through to 2010 (I'd say 90% are 91 to 97). Currently being stored across 3 different houses 😂


----------



## IainP (Apr 25, 2020)

*Orbital* - *Chime *         This is one that always sounded better (to me) in a club, than just a casual listen for some reason. Maybe pitched up with added bass.

*Osibisa* - *Feels Good* (The Kent Heights Clubb'd Up Mix)

*Original Clique* - *Come To Papa*       Some bleep weirdness

*O.R.N.* - *Snow* (The Original Bedroom Mix)

Maybe have another but actually stumbled across it linked from one of Greig's posts, so will see if on his list today


----------



## VVega (Apr 25, 2020)

Opus III - It's a fine day 

The Overlords - God's Eye on Goa (Bionizer Remix)

The Orb - Little Fluffy Clouds

Orbital - Halcyon and On On (another one that was on the Hackers soundtrack)


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 25, 2020)

O today, Here's my picks

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Orphic - Dungeon Fungus
Ophidian - Butterfly
Outblast - Turn That Mellow Out
Orphic - Do you Dance?
Obliterator - Mind Twist
Overlord - Do It Right

*Trance*

Orbital - Halcyon & On [prefer this longer version over the original]
Oceanlab - Clear Blue Water
Octagen & Arizona - Starburst
Odysee - Frontline
Outback - State of Emergency (Draft 2 Design Mix)
Oxia - Domino (Sean Tyas Found Some Balls Rework)
Orion - Eternity
Ozone - Planisphere
Orion - Adamantica

Can't think of any for something a bit different today. Normal service will resume tomorrow.


----------



## IainP (Apr 25, 2020)

Additions that came from a remix in Greig's Ms

Oliver Smith - Nimbus, & Tomahawk


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 25, 2020)

IainP said:



			Additions that came from a remix in Greig's Ms

Oliver Smith - Nimbus, & Tomahawk
		
Click to expand...

I was tempted to put Cirrus in my list, but a few I prefer above that. His remix of Maor Levi - Shapes is outstanding.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 25, 2020)

VVega said:



			Opus III - It's a fine day

The Overlords - God's Eye on Goa (Bionizer Remix)

The Orb - Little Fluffy Clouds

Orbital - Halcyon and On On (another one that was on the Hackers soundtrack)
		
Click to expand...

You get another two from the soundtrack tomorrow.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 25, 2020)

Some great stuff today, listening whilst having a beer and painting the fence.


----------



## VVega (Apr 25, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			You get another two from the soundtrack tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Prodigy and ..?


----------



## VVega (Apr 25, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Some great stuff today, listening whilst having a beer and painting the fence.
		
Click to expand...




VVega said:



			Prodigy and ..?
		
Click to expand...

Or did you mean both Voodoo People and One Love?

can we all agree that Hackers has the best EDM soundtrack of the 90s?


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 25, 2020)

*One Dove - White Love

The Orb - A Huge Ever Growing Pulsating Brain That Rules From The Centre Of The Ultraworld (Live Mix Mk 10)

Orbital - Nothing Left (Breeder Remix)

Orion & J Shore - The Night After*


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 25, 2020)

VVega said:



			Prodigy and ..?
		
Click to expand...

Just Prodigy. But both One Love and Voodoo People are featured (one of my fave movies)


----------



## IainP (Apr 26, 2020)

Well apologies guys, I struggling to make it out of the 80s today!

Phuture - Slam
Phuture  - Acid Tracks
DJ Pierre – Box Energy
Professor of Acid – Drug Store
Power Wonder & Love – Afro Acid
Pandella  - This Way That Way  (Komis Dub)
 -- Phew, made it --
Pizzaman – Trippin On Sunshine (Dub)
Peter Parker - I Let You Go
Pearse Dunne – Hot For You


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I have a P please, Bob? 

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Phoenix - (Now) Who's in Control?
Predator - Mind of a Lunatic
Predator Vs Wedlock - Roots and Culture
Party Animals & Rob Gee - Die Nazi Scum
Psycho Kinetic - Rock Your Body

*Trance*

Push - Universal Nation
Para X - Sunset (Club Mix)
Perasma - Swing 2 Harmony (Edu Jiminez Vs DJ Nano Remix)
Plastic Boy - Angel Dust
PHATT - Levitation (Magic Dust Remix)
Planisphere - Teardrop (Original Mix)
Pulser - Cloudwalking
Polner & Sender - Energy Sublimination
Parker & Hanson - Gravity

And one that comes from a sub genre that was dubbed "Epic Trance": Photon Project - Illumination


----------



## VVega (Apr 26, 2020)

Pendulum- Propane Nightmares
Paul Kalkbrenner - Gebrunn Gebrunn/Aaron/Sky and Sand - Berlin Calling soundtrack - the film is a must too
Prydz vs Pink Floyd - Proper Education
Pig&Dan - Savage

Hall of Fame: Prodigy

Special mention: Portishead


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Apr 26, 2020)

I've been MIA this week but plenty of good suggestions
One for P which is one of my all time faves to mix
Phoenix If I Ever Feel Better (Buffalo Bunch remix)


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 26, 2020)

Pendulum - Slam is another that I would add, maybe in something a bit different.


----------



## VVega (Apr 26, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Pendulum - Slam is another that I would add, maybe in something a bit different.
		
Click to expand...

Yep! Remember the insane video  ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 26, 2020)

VVega said:



			Yep! Remember the insane video  ?






Click to expand...

Loved the video, some was clearly unannounced and off the cuff.


----------



## IainP (Apr 26, 2020)

VVega said:



			Yep! Remember the insane video  ?






Click to expand...

Crazy!
Maybe a metaphor for the lockdown!


----------



## VVega (Apr 26, 2020)

OK, here is another lockdown style dancing video to brighten up the evening


----------



## VVega (Apr 26, 2020)

And one more


----------



## IainP (Apr 26, 2020)

Well this thread has taken an interesting direction 
Hopefully it isn't home videos next


----------



## IainP (Apr 27, 2020)

Well not much *Q*uantity today from me, & a strange co-incidence with the titles.

*       Quench* - *Dreams* 
(DJ) *Quicksilver - I Have A Dream*


----------



## VVega (Apr 27, 2020)

Just one from me, but another another great UK duo (also check out Tim Healey as Coburn)
Quirk - Tribodelic (Mumbo Jumbo Remix)
Quirk - Sleazy Listening
Quirk - Paradise Pills


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 27, 2020)

Q already huh? Not a popular letter amongst producers . Today I shall select;

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

*Q-Tex *(all of the following are Q-Tex)

Generations
Trip to The Hyperdome
Equazion Part 4
E-Creation (and the '95 mix)
Equinox, Celebration, Essence, Integrator

QFX - Power of Rezerection
QFX - Ocean of Dreams

*Trance*

Questia - Nexus Asia (Original Mix)
QED - Hardly a Day (Kid Vicious Remix)
Questia - Evolving Moods (Original Mix)
Quadraphonic - I Can Feel Your Love (Kansai Remix)

Of Course, Quench - Dreams would have been in there but Iain beat me to it


----------



## IainP (Apr 27, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Q already huh? Not a popular letter amongst producers . ....

*Trance*

Questia - Nexus Asia (Original Mix)
QED - Hardly a Day (Kid Vicious Remix)
Questia - Evolving Moods (Original Mix)
Quadraphonic - I Can Feel Your Love (Kansai Remix)

Of Course, Quench - Dreams would have been in there but Iain beat me to it 

Click to expand...

Why do you think I post early 😀
From a swift whiz, liking the QED one..


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 27, 2020)

IainP said:



			Why do you think I post early 😀
From a swift whiz, liking the QED one..
		
Click to expand...

Nexus Asia is in my all time top 50 trance. But tomorrow my number 2 all timer hits the list 😁


----------



## IainP (Apr 28, 2020)

Building up nicely with *R*omp through some styles, gonna have to double line some.

Reese & Santonio – The Sound  -&-  Force Field

Rythim Is Rythim  - Nude Photo (Acid Burns or Ultimate Mix)  -&- It Is What It is (Majestic Mix)

Rythmatic – Take Me Back

Rob Acid - Blueprint

Ransom – My Dance (Playboys Remix)   - with a sample that reminds me of another missing A (Aleem)

Red Planet – Star Dancer

Rest Assured - Treat Infamy

Robin S – Show Me Love (Stonebridge Club Mix)  - sticking with this mix but plenty of others

Riton – Rinse & Repeat (Extended Mix)


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 28, 2020)

For R, my picks will be:

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Renegade & Static - Delete the Weak (Demolition Mix)
Rave Nation - Going Crazy (Forze DJ Team Mix)
Reyes - Soy Innocente
Rotterdam Termination Source - Poing

*Trance*

Re:Locate - Waterfall [No.2 on my list, superb use of layers and overlays. The build up is immense]
Robert Nickson - Circles of Why (Andy Blueman Remix)
R.E.N.O.I.S.E - Dead Wishes
Roger Shah & Signum - Healesville Sanctuary (Signum Mix)
Roger Shah & Tenisha Feat Lorilee - I'm Not God (Roger Shah Mix)
Ratty - Sunrise
Rusch & Murray - Epic (Above & Beyond Mix)
Ronski Speed - E.O.S
Roy Hayumi - Sanative Way (Kamil Polner Remix)
Rafael Frost - Red
RAM - Ramsterdam (Jorn van Deynhoven Remix)
Ryan G - Emoticon

*Honourable mentions to*

Rui Da Silva Feat Cassandra - Touch Me
Rising Star - Touch Me (AvB Remix)
Robert Miles - Children
Rank 1 - Black Snow

*Something a bit different*

Relay & Front - Tale of A Shooting Star
Ryan Farish - Hopes and Fears
Raizer - A.I

 There are just so many for *R *that this could be an incredibly long list


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 28, 2020)

House

*Raze - Brake 4 Love (Original Mix) *should probably end the list here!
*
River Ocean - Love & Happiness (12" Club Mix)

Robin S - I Want To Thank You (Bad Yard Club Mix)
*
A bit more uptempo*

Robert Babicz - Dark Flower (Joris Voorn Mix)*


----------



## IainP (Apr 29, 2020)

For *S *I have to start with the “local boys done good” story, *Shades of Rhythm*.
Back in 87 I managed to obtain what was then probably a 15th hand cassette copy of *Acid Delight*.
The other track I will pick is *Exorcist*. I have some more and from the direction they progressed into, other tracks may be on lists to come. Anyway…

Spanky – Acid Bass
Scope – Pacer/ Perfect / Acid
Sandals – Feet (Night Slam IV)
Shape Navigator - Crystalise
Speedy J – Pepper (hot mix)
Secret Life – She Holds The Key (H.A.L.F. I’m A Believer Mix)
Scope – So Deep                        _ (a different Scope)_
(DJ) S.K.T.  - Take Me Away        _ [really like this]_
Sonz Of A Loop Da Loop Era – Peace & Loveism / Far Out

_Off piste items:_
Smith & Mighty – Walk On
Sugar Bear - Don't Scandalize Mine

*S*o hard, good luck with staying on one forum page Greig!


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 29, 2020)

Ok, I will try and keep this *S*hort. I make no guarantees though... Oh, where to *S*tart

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Sharkey & Dee - Dreamin
Scott Brown - Gazometer
Search & Destroy - Work It
Scott Brown - Andromeda
Sharkey - Sound Assassin
Sharkey - Hard Life
Sharkey - Revolutions Part 1 and Part 2
Stingray & Sonicdriver - Cold As Ice
Source Code - Hello Ladies
Sub Source - Sonic Distortion
Supreme & UFO - Trip to The Other Side
Sharkey & Marc Smith - Death by Stereo
Scott Brown - Detonated

*Trance*

Solarsun - Overjoyed (Cold Blue Remix) [The piano, oh my the piano ]
Scott Atrill - Mega [This is quite genius for me, a lesson in how to take a random collection of bleeps and buzzes and turn them in to not only a melody, but a very well sequenced melody]
Solid Globe - North Pole (Original Mix)
Signum - What Ya Got 4 Me (12" Extended Mix)
Sa.Vee.Oh - Nohacker.exe
Savon - One Million Strings (Andy J Powell Remix)
Sean Tyas Pres. Logistic - One More Night Out
Sentinel 5 - Core Adaptor (Original Mix)
Safri Duo - Rise [Leave Me Alone] (Airbase Damage Remake)
Serique Feat Elles De Graaf - Gravity (Original Mix)
Solar Stone - Solarcoaster (Original Mix)
Solar Stone - Speak In Sympathy (Original Mix)
Solar Stone - Seven Cities (V-One Remix)
Space RockerZ - Weather The Storm (Original BLiZZaRD Mix)
System F - Out of The Blue (Angelz Remix)
System F - Lost in Motion (Original Mix)
Svenson & Gielen - Twisted (Energy Mix)

And the epic that is Sunday Club - Healing Dream

*Something a bit different*

Silence Groove - Air Up There
System F - Insolation
Sarah McLachlan - Fear (Hybrid's Super Collider Mix)
Skyscraper - Jabberwock (Alternative Afterhours Version)
Skrux & Mona Moua - Being Human
Synthetic Epiphany - Icarus
Sidewalks & Skeletons - Disappear
Strife II - Year In The Rain

I really did try to keep it to a minimum and it could have been _much_ longer


----------



## BrianM (Apr 29, 2020)

Good stuff today lads 👍🏻


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 29, 2020)

Bit of a lazy list tonight, will have forgotten loads no doubt

House  

*S’Express - Theme from S’Express*

*South Street Player, (Who?) Keeps Changing Your Mind (The Night Mix)*

*Swing 52 ft. Arnold Jarvis - Color Of My Skin (12" Original Mix)*

*Soldiers Of Twilight - Believe (Original Mix)*

Cool & Deadly, the Andrew Weatherall Section (RIP)

*Sabres of Paradise - Smokebelch 2*

*Saint Etienne - Only Love Can Break Your Heart (Andrew Weatherall Mix)*

All off the same Mix CD..

*Space Manoeuvres - Stage One (pariah remix) *

*Sasha - Xpander*

*Sander Kleinenberg - My Lexicon (Original Mix)*


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 29, 2020)

IainP said:



			Well apologies guys, I struggling to make it out of the 80s today!

Phuture - Slam
Phuture  - Acid Tracks
DJ Pierre – Box Energy
Professor of Acid – Drug Store
Power Wonder & Love – Afro Acid
Pandella  - This Way That Way  (Komis Dub)
-- Phew, made it --
Pizzaman – Trippin On Sunshine (Dub)
Peter Parker - I Let You Go
Pearse Dunne – Hot For You
		
Click to expand...

Missed P but check out Pearson Sound - Earwig for some freaky Acid


----------



## VVega (Apr 30, 2020)

Quick jump in for S.

S.U.N. project - Space Dwarfs - also known as the duck dance (check it out around 6m mark)
Shpongle - D.M.T. - an amazing project by Simon Posford and Raja Ram - check out their live performances 
Sandman - Starfinder

Sasha & Grand Nationals - Talk Amongst  Yourselves - the whole Involver album is full of great collaborations and very well produced 

Snicker Pimps - 6 Underground

also to mention - Soulwax, Solomon, Stormae, Simian Mobile Disco, Sven Väth, Sub Focus - the List would be too long.


----------



## IainP (Apr 30, 2020)

*T*oday's *t*rip *t*hrough *t*ime & *t*unes..  

 Tyree – Acid Over (Union Jack Mix)  -&-  I Am
 The Flavour – No Matter What U Do (The Corporation Dub Mix)
 T Coy - Carino
 Tricky Disco – Tricky Disco
 Tom Wilson – Technocat (_so many mixes couldn't choose_)
 Taylor – Anomaly Calling Your Name (Evolutions Autodub remix)
 Terrorize - It's Just A Feeling (Sy-Kick Mix)

A few off piste items today:
 The Trammps – Disco Inferno (DMC Remix)
 Tongue N Cheek – Encore
 Toni Scott – The Chief  -&-  That’s How I’m Living

For me anyway, I'm thinking the lists will reduce as we complete the run in...


----------



## VVega (Apr 30, 2020)

Talamasca - Jungle storm 
Transwave - Vision Quest
Tim Schuldt - Pretty Poison - probably the best guitar samples in psy trance  Evil Playground is also great (and dark)
Tristan and Prometheus - Grow more pot

Trentomøller - Take Me Into Your Skin
Thievery Corporation

Special mention: Tricky - Hell is around the corner and the whole Maxinquaye album


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 30, 2020)

So *T*his will probably be my last reasonably long list, I will try keep it short as possible 

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

The Vampire - Teknostorm (Sharkey Remix)
Technosis - Metamorphic
Tripswitch - On My Own Tip
Trixxy - See The Stars
Twist & Friendly - Twisted But Friendly
Total Confusion - Power Surge

*Trance*

The Gift - Blue Lights (Original Mix)
The Green Martian - Harmonic Minor
Thomas Bronzwaer - Constellation (Original Mix)
Transa - Supernova
The Thrillseekers - Synaesthesia (En Motion Remix)
Tydi Feat Audrey Gallagher - You Walk Away (Original Mix)
Taxigirl - Highglow
Taste Experience - Highlander (Ralphie B Massive Mix)
Tangled Universe - Next Victim
Tatana & Andrew Bennet Feat Tiff Lacey - Closer [Than a Heartbeat] (Gareth Emery Remix)
Three Drives - Greece 2000
Transa - Enervate

Honourable mentions to the late

Tony De Vit - The Dawn
Tillmann Uhrmacher - On The Run (Ocean To Shore Extended Mix)

*Something a bit different*

Twofold - Skyfire (Avien Remix)
Tony Anderson - Journey
Tiesto - Battleship Grey
Thermostatic - Northern Ambulance
Two Ways - Tangled Strings
Trifonic - Forget

And a bit of Synthwave from Timecop1983 - Home (Prologue)


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 30, 2020)

I would also add, *Tiesto - Adagio For Strings (Phynn Remix) and also Tiesto - Magik Journey*

From way back before Tiesto went all crap and commercial.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 30, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Bit of a lazy list tonight, will have forgotten loads no doubt

House

*S’Express - Theme from S’Express*

*South Street Player, (Who?) Keeps Changing Your Mind (The Night Mix)*

*Swing 52 ft. Arnold Jarvis - Color Of My Skin (12" Original Mix)*

*Soldiers Of Twilight - Believe (Original Mix)*

Cool & Deadly, the Andrew Weatherall Section (RIP)

*Sabres of Paradise - Smokebelch 2*

*Saint Etienne - Only Love Can Break Your Heart (Andrew Weatherall Mix)*

All off the same Mix CD..

*Space Manoeuvres - Stage One (pariah remix) *

*Sasha - Xpander*

*Sander Kleinenberg - My Lexicon (Original Mix)*

Click to expand...

So I missed one of my top 5 all time favourite tunes off...

*Sunscreem - Perfect Motion (Boys Own Mix)*

Eejit


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 30, 2020)

No genres today,

*Tom Demac - Serenade*

*Traumprinz - 2Bad (Metatron's What If Madness Is Our Only Relief Mix)*

*Trentemoller - Moan (Trentemoller Remix)*

If you feel nothing listening to the Traumprinz track, you probably have no soul!

Cheeky end of a mix tune….

*Together - Hardcore Uproar *


----------



## VVega (Apr 30, 2020)

Two more to finish the day 

Tipper - California Rolls (had it on DVD-Audio 

Two Lone Swordsmen - Solo Strike


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 30, 2020)

One more from me

Trance Team - Breath Of Life (The Force)

Also one from yesterday that slipped my mind but is superb, very soulful

Shingo Nakamura - Fauna


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 30, 2020)

VVega said:



			Two more to finish the day 

Tipper - California Rolls (had it on DVD-Audio 

Two Lone Swordsmen - Solo Strike
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder. 

Two Lone Swordsman - Glide by shooting


----------



## IainP (May 1, 2020)

Lost of posting to catch up on 
*U*ncovered a few more that I first thought

(The) Unknown DJ – 808 Beats   (_an oldie_)
Unique 3 – The Theme  (& Theme III)  -&- Activity
Underworld – Cowgirl  -&-  Rez
Utah Saints – Ohio (Itchy & Scratchy Club Mix) & (DJ Misjah Mix) _both for the 2nd halves!_

Little different:
Urban Cookie Collective – Bring It On Home (Almost Vicious Dub)


----------



## GreiginFife (May 1, 2020)

*U*nusually quiet list today

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Ultrasonic - Arpeggio 
Ultimate Buzz - Check Da Bass (Scott Brown Mix)
Ultrasonic - Check Your Head/Love Me Right
Ultrasonic - Annihilating Rhythm Parts 1 & 2

*Trance*

Usual Aspect - Mr Blue (Thrillseekers Remix)
Urban Voodoo - Humanity
Umek - Gatex (Oliver Lieb Mix)
Uberduck Boys - Blue Pill (DJ Mass In Orbit Mix) [Bit more Hi-NRG than true trance but I still like it]

*Something a bit different*

Ultra Sheriff - Leviathan
Unknown Error - Yearning 
Unknown Error - Shadows


----------



## Wolf (May 1, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I would also add, *Tiesto - Adagio For Strings (Phynn Remix) and also Tiesto - Magik Journey*

From way back before Tiesto went all crap and commercial.
		
Click to expand...

Magik Journey I agree, but Tiestos Adagio for strings just doesn't match up to William Orbits version for me.


----------



## Wolf (May 1, 2020)

For the real upbeat lovers. 

Urban Hype - Trip to Trumpton... 

Absolutely always gets me upbeat and brings back some memories, I say some as I think they happened 😳😂


----------



## GreiginFife (May 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Magik Journey I agree, but Tiestos Adagio for strings just doesn't match up to William Orbits version for me.
		
Click to expand...

The Phynn remix is so much better than the "standard" Tiesto mix


----------



## IainP (May 1, 2020)

Just to drift away from the alphabet a mo' - earlier this week a couple of study plastic boxes arrived to assist with the sorting out.
I also located my amp, mixer, & speakers which had been eluding me previously. Unfortunately not yet located the box/bag with the power link up (seems I'd put space saver plug/sockets on everything), plus the speaker cables.
Off work today, so fused plugs & speaker cables purchased from a well organised screwfix, and some progress...


----------



## IainP (May 1, 2020)

I was hoping to make it before Z!

(Just had to shrink the picture)


🙂 happy days.
Realised I'm still a phono cable or so short though for next stage


----------



## VVega (May 1, 2020)

U96 - Das Boot
UX - Alien Earth Activity
Underworld - Born Slippy (Nuxx)... and the end of Trainspotting: Choose your future. Choose life... But why would I want to do a thing like that?...


----------



## VVega (May 1, 2020)

IainP said:



			Lost of posting to catch up on 
*U*ncovered a few more that I first thought

(The) Unknown DJ – 808 Beats   (_an oldie_)
Unique 3 – The Theme  (& Theme III)  -&- Activity
*Underworld – Cowgirl*  -&-  Rez
Utah Saints – Ohio (Itchy & Scratchy Club Mix) & (DJ Misjah Mix) _both for the 2nd halves!_

Little different:
*Urban Cookie Collective* – Bring It On Home (Almost Vicious Dub)
		
Click to expand...

Cowgirl is another one from the Hackers  

UCC is a good shout too! Should mention The Key, The Secret though - Hungarian Deli Mix - if you like something different


----------



## huds1475 (May 1, 2020)

IainP said:



			I was hoping to make it before Z!

(Just had to shrink the picture)
View attachment 30351

🙂 happy days.
Realised I'm still a phono cable or so short though for next stage
		
Click to expand...

Nice.

Today, I have mostly been perving at this...


----------



## huds1475 (May 1, 2020)

Underworld - Dark & Long (Dark Train)

Uberzone - Botz  (Organik) 
8 minutes of acid/breaks with a 6 minute build 😀


----------



## IainP (May 2, 2020)

Have only really turned up these, and the sun's out 

V.I. & The Porch Monkeys - Hello Lover                                  (_old style acid_)
Vivian Lee - Music Is So Wonderful (Fire Island Club Mix)         (_clubby vocally Heller & Farley_)

Have a good day all.


----------



## VVega (May 2, 2020)

Vitalic - La Rock 01
VCMG - Zaat - a very special collaboration and whole album is probably the best ever produced in electronic music, as they said in the interview - best to be heard in their studio to appreciate it


----------



## GreiginFife (May 2, 2020)

Bit later to the party today, been building a shed. 

My picks for *V*

*Trance*

Veracocha - Carte Blance (Original Mix) [No. 5 on my all time list - one of the tracks that really started my moving a lot away from hardcore and in to trance]
Vimana - Dreamtime
Vac Scene - My Emotion (Kid Vicious Remix)
Velvet Girl - Velvet (Chiller Twist Cosmosis Remix) [Although the Trance Volcal Mix is also very good]
Viframa - Cristalle
Viton & Stel - Wooden Swordz (Nikola Gala Remix)
Vanessa Mae - Whitebird (Airscape Remix)

And of course Voodoo & Serano - Blood is Pumping for a more commercial flavour. 

*Something a bit different*

Varien & Mr Fijiwiji - We are The Lights (Mr Fijiwiji Mix)
Voicians - Wolves
Voicians & Muzzy - Back to You


----------



## IainP (May 3, 2020)

As is often the case, a few different things on my little list today

West Street Mob - Break Dance Electric Boogie    (_old Electro_)
Wild Colour - Dreams (BT's Mix)
Wilkinson – Afterglow (Cyantific Remix)


----------



## IainP (May 3, 2020)

And as we touched a little on tech on Friday, it did start me thinking, _if_ I had everything on MP3 sometime down the line, is it worth looking at a not too pricey widget for messing about with them.

Not something as big (& expensive) as this though! Which I stumbled across





Fatboy Carpool


----------



## huds1475 (May 3, 2020)

Have a look at DJ controllers.

I bought a Traktor S2 for about £250 quite a few years back. Great piece of kit, very sturdy for it’s size, easy to use, familiar and logical layout, and comes bundled with software (as do most to be fair).

You can go even smaller if that’s too big, Traktor X1 is an example of such mixers.

Much less of a faff to use and easy on the space


----------



## GreiginFife (May 3, 2020)

I've got the Traktor S4 and the Machine Mikro Mk 2 and its brilliant kit  
Lugging the 1210s about can be a pain but tue S4 weighs less than my mixer.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 3, 2020)

*W*ell, *w*e are almost at the end of the first A-Z

For me today

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Wedlock - Acid Rain
Water Pistol - Splish
Warlock - Reality is a Nightmare (South of Heaven Mix)
Wedlock - Ganjaman
Westbam - The Mayday Anthem (Paul Elstak Rotterdam Gabber Mix)

*Trance*

Woodshokk - Tulips and Chocolate (G&M Project Remix)
White Russians - Unipolar (Avalanche Remix)
Westbam - Wizards of The Sonic
Whirlpool Vs Octagen - Alaska (Original Mix)
Watergate - Heart of Asia (Quicksilver Mix)
Warrior - Voodoo (Oliver Lieb Mix)

Bit more commercial but Warp Brothers - Blast The Speakers

*Something a bit different*

West Klintwood - Interplanetary (Original Mix)
Warptech & Soulify - Peace


----------



## VVega (May 3, 2020)

More of Westbam for W:

- Celebration Generation

and from the more recent Götterstrasse (lots of collabs):

- You Need The Drugs
- Kick it Like a Sensei


----------



## IainP (May 3, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I've got the Traktor S4 and the Machine Mikro Mk 2 and its brilliant kit  
Lugging the 1210s about can be a pain but tue S4 weighs less than my mixer.
		
Click to expand...

Two shouts for Traktor then.
Have you hung onto the 1210s, or did you move them on?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 3, 2020)

IainP said:



			Two shouts for Traktor then.
Have you hung onto the 1210s, or did you move them on?
		
Click to expand...

I tried the Denon controllers with Serato and Rekordbox but just found Traktor easier and more intuitive. 

Still got the 1210s, had them since 94, never get rid. Could do with new styli but will keep them.


----------



## VVega (May 3, 2020)

Have to add another one:

(Josh) Wink - Higher State of Consciousness


----------



## IainP (May 3, 2020)

VVega said:



			Have to add another one:

(Josh) Wink - Higher State of Consciousness
		
Click to expand...

That did show up in J, but that's fine as its a great one 👍
(Remember this when we are at Y - all will become clear) 😉


----------



## IainP (May 4, 2020)

Morning all.
A couple from Junior Boys Own label (in my box anyway)
X-Press 2 - The Sound (Nush Pizza X-Press Mix)
X-Press 2 - Rock 2 House (Plasticman's Acid House Remix)   [_could do with being pitched up a tad IMO_]
 &
Xen Mantra - Golden Delicious (Dandylion and Burdock Mix)


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2020)

A quieter day for me, 

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

X-Plore - Do You Really Want to Jump
X-Orcist - You Are Going To Die
X-Corps - Reality is a Nightmare

*Trance*

Xstasia - Sweetness (Michael Woods Remix)
X - Cloud 9 (Deepforces Remix)


----------



## VVega (May 4, 2020)

X-Dream - Psychomachine
X-Dream - Radio
X-Dream - Frog
X-Dream - Out Here We Are Stoned

X-Press 2 - Lazy ))


----------



## IainP (May 4, 2020)

VVega said:



			X-Dream - Psychomachine
X-Dream - Radio
X-Dream - Frog
X-Dream - Out Here We Are Stoned

X-Press 2 - Lazy ))
		
Click to expand...

The Frog one reminded me of one I had on a provisional list that didn't make it..
G.T.O.  The Bullfrog
👍


----------



## huds1475 (May 4, 2020)

Musik Xpress


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2020)

IainP said:



			The Frog one reminded me of one I had on a provisional list that didn't make it..
G.T.O.  The Bullfrog
👍
		
Click to expand...

I saw GTO live at Rezerection back in Oct '93 and it was one of the craziest stage shows I have seen. Utter bonkers with angle grinders and metal plates strapped to their bodies. 
Lee Newman is a huge miss in the dance scene and Mike Wells went quiet for a while after she died. Happily he restarted the Technohead name and produced some decent stuff thereafter.


----------



## IainP (May 5, 2020)

Morning, all. I am ready to take the flak here, I am going for a US style mulligan today!
Let me explain, early on I had this scrappy piece of paper that I scribbled odd things down on so I wouldn't forget. For some unknown reason I wrote this this in the wrong place. Really odd as I know full well who it is by as it is one of my favs. I spotted my error a few letters ago, and it felt too late to go backwards - so here goes


Mory Kante - *Yeke Yeke* 
I like so many of the mixes, e.g. Hardfloor Remix, Hardfloor Dub, and the Afro Acid Remix which is ironically probably the least "acidic" depending on your base points.

All this is distracting from the point that I don't have a "proper" Y !

So my off piste, bit different is something from the clubby, dancy, hip hop side
Young MC - Know How    like so many, re-introduced through films and adverts, some interesting mixes out there also.  Also Bust A Move.

Looking forward to seeing what else come out..


----------



## GreiginFife (May 5, 2020)

For my *Y *picks, I will go for

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Yoshiko - Pop It
Yuta Imai - Back To You
Yves Deruyter - Rave City [Very old school sounds, only just falls in to hardcore territory]

*Trance*

Yves Deruyter - Animals
Young Parisians - U Write The Rules (Solar Stone Remix)
Yves Deruyter - Calling Earth (Original Mix)
Y-Traxx - Mystery Land (Fred Baker & Mr Sam Instrumental Mix)
Yoji Biomehanika - Samurai
Yves Deruyter - Back to Earth

And the very funky Yellow Blackboard - Superfly (Original Mix)

*Something a bit different*

YH Feat Laura Brehm - Suppressant


----------



## GreiginFife (May 5, 2020)

IainP said:



			I was hoping to make it before Z!

(Just had to shrink the picture)
View attachment 30351

🙂 happy days.
Realised I'm still a phono cable or so short though for next stage
		
Click to expand...





My 1210s (well 1200's as I preferred the silver finish)


----------



## IainP (May 5, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			My 1210s (well 1200's as I preferred the silver finish)
		
Click to expand...

And look how the speed is cranked up 

I noticed how much the new ones are going for on that Link on Fish's thread


----------



## GreiginFife (May 5, 2020)

IainP said:



			And look how the speed is cranked up 

I noticed how much the new ones are going for on that Link on Fish's thread 

Click to expand...

Haha, yeah it was a slow tune that was on 

The new 1210/1200G and GR are total precision machines though. The top end is £3.5k and the "normal" version is £1.2k. Having had a play around with a set of the new ones, the platter feels lighter but the body heavier (compared with a 1994 set anyway). The one think I have never liked on newer Technics deck is the quartz lock buttons, I just don't see the need for them outside of it being used as a "normal" record player.


----------



## IainP (May 5, 2020)

Keeping the pictures going, cable arrived today. Due to temporary space available needed to go side by side rather than mixer in the middle. Might turn them around. Anyway


----------



## GreiginFife (May 6, 2020)

*Z, *seems to have come around quickly. 

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Zero Tolerance - Rubber Buscuit
Zelator - Share the Power
Zero Tolerance - Big Rhythm

*Trance*

Zehavi & Rand Vs Hydroid - Carpe Diem
Zienz Vs Saint Rush - Shine On Me
Zippora - Time Stood Still (Mr Sam Remix)
Zornik - Scared of Yourself (Peter Luts Extended Remix)

*Something a bit different*

Zircon - Hourglass


----------



## IainP (May 6, 2020)

Nice one Greig.
It's a big fat zero from me 😕

I was going to suggest a numbers day tomorrow (any number).

Then over the bank holiday weekend just an open house, alphabet revisited. For any you can't believe you didn't mention at the time.


----------



## IainP (May 6, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



*Z, *seems to have come around quickly 
..
		
Click to expand...

Maybe with hindsight one letter a day was too aggressive. I certainly have a lot to go back to when time to listen to other's lists.
I guess on the other thread there might have been one or two with a little more time on their hands 😲😂


----------



## GreiginFife (May 6, 2020)

IainP said:



			Maybe with hindsight one letter a day was too aggressive. I certainly have a lot to go back to when time to listen to other's lists.
I guess on the other thread there might have been one or two with a little more time on their hands 😲😂
		
Click to expand...

Nah, I have enjoyed the trawl through my archives. Got a good couple for numbers too. Then happy to go freeform on them alphabetty-lettys 😂


----------



## huds1475 (May 6, 2020)

Zee - Dreamtime (Quivver Vocal or Quivver Dub mix)

Zoo Look - Stab Game

Zoe - Sunshine on a rainy day


----------



## huds1475 (May 6, 2020)

Apologies for the infrequent attendance.

Thread has inspired me to start looking for/buying music again 👍


----------



## IainP (May 7, 2020)

Okay numbers. Probably will be no surprise with the era that I am often posting, that I'll be going with *808 State*. There's a lot, and I've plucked a few out for me.

Flow Coma    (_& Aphex Twin did his thing with this also_)
Narcossa
Compulsion
Headhunters

Let Yourself Go
Pacific (State, 707, or the several other variations)
In Yer Face     (_& Bicep did a mix of this_)
Cubik
Azura (A Mix By Dillinja)


----------



## GreiginFife (May 7, 2020)

Numbers game 

*Upbeat/Hardcore/Old School*

12U - Eurocore
2 Bad Mice - Bombscare
2 Men, 2 White Coats and an Asylum - On a Roll

*Trance*

64 Bit - Virtual Discotech 1.0 (Michael Urgacz Virtual 303 Remix)
3rd Moon - Monsun
2 Players - Signet (Plastic Angel Mix)
8 Wonders - The Morning After
200 C - The Breakdown (Original Mix)
4 Strings - Diving (Original Mix)
29 Palms - Touch The Sky

*A bit different*

047 - Trekker
36 - Void Dance


----------



## BrianM (May 7, 2020)

4 strings - Take me away, love this song 😎


----------



## GreiginFife (May 7, 2020)

BrianM said:



			4 strings - Take me away, love this song 😎
		
Click to expand...

The Coast 2 Coast remix of it is superb.


----------



## VVega (May 7, 2020)

2 many djs - Radio Soulwax Pt 6 (album mix)


----------



## IainP (May 7, 2020)

Numbers has been fun, and maybe not done yet.
But, beer is open and feels like a Friday, so some rambles.
If you guys see something, maybe on here and you go to have a listen, where you going to?
For me it's mainly been YouTube but am aware there are other means - enlighten me!


----------



## BrianM (May 7, 2020)

IainP said:



			Numbers has been fun, and maybe not done yet.
But, beer is open and feels like a Friday, so some rambles.
If you guys see something, maybe on here and you go to have a listen, where you going to?
For me it's mainly been YouTube but am aware there are other means - enlighten me!
		
Click to expand...

I’m using You Tube 👍🏻


----------



## IainP (May 8, 2020)

BrianM said:



			I’m using You Tube 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

It is easy. Obviously there is plenty of "official" stuff on there, but I like it when there's just a picture or similar and someone has just just uploaded as they liked it.
Note to self is to sort out a PC, digitise, and and upload some that I couldn't find.

Have also read quite a lot of the comments. Seems a load of people also re-discovering tunes during lockdown.


----------



## VVega (May 8, 2020)

IainP said:



			Numbers has been fun, and maybe not done yet.
But, beer is open and feels like a Friday, so some rambles.
If you guys see something, maybe on here and you go to have a listen, where you going to?
For me it's mainly been YouTube but am aware there are other means - enlighten me!
		
Click to expand...

Apple Music for streaming, Beatport and JunoDownload for buying tracks that are not on streaming, Discogs for those not found in any digital sources 

Now, just need to digitise dj set mixtapes in my collection so I can listen to them again


----------



## huds1475 (May 8, 2020)

VVega said:



			Apple Music for streaming, Beatport and JunoDownload for buying tracks that are not on streaming, Discogs for those not found in any digital sources 

Now, just need to digitise dj set mixtapes in my collection so I can listen to them again 

Click to expand...

I use Juno as UK based.

Beatport have a sneakier sales model so I avoid like the plague.

Traxsource are arguably more suited to my housier leanings, but I'm not sending my money to the US when I can buy same price in UK.


----------



## BrianM (May 8, 2020)

If you could only play a set list of 10, what would you pick?
I’m away to have a beer and stick the headphones on, try and come up with mine 😎


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2020)

BrianM said:



			If you could only play a set list of 10, what would you pick?
I’m away to have a beer and stick the headphones on, try and come up with mine 😎
		
Click to expand...

Tough one. Depends if you mean just to listen to or to mix. Some tracks just don't go well together.


----------



## BrianM (May 8, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Tough one. Depends if you mean just to listen to or to mix. Some tracks just don't go well together.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing hard and fast Greig, your more than an expert than me 👍🏻😀


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2020)

For Trance, I think if I was just sitting listening then probably.

1. Airwave - Alone in The Dark
2. Re:Locate - Waterfall
3. CERN - The Message (Northern Mix)
4. George Hales - Autumn Falls (Original Mix)
5. Black Pearl - Java (Kim Svard Remix)
6. Savon - One Million Strings (Andy Jay Powel Remix)
7. Marksun & Brian - Gran Rey (Ronski Speed Remix)
8. Kaste - Desert Eagle
9. Night Sky - Endorphine (Original Mix)
10. Escade - Shuffle Royale (Alphazone Remix)

I might be cheeky and sneak an 11 in. RAM - RAMsterdam (Jorn Van Deynhoven Remix), it just narrowly missed out but the breakdown and the piano, as simplistic as it is, is just so soulful and powerful.

It could change a little but these would be my go to.

You will notice a theme of big anthemic breakdowns in most, I am a massive fan of tracks that are layered intricately and well, using multiple synths and pads to create melodies that sit on top of melodies (one reason I love Re;Locate - Waterfall, if you really listen you hear 3 or 4 elements of the tune in the first 5 or 6 minutes, all individually, then he starts to layer them and you get all of the elements by around 7 minutes).

For mixing, I'd have to think about that one.


----------



## IainP (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for the steers on streaming etc., and I'll have a nosey at those anthems also.
Not sure how, but the list grew :  Letter *A* revisited.  Can ignore the first couple as memory lane oldies 
Arthur Baker-Breaker's Revenge    /   Aleem  - Release Yourself (Dub)
Armando - 151
_Then we have those masked (topcial!) crazies, Altern-8 starting with the full on masked hysteria album_
Altern-8 :  8’s revenge  |  Infiltrate 202  |  A D-8 with Plezure  |  Shame 92 
Astro – Strings (Aint What They Used To Be)
Axel F – Keep Pushin (Clock Ten To Two Mix)
Amii Stewart – Don’t Stop (Dope Work)
Alantic Ocean – Waterfall (Ritmo Rivals Remix)
Aphex Twin – Digeridoo   [_pitched down a bit, sorry Grieg!]_

_Enjoy your beers etc. _


----------



## BrianM (May 8, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			For Trance, I think if I was just sitting listening then probably.

1. Airwave - Alone in The Dark
2. Re:Locate - Waterfall
3. CERN - The Message (Northern Mix)
4. George Hales - Autumn Falls (Original Mix)
5. Black Pearl - Java (Kim Svard Remix)
6. Savon - One Million Strings (Andy J Powel Remix)
7. Marksun & Brian - Gran Rey (Ronski Speed Remix)
8. Kaste - Desert Eagle
9. Night Sky - Endorphine (Original Mix)
10. Escade - Shuffle Royale (Alphazone Remix)

I might be cheeky and sneak an 11 in. RAM - RAMsterdam (Jorn Van Deynhoven Remix), it just narrowly missed out but the breakdown and the piano, as simplistic as it is, is just so soulful and powerful.

It could change a little but these would be my go to.

You will notice a theme of big anthemic breakdowns in most, I am a massive fan of tracks that are layered intricately and well, using multiple synths and pads to create melodies that sit on top of melodies (one reason I love Re;Locate - Waterfall, if you really listen you hear 3 or 4 elements of the tune in the first 5 or 6 minutes, all individually, then he starts to layer them and you get all of the elements by around 7 minutes).

For mixing, I'd have to think about that one.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll set this up as a playlist for gym 😎


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2020)

All of my top 10 (well, 11) are on Spotify.


----------



## IainP (May 10, 2020)

Feel that often when posting on this thread I am coming across dis-organised   (oh well if the cap fits! - am sure there must be mitigating circumstances). Anyway question for @GreiginFife - what stylus was that with in the picture the nice silver SLs?
In the box I haven't yet located, I am sure I have some Ortofon ones from before giving the Stanton ones a try.
If I ever sort the kit out for digitising I may treat myself to some new ones, so happy to hear thoughts.

P.S. hope you managed to sort your supply issue (decking)


----------



## GreiginFife (May 10, 2020)

IainP said:



			Feel that often when posting on this thread I am coming across dis-organised   (oh well if the cap fits! - am sure there must be mitigating circumferences). Anyway question for @GreiginFife - what stylus was that with in the picture the nice silver SLs?
In the box I haven't yet located, I am sure I have some Ortofon ones from before giving the Stanton ones a try.
If I ever sort the kit out for digitising I may treat myself to some new ones, so happy to hear thoughts.

P.S. hope you managed to sort your supply issue (decking)
		
Click to expand...

It was an Ortofon Concorde DJ S cart & stylus.


----------



## IainP (May 10, 2020)

From my point of view this thread was great in distracting from the "lock down", and I was hoping when we'd passed through we might be at golf re-starting time. Seems like it is still up in the air though.
Thanks to everyone who has participated 

So, B re-visited from me:   (couldn't let Mr Ford not have a mention)
Baby Ford – Wigan
Bizzare Inc – Technological
B.O.D. - No More Mind Games
Bera - June Project (wave envelope mix)
Billabong – House Forever (two face mix)
Bump - House Stompin' 
Billy Ray Martin – Your Loving Arms (Diss-Cuss Vocal)
Boomshanka - Take My Love


----------



## IainP (May 10, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			It hasn't, Im in the same boat!

Transitioning out of Higher State into Bicep's Glue has been the musical highlight of my lockdown so far. Even the cat looked impressed!
		
Click to expand...

I've listened to Bicep's Glue a few times now, and it as really grown on me


----------



## GreiginFife (May 11, 2020)

*A*bsent for a couple of days. My re-visitation of *A (Disclaimer - Long list, you may want to stop reading now!)*

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Annihilatior - Show You My Gun
Antisocial - My Way
Acid Heads - Some Sort of Pill
Active Force - Head Like a Pacman
Alas Smith & Sharkey - Truth
A.S.R -  Vortex
Auriga - Isotope
Alas Smith & Sharkey - Oh No!
Angerfist - Pennywise
Antisocial - 24-7


*Trance*

Airwave - Alone in The Dark
Ayla - Ayla (DJ Taucher Mix)
Aria - Dido (Armin van Buuren's Universal Religion Mix)
Airbase - Escape
Andain - Summer Calling (Gabriel & Dresden Mix)
Armin van Buuren - Burned With Desire (Rising Star Remix)
Alex M.O.R.P.H & Woody van Eyden Feat Michelle Citrin - Turn it On
Andy Duguid Feat Leah - Wasted (Original Mix)
Aalto - Rush
Above & Beyond - Alone Tonight
Alibi - Eternity
Allure Feat Julie Thompson - Somewhere Inside of Me
Alt+F4 - Alt+F4 (Original MiX)
Anjo - Tubular
Ayla - Angelfalls
Arnej - Dust in The Wind
AR52 - Air Traffic
Ascension - For a Lifetime (Coast 2 Coast Remix)
Alphazone - Flashback (Original Mix)
Andain - Beautiful Things (Gabriel & Dresden Mix)
Alex Gold & Phil Oakley - L.A Today
Annie - Anthonio
Age of Love - Age of Love
Airbase - Sinister (Original Mix)

*Something a bit different*

Andain - Promises
Azedia - Something (Original Mix)
A Himitsu - Lost Within
Absurd Minds - Master Builder (My Lovely Mr. Singing Club Mix) [Not sure what category this falls in to, it's very German ]
Asura - Life2
AK, Lynx & Veela - Virtual Paradise
Aaron Marshall - Peace & Gravity
Ayla - Dreamland


----------



## BrianM (May 11, 2020)

Have really enjoyed this thread also, brings back some great memories, stick the headphones in and away you go or pottering away in the garage 😀


----------



## IainP (May 11, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



*A*bsent for a couple of days. My re-visitation of *A (Disclaimer - Long list, you may want to stop reading now!)*

Click to expand...

*↑*
Well once the second lock down kicks in down in England-shire, I'll be well sorted ​


----------



## IainP (May 11, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			For Trance, I think if I was just sitting listening then probably.

...

You will notice a theme of big anthemic breakdowns in most, I am a massive fan of tracks that are layered intricately and well, using multiple synths and pads to create melodies that sit on top of melodies (one reason I love Re;Locate - Waterfall, if you really listen you hear 3 or 4 elements of the tune in the first 5 or 6 minutes, all individually, then he starts to layer them and you get all of the elements by around 7 minutes).
....
		
Click to expand...

A good summary. Out of interest have you dabbled with (musical) keyboards at all?


----------



## IainP (May 11, 2020)

Monday night homework ramble chat  - the "smiley"
Know you guys are a bit younger, how much was it around for you?

My recollection was it suddenly becoming a media thing, and plastered all over the tabloids under the mantra "acid house". I think at the time was a bit sad, as what for a while had felt like a bit of an underground movement/club had suddenly exploded. All of a sudden it was headscarves and smileys everywhere, plus some shocking pop tunes. I'm pretty sure I never owned any shirts or whatever, but there were posters, and some record covers.

It seemed to gather some momentum again later as a "rave" symbol, I've seen it a fair bit while poking around on you tube.

With the bad press that went around for a while, I think my parents thoughts I was off my spanners for a few years (when I actually wasn't). I'm sure Mr Cook as Pizzaman, was having a bit of a joke/pop with the sex on the streets tune.

It always kinda amused me that not so many years later the smiley returned on the phones and social media. What for a while seemed to be portrayed as symbol of "bad stuff" was acceptable again


----------



## GreiginFife (May 11, 2020)

IainP said:



			A good summary. Out of interest have you dabbled with (musical) keyboards at all?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have a Native Instruments Maschine Mikro and Kontrol M32 keyboard. I dabble now and again but I always find I get mental block or the tune I am working on ends up sounding lime something that already exists. Its pretty hard.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 11, 2020)

IainP said:



			Monday night homework ramble chat  - the "smiley"
Know you guys are a bit younger, how much was it around for you?

My recollection was it suddenly becoming a media thing, and plastered all over the tabloids under the mantra "acid house". I think at the time was a bit sad, as what for a while had felt like a bit of an underground movement/club had suddenly exploded. All of a sudden it was headscarves and smileys everywhere, plus some shocking pop tunes. I'm pretty sure I never owned any shirts or whatever, but there were posters, and some record covers.

It seemed to gather some momentum again later as a "rave" symbol, I've seen it a fair bit while poking around on you tube.

With the bad press that went around for a while, I think my parents thoughts I was off my spanners for a few years (when I actually wasn't). I'm sure Mr Cook as Pizzaman, was having a bit of a joke/pop with the sex on the streets tune.

It always kinda amused me that not so many years later the smiley returned on the phones and social media. What for a while seemed to be portrayed as symbol of "bad stuff" was acceptable again

View attachment 30622

Click to expand...

I remember when the face was only found on little blotters, then it became the "signpost" for finding warehouse raves, you would follow the acidman. 

Then, like you say, it was commercially high jacked and used to bring acid and early rave to the masses. 

Around '93, there was a push to drive the scene back underground but still make it above board, Rez, Vision and Awesome events fuelled that, the music was still raw and special but the events felt big and organised for the first time. 

Clubs started to pick up the feel too, all nighters that felt huge but in small venues. 

In Scotland, we adopted a different sound to England. Down south breakbeat "happy" was still the main style whereas up here we adopted the more raw, harder Dutch sound and producers like Scott Brown and Gordon Tennant transformed it in to a sound that became known as Bouncy Hardcore or "Tartan Techno". Tom Wilson (RIP) was instrumental in driving the scene forward up here.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 12, 2020)

*B*ack to revisit *B*

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Billy "Daniel" Bunter & D'Zyne - Everybody's Movin (GBT Happy Mix)
Bass Reaction - Reaction
Brothers in Crime - 100% Crisis
Bass X - Industrial Chaos
Bass Reaction - Technophobia (Power Mix)
Bass X - Hardcore Disco [and part 2]
Bass Generator - The Event
Bazeman - Can You Feel the Baze

*Trance*

Breeder - Twilo Thunder
BT - Flaming June
Bobina - Time & Tide
Blank & Jones - Cream
Brainbug - Nightmare
Ben Preston Feat Susie - Why We Run (Original Mix)
Bend Over - Bass Kick
Blank & Jones - Zero Gravity (Envio Remix)
Bossanova - Stonecold (Original MiX)
Brooklyn Bounce - Bring it Back (A1 Mix)
Brainbug - Rain (Original Brainbug Mix)
BT - Rose of Jericho

*Something a bit different*

BH - The Summit
Bustrexx Feat Veela - Not Anymore
Birds of Paradise - Riding the Froth
Biomekkanik - State of Perfection [Like Absurd Minds from yesterday, not sure the genre, but it's also very German!]
BT Feat Jes - Every Other Way
BT - Blue Skies


----------



## huds1475 (May 12, 2020)

Mr Transaeu pumped a fair few quality tunes out didn't he?

Mercury & Solace (BT 12" Mastermix) prob favourite track whilst Ima is a great album.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 12, 2020)

huds1475 said:







Mr Transaeu pumped a fair few quality tunes out didn't he?

Mercury & Solace (BT 12" Mastermix) prob favourite track whilst Ima is a great album.
		
Click to expand...

Godspeed also a cracking tune.


----------



## IainP (May 13, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Yeah, I have a Native Instruments Maschine Mikro and Kontrol M32 keyboard. I dabble now and again but I always find I get mental block or the tune I am working on ends up sounding lime something that already exists. Its pretty hard.
		
Click to expand...

Nice. I didn't come from a musical family but in early-mid teens had a couple of "high street" keyboards and self taught. Only really became moderately competent with the one hand really, too many distractions with drum patterns and effects for the other hand to put the time in! Might be something to come back to one day.
I can sympathise with the 'block' comment, I have thought about going for some software that allows/enables making tracks but am sure I'd just end up with things I already know, some great tracks can be so simple but you still have to come up with them, and I think I likely just wouldn't have it.


----------



## IainP (May 13, 2020)

Apols, these will nag away at me like a hungry rat, so for a *C* what I missed the first time around:

Charm – Walk On The Wild Side
Club Illusions – Heroic Octave
CyberPsyChose – CyberPsyChose II
Conmen – Cruise Control
The Carl Cox Concept - The Planet Of Love (Red Jerry Vocal Mix)

Bit different:  Cut & Paste - Forget It (Krinkle Cut Mix)


----------



## brendy (May 13, 2020)

I've not read the whole thread but wondered has anyone else tripped over the lo-fi type of stuff on YouTube?
Generally remakes of existing music with a slower more relaxed but electronic feel with emphasis on the odd bit of record noise/needle skip etc.
I'll give a couple of examples on my playlist for the gym or relaxing in the garden in the mornings.













Then the sillier stuff but equally entertaining


----------



## GreiginFife (May 13, 2020)

*C*oming back for *C *(Another long un, too many good ones to choose from)

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Charly Lownoise & Mental Theo - Verrotted
Cybernators - Open The Door
Chosen Few - Danica
Cytronix - On Ya Knees
Charly Lownoise & Mental Theo - Live At London
Ceasefire - Who's Afraid of Noise
Cyclopede - Bad Motherf///er
Chill FM - Strobelight (Technotrance Mix)
Charly Lownoise & Mental Theo - Harm Me
Cardassia - Here Comes the Sound
Casio Brothers - Last Anthem

*Trance*

Cass & Slide - Perception (Vocal Mix)
Cor Fijneman Feat Anita Kelsey - Healing (Vocal Mix)
Cygnus X - Orange Theme
CERN - The Message (Northern Mix)
Cephren Blake Feat Meighan Nealon - Year After (Original Mix)
Ca-Lo - Here Be Dragons (Original Mix)
Cape Town - Phoenix Tears
Chicane - Red Skies
Carl B - Chasing Leaves (Original Mix)
Christian Rusch - Sunday Morning (Original Mix)
Corderoy - Sweetest Dreams (Original Mix)
Cosmic Gate - Exploration of Space
Chew-Fu Phat - Without You (Fred Numf Vs Etienne Overdijk Remix)
Chicane - Autumn Tactics
Claudia Cazacu - Lekker (Original Mix)
CJ Bolland - The Prophet

*Something a bit different*

C-Quence - Endorphine (Hydroid's Breaking the Law Mix)
Chicane - Eglise
Chicane Feat Lisa Gerrard - Orleans 

And an honourable mention for Chicane's collab with Sir Tom Jones called "Stoned In Love", it's one of those tracks you don't want to like but can't help it.


----------



## IainP (May 13, 2020)

brendy said:



			I've not read the whole thread but wondered has anyone else tripped over the lo-fi type of stuff on YouTube?
Generally remakes of existing music with a slower more relaxed but electronic feel with emphasis on the odd bit of record noise/needle skip etc.
I'll give a couple of examples on my playlist for the gym or relaxing in the garden in the mornings.













Then the sillier stuff but equally entertaining






Click to expand...

Welcome along. It's anything goes here really, the thread for me confirmed what I thought I knew - in that this genre (if that is the right word) has gone off in so many directions with so many facets.

I had posted this one earlier but we've been mostly lazy and not done the media embedding, it may fit close to the arena you are referring to


----------



## GreiginFife (May 15, 2020)

I am going to revisit *D*, I feel my last list was too condensed 

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Da Tweekaz - Final Duckdown [This is a superb mash-up but it does test your sanity (You Tube only)
De-Viation Crew - Here it Is [Classic Scottish piano bounce]
Damage Inc. - Turn Around [Yes, it is what you think it is]
Davie Forbes - Play Like a Tiger
Daydream & Maddy - Banana Bash (Original Mix)
(DJ) Demo - I've Got a Feeling (Brisk & Ham Mix)
Digital Nation - One, Two, Three (Original Mix)
Druid & Bananaman - Tweedle Dum
(DJ) Dougal - Really Love You (DNA Remix) [upbeat, uplifting, just a fun, fun track that rollocks along]

*Trance*

Delerium - After All (Svenson & Gielen Remix)
Danilo Ercole Feat Marcie - Broken Wings (Original Mix)
Dawnseekers - Protuberance (Original Mix)
Dark Providers - Nasicillia (Ben Preston Remix)
Delorix - Nexus (Airhead Remix)
Duncan Sheik - On a High (Gabriel & Dresden Mix)
Dynni - City of Moving Waters (Original Mix)
DRP - Invasion
Dropzone - Terminate [Yes, it's the Terminator Theme, but one of the best versions I have heard]
Driftwood - Freeloader (Driftwood Mix)

More House-esque:
Dino Lenny - I Feel Stereo
Dirty Vegas - Days Go By

*Something a bit different*

Drifta - Rearranged (Subsonik & Muffler Remix)
Delerium - Heaven's Earth
Delerium - Enchanted
Delerium - Fallen Icons
Drop Frame & Annie Inkerman - Swim
Diamans - Ellegiya (Original Mix)


----------



## BrianM (May 15, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I am going to revisit *D*, I feel my last list was too condensed 

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Da Tweekaz - Final Duckdown [This is a superb mash-up but it does test your sanity (You Tube only)
De-Viation Crew - Here it Is [Classic Scottish piano bounce]
Damage Inc. - Turn Around [Yes, it is what you think it is]
Davie Forbes - Play Like a Tiger
Daydream & Maddy - Banana Bash (Original Mix)
(DJ) Demo - I've Got a Feeling (Brisk & Ham Mix)
Digital Nation - One, Two, Three (Original Mix)
Druid & Bananaman - Tweedle Dum
(DJ - Really Love You (DNA Remix) [upbeat, uplifting, just a fun, fun track that rollocks along]

*Trance*

Delerium - After All (Svenson & Gielen Remix)
Danilo Ercole Feat Marcie - Broken Wings (Original Mix)
Dawnseekers - Protuberance (Original Mix)
Dark Providers - Nasicillia (Ben Preston Remix)
Delorix - Nexus (Airhead Remix)
Duncan Sheik - On a High (Gabriel & Dresden Mix)
Dynni - City of Moving Waters (Original Mix)
DRP - Invasion
Dropzone - Terminate [Yes, it's the Terminator Theme, but one of the best versions I have heard]
Driftwood - Freeloader (Driftwood Mix)

More House-esque:
Dino Lenny - I Feel Stereo
Dirty Vegas - Days Go By

*Something a bit different*

Drifta - Rearranged (Subsonik & Muffler Remix)
Delerium - Heaven's Earth
Delerium - Enchanted
Delerium - Fallen Icons
Drop Frame & Annie Inkerman - Swim
Diamans - Ellegiya (Original Mix)
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff today 😎


----------



## VVega (May 15, 2020)

Not to be missed, this is soo nice:

Dance 2 Trance - We Came In Peace
Dance 2 Trance - Remember Exxon Valdez
Dance 2 Trance - Freaks


----------



## IainP (May 16, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I am going to revisit *D*, I feel my last list was too condensed 

*Upbeat/Hardcore*

Da Tweekaz - Final Duckdown [This is a superb mash-up but it does test your sanity (You Tube only)
De-Viation Crew - Here it Is [Classic Scottish piano bounce]
Damage Inc. - Turn Around [Yes, it is what you think it is]
Davie Forbes - Play Like a Tiger
Daydream & Maddy - Banana Bash (Original Mix)
(DJ) Demo - I've Got a Feeling (Brisk & Ham Mix)
Digital Nation - One, Two, Three (Original Mix)
Druid & Bananaman - Tweedle Dum
(DJ) Dougal - Really Love You (DNA Remix) [upbeat, uplifting, just a fun, fun track that rollocks along]

*Trance*

Delerium - After All (Svenson & Gielen Remix)
Danilo Ercole Feat Marcie - Broken Wings (Original Mix)
Dawnseekers - Protuberance (Original Mix)
Dark Providers - Nasicillia (Ben Preston Remix)
Delorix - Nexus (Airhead Remix)
Duncan Sheik - On a High (Gabriel & Dresden Mix)
Dynni - City of Moving Waters (Original Mix)
DRP - Invasion
Dropzone - Terminate [Yes, it's the Terminator Theme, but one of the best versions I have heard]
Driftwood - Freeloader (Driftwood Mix)

More House-esque:
Dino Lenny - I Feel Stereo
Dirty Vegas - Days Go By

*Something a bit different*

Drifta - Rearranged (Subsonik & Muffler Remix)
Delerium - Heaven's Earth
Delerium - Enchanted
Delerium - Fallen Icons
Drop Frame & Annie Inkerman - Swim
Diamans - Ellegiya (Original Mix)
		
Click to expand...

Have only listed to a couple so far, but do like the Dirty Vegas video!
Intrigued by Dropzone - Terminate , but yet to locate a stream of it..


----------



## IainP (May 16, 2020)

Like Greig, having *d*usted of some more I have some additions to note *d*own that I've been listening to this week. More than I was expecting.

Dionne  - Come Get My Lovin‘ (Remix)
Da Posse - The Groove
Deep Creed 94 - Can You Feel It (Circle City Remix)
Drum Club – Sound System (Underworld Mix)
Dance United – Freedom of Life (Ayr Utd V Dance Utd Dub)
Dick - I'm A Real Sex Maniac (Rape Me Mix)  [_apols for language, also takes about 1:45 to actually start!]_
D-Tek - Drop The Rock (Original Mix)
De’Lacy - Hideaway (Deep Dish Mix)
Deadly Sins - We Going On Down (Bottom Dollar Club Mix)
Dream Plant - Giraffe
Dee Pattern - Who's The Badman (Sound System Mix)
D.O.P. - Trance Europe Express
D-Shake - Techno Trance (Revisited)
Deep Project - Summer Soulsa


----------



## BrianM (May 16, 2020)

Good stuff, I’ve listened to loads I’ve never heard off before 😎


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2020)

IainP said:



			Have only listed to a couple so far, but do like the Dirty Vegas video!
Intrigued by Dropzone - Terminate , but yet to locate a stream of it..
		
Click to expand...

I'll upload it to Youtube tomorrow.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2020)

In fact, if there are any others I have posted that can't be found, let me know and I will upload them too.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 17, 2020)

IainP said:



			Have only listed to a couple so far, but do like the Dirty Vegas video!
Intrigued by* Dropzone - Terminate , but yet to locate a stream of it.*.
		
Click to expand...







Here you go, uploaded as promised


----------



## IainP (May 18, 2020)

For me I think the big catch up letters were those early ones, no doubt I'll stumble across some more over the coming days & weeks. I do have a couple to jot down today though.
This one, for reasons I can't recall I have a test pressing for - actually it will probably make sense when I mention... it has a kind of military drum beat, and some bagpipes make an appearance! Also the producers loved a Highlander/Connery sample which may have been problematic - no wonder it never made the dance floors! Despite all that, I always liked it, and I found a streaming link.

True Blue - Coop [ True Blue - Coop Stream]

And while I am at T, nearby;

Screen 2 - Let The Record Spin 

most fitting


----------



## BrianM (May 20, 2020)

Just cracked open a beer in the garden and the headphones are on 😎


----------



## GreiginFife (May 20, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Just cracked open a beer in the garden and the headphones are on 😎
		
Click to expand...

I just bought a set of Monitor Audio Climate 50 speakers for attaching to the shed, which is conveniently right next to the nice new decking I just built. Mini hifi in the shed and will be great being able to sit out, have a few gins and listen to some nice Balearic ambient like Sunlounger 🏝🏝


----------



## BrianM (May 24, 2020)

Enjoyed some of these tunes today while working in the garden 👍🏻


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Enjoyed some of these tunes today while working in the garden 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Any particular stand outs?


----------



## IainP (May 31, 2020)

End of May, hope you guys north of the border either have already, or are close to having a game of golf.

I've been gradually topping up the USB that sits in the car with tunes, lots still to do though.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 15, 2020)

Was just revisiting this as been listening to my archives while working every day. Noticed just how many great tunes slipped my mind for so many letters. 

Sean Tyas - Drop came on earlier and the break down just had me staring at the screen blankly while it filled my head. True meaning of Trance


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2020)

Back to the start of the alphabet to enjoy a bit of a bounce to AMK


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 15, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Back to the start of the alphabet to enjoy a bit of a bounce to AMK 







Click to expand...

Little too commercial for my tastes, but there is a market for such stuff out there.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Little too commercial for my tastes, but there is a market for such stuff out there.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise - E.D.M isn't my usual cup of tea - but sometimes I can enjoy it.


----------



## IainP (Oct 31, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Was just revisiting this as been listening to my archives while working every day. Noticed just how many great tunes slipped my mind for so many letters.

Sean Tyas - Drop came on earlier and the break down just had me staring at the screen blankly while it filled my head. True meaning of Trance 

Click to expand...

Yep, like that 👍
Might be back in here a bit in November.

Had the radio on a bit recently when R1 were launching the dance channel or something- heard some good stuff but wasn't paying enough attention to take note 🤨


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 1, 2020)

IainP said:



			Yep, like that 👍
Might be back in here a bit in November.

Had the radio on a but recently when R1 were launching the dance channel or something- heard some good stuff but wasn't paying enough attention to take note 🤨
		
Click to expand...

I was messing about with the Traktor earlier and pulled a few mixes together. 
Might start up a soundcloud and upload a few if we end up back in lockdown. 

Cheered myself up listening to Solarsun - Overjoyed (Cold Blue Mix) really loud. 
Absolutely love the piano, reminds me of warm sunny days down at the beach.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 26, 2020)

Spotify just threw up a curve ball in my suggestions, maybe because I had been listening to some Pump Panel stuff, but Rob Acid's "Classic Trax" album came up. 

I know a few of you said you had a liking for acid on this thread, and this is a decent enough album (covering his main 3 aliases; mainly as Colone, but also Chirch Window and Rob Acid). Couple of classics on there like D-9-5 and Centre Stage, with some darker stuff like Crush and Legal Innosence. And of course, Happy Answer is on there too. 

Some of his stuff was not great, but some was pretty decent and it took me back with most of the tracks being from '92/'93.


----------



## IainP (Dec 13, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Spotify just threw up a curve ball in my suggestions, maybe because I had been listening to some Pump Panel stuff, but Rob Acid's "Classic Trax" album came up.

I know a few of you said you had a liking for acid on this thread, and this is a decent enough album (covering his main 3 aliases; mainly as Colone, but also Chirch Window and Rob Acid). Couple of classics on there like D-9-5 and Centre Stage, with some darker stuff like Crush and Legal Innosence. And of course, Happy Answer is on there too.

Some of his stuff was not great, but some was pretty decent and it took me back with most of the tracks being from '92/'93.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers will have a nosey sometime.


----------



## IainP (Dec 13, 2020)

VVega said:



			Or did you mean both Voodoo People and One Love?

can we all agree that Hackers has the best EDM soundtrack of the 90s? 

Click to expand...

Finally managed to watch Hackers 🙂

Guess it didn't win any awards but was watchable. And yes the soundtrack is good 👍


----------



## VVega (Dec 15, 2020)

IainP said:



			Finally managed to watch Hackers 🙂

Guess it didn't win any awards but was watchable. And yes the soundtrack is good 👍
		
Click to expand...

It didn’t  but it was fun at the time, especially if you were into computers in those days. 

Where did you find to watch it from? I am keen to rewatch


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 15, 2020)

VVega said:



			It didn’t  but it was fun at the time, especially if you were into computers in those days.

Where did you find to watch it from? I am keen to rewatch 

Click to expand...

I have a DVD rip (remember those) thats decent quality. 
Hackers was never about being a serious film with a serious message. It was just knock about fun with, what was at the time, cutting edge technology and a subculture few did, and still don't really, understand. 

And with a banging soundtrack 😁


----------



## VVega (Dec 15, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I have a DVD rip (remember those) thats decent quality.
Hackers was never about being a serious film with a serious message. It was just knock about fun with, what was at the time, cutting edge technology and a subculture few did, and still don't really, understand.

And with a banging soundtrack 😁
		
Click to expand...

I actually have a DVD but was wondering if it’s available now in 4K UHD and Atmos


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 15, 2020)

VVega said:



			I actually have a DVD but was wondering if it’s available now in 4K UHD and Atmos 

Click to expand...

We can dream...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 15, 2020)

IainP said:



			.....

Alex Gaudino - Destination Calabria
(don't judge me 😁 I was driving around Spain a bit that summer and it was always on, memories. Plus the video was "fun")
		
Click to expand...

One of the "best" videos of all time , and to be fair, a good tune to turn up when your driving.


----------



## IainP (Dec 15, 2020)

VVega said:



			It didn’t  but it was fun at the time, especially if you were into computers in those days.

Where did you find to watch it from? I am keen to rewatch 

Click to expand...

I did a search on Roku and it popped up for free on some app I can't recall


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 19, 2021)

Thought I'd give this thread a Rezerection (see what I did there?)

Been listening to turn of the century classics (well from 98ish to 01ish) whilst working. 

Today's playlist featured 

*Der Dritte Raum - Hale Bop
Timo Maas - Der Schieber (Mix I)
Airscape - L'Esperanza (Armin's Rising Star Mix) [Which does actually sound very Parisian] 
Ayla - Angel Falls (Elemental Force Mix) [Which probably has the most serene ever piano intro]
Dutch Force - Deadline*
*Kamaya Painters - Summerbreeze*


And also a couple of mid 2000's numbers

*DJ Shah Feat. Adrina Thorpe - Who Will Find Me [just a wonderful, wonderfully arranged track]
DJ Tatana - Butterfly
Roger Shah - Summer Days (from the Openminded Album)*

And of course a couple that are not of the feint of heart

*Twins Artcore - Girls
Immutek - Tidal Waves*


----------



## VVega (Jan 19, 2021)

Great timing! 

Best news of 2021 is here!!!!

BBC News: The KLF's songs are finally available to stream

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-55507226

https://music.apple.com/gb/album/solid-state-logik-1/1544119475


----------



## BrianM (Jan 19, 2021)

Just setting the gym up as we are in lockdown until the middle of February now so some good tunes to listen to 😀


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 20, 2021)

Ok, so today, I am continuing the old is good theme and my day will be soundtracked by;

*Activa - Release Me (Danjo & Styles Mix)
Airbase - Escape (2011 Album Re-Edit)
Gareth Emery Feat. Roxanne Emery - Too Dark Tonight [brilliant Piano work from Ms. Emery]
GTR - Mistral (Original Mix)
Heatbeat - Nebula
Signum - What Ya Got 4 Me (12" Extended Mix)
Leama - Melodica (Original Mix) [just shy of 13 minutes of decent trance]
Petibonum - Little Prince
Outback - State of Emergency (Draft2Design Mix)
Safri Duo - Played Alive (Airscape Remix)
System F - Lost in Motion*

For something more laid back

*Tiesto - Battleship Grey
Armin van Buuren - Burned With Desire
Tydi Feat Audrey Gallagher - Worlds Apart
Tydi - Ariana
Above & Beyond - Tri-State
System F - Insolation
Above & Beyond - Home*

And not for the feint hearted

*Ectomorph - Beginning of The End
Assym - Twilight Waves
Angerfist - Pennywise
The Playah - On The Edge
G-Town Madness & The Viper - Live a Lie*


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 20, 2021)

Adding to this as the sole occupant I think 

Another that hit the playlist today, and was on my original list back at I (but it really is THAT good}

*Imogen Heap & Tiesto - Hide & Seek (Tiesto's ISoS Remix) *

Anyone that watched Lost on Sky One back in the day will recognise it as the advert "theme" Sky used (the "original" version). 

Probably the last good thing Tijs Verwest did before selling out and becoming a Miami Schill. 

The vocals are brilliantly sung by Heap, which often masks the absolute nonsense that they actually are. 

Lines such as "The dust has only begun to form crop circles in the carpet...." and "Oily marks appear on walls where pleasure moments hung before the takeover...." 

But, they work. And they work well. with the chorus sweeping around again after some excellent synth and pad work from Tijs.


----------



## IainP (Feb 18, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Adding to this as the sole occupant I think 

..
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what is is, maybe some weird lockdown effect this time (is a bit different down here) but I've sort of been "off music" for a bit 🤷‍♂️
Expect just temporary, and I did come across this which reminded me of the original debate on the thread title 😁


----------



## VVega (Mar 11, 2021)

YouTube algorithm brought me this tonight:






Aforementioned on this thread, soo good live!


----------



## VVega (Mar 11, 2021)

Full set:


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 12, 2021)

VVega said:



			YouTube algorithm brought me this tonight:






Aforementioned on this thread, soo good live!
		
Click to expand...

There's a surprising number of "new" artists coming through that are heavily, heavily influenced by the early 90's vibe. It's refreshing to hear as so many "established" artists drift towards the populist and trashy "EDM" sound. 

Soul, I think is the key that's missing from many current cookie-cutter type tracks. Just get them out as quickly as possible with no possibly emotional attachment. 

You can tell Glue was written and developed with emotion towards the structure, the tempo, the layering and the final edit. Getting too rare these days. 

A track that springs to mind for having the same "old" feel but with the same level of thought is Silence Groove's "Air Up There" - albeit from 2012, it feels like it's been around a lot longer.


----------



## IainP (Mar 12, 2021)

Came across (belatedly) DJ Matt Handy doing live mixes on the OldSkool FB page.
Quite happy also popping some scratching in over dance tracks which appeals as was a DMC fan back in the day.
Mind you, does bring home what talent is - the gap is similar to my golf ability compared to professionals ! 😁


----------



## IainP (Mar 12, 2021)

VVega said:



			Full set: 





Click to expand...

I only "discovered" this track through this thread and it really grew on me.
Only thing about the video, and I guess I don't have the context, is the crowd. Seemed a bit odd to an 'old clubber'


----------



## IainP (Mar 12, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			There's a surprising number of "new" artists coming through that are heavily, heavily influenced by the early 90's vibe. It's refreshing to hear as so many "established" artists drift towards the populist and trashy "EDM" sound.

Soul, I think is the key that's missing from many current cookie-cutter type tracks. Just get them out as quickly as possible with no possibly emotional attachment.

You can tell Glue was written and developed with emotion towards the structure, the tempo, the layering and the final edit. Getting too rare these days.

A track that springs to mind for having the same "old" feel but with the same level of thought is Silence Groove's "Air Up There" - albeit from 2012, it feels like it's been around a lot longer.
		
Click to expand...

Very dreamy.
I still want to alter the thread title! But haven't come up with anything better - answers on a postcard 😁


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 12, 2021)

IainP said:



			I only "discovered" this track through this thread and it really grew on me.
Only thing about the video, and I guess I don't have the context, is the crowd. Seemed a bit odd to an 'old clubber'
		
Click to expand...

Its the insistence on filming everything instead of just  remembering it. Makes clib nights and events feel sterile. 

I went to Defqon.1 over in Utrecht in 2015 and they had a camera/phone ban in place and the result was everyone got on with enjoying the weekend.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 17, 2021)

Spent today listening to the Classical Trancelations albums. 

Peter Lowland takes classics like Seven Cities, 1998, Cafe del Mar and Synaesthesia and reworks them with a full orchestra. 

Also the Album of the same name by Dutch composer Jan Vayne and producer Armin van Buuren where classical music is reworked by trance producers. Some are superb, some questionable. 

Fred Baker's reworking of Pachelbel's Canon in D and Alucard's "Laments of the Lost" based on Bach's Toccata & Fugue


----------



## VVega (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 31, 2021)

VVega said:









Click to expand...

That was fun. I got 6 out of 10. But it reminded me how awesome KI/KI is


----------



## VVega (Mar 31, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			That was fun. I got 6 out of 10. But it reminded me how awesome KI/KI is 

Click to expand...

That’s impressive! I was no where near  but really enjoyed it too.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 31, 2021)

VVega said:



			That’s impressive! I was no where near  but really enjoyed it too.
		
Click to expand...

My era though mate, 93 onwards was my proper grounding in ED in all its forms. 
Totally blew my mind that Humate - Love Stimulation was 1993 though. Totally never realised it was around so long.


----------



## RichA (Mar 31, 2021)

Only just noticed this thread...
The only one you need. Still love it, 26 years later.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 1, 2021)

RichA said:



			Only just noticed this thread...
The only one you need. Still love it, 26 years later.
	View attachment 35929

Click to expand...

As they say. God is a DJ, and he warms up for Sasha.


----------



## VVega (Apr 1, 2021)

My favourite of works by Sasha


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 13, 2021)

Sublime


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 14, 2021)

Just an amazing piece of music


----------



## VVega (Apr 15, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Just an amazing piece of music







Click to expand...

Nice, very “morning sound”!


----------



## VVega (Apr 15, 2021)

Did we have this already?


----------



## RichA (Apr 16, 2021)

A bit modern and commercial, compared to my usual tastes, but it cheers me up. The video makes me think of sitting in cars queuing up to get into various fields in the early 90s.


----------



## RichA (Apr 16, 2021)

As this is an AtoZ, I guess there's no reason it shouldn't be inclusive. 
A couple more from a few years ago, when there were a few tracks being played on commercial radio that could easily have been popular on the 90s scene...


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 16, 2021)

Bit different for Airwave from his "Bright Lines" album. One of many "positive future" tracks that did the rounds mid 10's. But a nice happy sunny day track none-the-less.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 16, 2021)

The closing set by Sasha at the Leeds love parade in 2000 is just about the best set I've seen live. Only it was a bit short. 

There are versions with better audio on YouTube, but this just about captures the madness of the day.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 16, 2021)

Wonderfully dark intro to Airwave's "Touareg" album


----------



## IainP (Apr 16, 2021)

RichA said:



			As this is an AtoZ, I guess there's no reason it shouldn't be inclusive.
A couple more from a few years ago, when there were a few tracks being played on commercial radio that could easily have been popular on the 90s scene...










Click to expand...

It started as an A to Z during lockdown 1 boredom, and as a spin off to the more "crusty" A to Z elsewhere on the forum. Mind to a few of us (me definitely) it took a while to recall and dig stuff out, so we had a bit of a 2nd run. Since then it has happily morphed as threads do, and always brings me a smile when I see it on the boards - chance to drop and listen to a few things.
I think a lot of us viewed commercial success as a bit of a bad thing, which looking back maybe doesn't make that much sense. Guess it was "our club" and not for the masses.
For the record, I enjoyed those 👍


----------



## IainP (Apr 16, 2021)

Continuing that theme, I'm wondering whether some 'guilty pleasure' posts might be worth a go.
Greig do keep the layered/melodic techno coming (if that's not a really bad attempt to explain) 👍. 
I was thinking of the stuff you probably didn't buy, wasn't on the A to Z ,maybe is at the more commercial end of the vast spectrum but has grown on you or whatever.

Here's one that for some reason makes me think of warm summer





#guiltypleasure  #dontjudgeme 🙂


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 19, 2021)

Well, if it's guilty pleasures we are talking then I would have to put this up there. For e one of the best early examples of using synth hooks and the hook in the last 40-50 seconds is brilliant.

Revolutionary at the time and if released today would destroy half the crap that's out there masquerading as electronic "music".

Not to mention that Neneh is just amazing.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 19, 2021)

Also, a definite guilty pleasure more for the video but still a great tune.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

My guilty pleasure is cheesy 80s sing along pop music and britpop. But don't tell anyone.

Other than Happy Hardcore. There isn't much of the wider dance genre I won't listen to. Early 90s house and Rave being my favourites. 

I also listen to a lot of heavy metal and rap.


----------



## IainP (Apr 21, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Also, a definite guilty pleasure more for the video but still a great tune.







Click to expand...

And that's what I like about this thread! Penny didn't drop until the 1st "freestyler". Not seen the video before. 👍


----------



## IainP (Apr 21, 2021)

With the A - Z list a lot of items, if they were on YouTube, were just a piece of vinyl going around in circles 🙂, so going back there with this one.
Struggling to think back, but was probably being far too pretentious and sneery at time - but heard it not long ago and it did trigger some memories, time is a healer 😂, so here goes


----------



## IainP (Apr 30, 2021)

Well that's the danger of YouTube. Several hours gone 🙂. Stumbled across some beatbox stuff, interesting to see what they can do these days with better mics and more of a dance influence.
Then moved onto the loopstation stuff (bringing it back to electronic). Initially thought that's cheating, but then had to admire the creativity on show.
Plus, the pre covid vids from the shows & battles, what a great energy. Some can really work a crowd.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 6, 2021)

Been giving a lot of air time to a deep progressive trance artist called Yotto. 

Some very good stuff and his album Hyperfall has been on my work day playlist for most of this week. 

Taster here, his track Walls which is on the lighter side of deep but keeps my head nodding and my toes tapping.


----------



## IainP (May 7, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Been giving a lot of air time to a deep progressive trance artist called Yotto.

Some very good stuff and his album Hyperfall has been on my work day playlist for most of this week.

Taster here, his track Walls which is on the lighter side of deep but keeps my head nodding and my toes tapping.







Click to expand...

Like that. Head & toes, spot on. 👍


----------



## VVega (May 14, 2021)




----------



## VVega (May 15, 2021)

Proper mind-blowing


----------



## 4LEX (May 15, 2021)

Paul Oakenfold Cream @ Space Ibiza 1999 is a banging set.

Tiesto at Trance Energy 2000 another favourite.

So many nights at Gatecrasher in Shef, Godskitchen Birmingham, Slinky Bournemouth and summers in Ibiza back in the day


----------



## VVega (May 15, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The closing set by Sasha at the Leeds love parade in 2000 is just about the best set I've seen live. Only it was a bit short.

There are versions with better audio on YouTube, but this just about captures the madness of the day. 





Click to expand...

Reminds me of Born Slippy...


----------



## VVega (May 15, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Paul Oakenfold Cream @ Space Ibiza 1999 is a banging set.

Tiesto at Trance Energy 2000 another favourite.

So many nights at Gatecrasher in Shef, Godskitchen Birmingham, Slinky Bournemouth and summers in Ibiza back in the day 

Click to expand...

This is epic:


----------



## VVega (May 15, 2021)




----------



## VVega (May 15, 2021)




----------



## GreiginFife (May 20, 2021)

More of Yotto. This track has me mesmerised for some reason. Absolutely love it.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 20, 2021)

VVega said:









Click to expand...

Reminds me of when we used to go to Rez at the Highland Centre in Inlgiston. Morning after you could follow the convoy to the Mc Ds drive through at the Forth Road Bridge and just watch all the ravers dancing in the car park with no music playing. Just the beat that was still in our heads. 
Loved that just sitting on my mate's car bonnet with a cheeseburger and fries watching them all having their own silent rave. 

Happy, happy times with my best mate, now sadly gone. Makes me sad that without him, I'm the only one that remembers these times.


----------



## IainP (May 24, 2021)

VVega said:









Click to expand...

Like that, a lot. One of those that needs mixing in as takes 2 mins to start but then great. 🙂👍
Somewhere many pages back I was reminiscing spending a lot of time in Warp records in the steel city.  Happy days.


----------



## IainP (May 24, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			More of Yotto. This track has me mesmerised for some reason. Absolutely love it.







Click to expand...

Can see (hear) why. That 'full' sound, very good.

I love the way those 2 I've quoted are so different also.

Keep 'em coming all...


----------



## GreiginFife (May 25, 2021)

VVega said:



			Proper mind-blowing 






Click to expand...

Been properly in to the Goa stuff recently. Stuff like Astral Projection and a few new kids on the block like Dhamika (slower and more Goa House like but still that trance vibe to it)

Love this one


----------



## VVega (May 25, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Been properly in to the Goa stuff recently. Stuff like Astral Projection and a few new kids on the block like Dhamika (slower and more Goa House like but still that trance vibe to it)

Love this one






Click to expand...

Astral Projection is still going?  “People can fly...” was quite a track.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 25, 2021)

VVega said:



			Astral Projection is still going?  “People can fly...” was quite a track.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know they are. People Can Fly and Mahedava are great tracks. It was the Trust in Trance series that I have been listening to recently. 

"You may think that you can fly, but you better not try..."


----------



## GreiginFife (May 25, 2021)

Loving Yotto's remix of Faithless' "Need Someone". Makes it much more rounded and sonic than the original which feels a bit flat for me. 

Really feeling the deep trance vibe just now.


----------



## VVega (May 25, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			As far as I know they are. People Can Fly and Mahedava are great tracks. It was the Trust in Trance series that I have been listening to recently.

"You may think that you can fly, but you better not try..." 

Click to expand...

Do you know that it’s actually a quote from a less known film within Brad Pitt starring as a serial killer?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 25, 2021)

VVega said:



			Do you know that it’s actually a quote from a less known film within Brad Pitt starring as a serial killer? 

Click to expand...

Kalifornia. Decent film, David "Fox Mulder" Dochovny was in it as well.


----------



## The Dog. (May 25, 2021)

I love this thread. I am new here but not new to EDM.  How lovely to see so much passion and interest in this subject on a golf forum!!!! 

I skimmed the 21 pages of this thread pretty quickly and enjoyed doing so. I might be wrong but one glaring omission under M is Moloko with Yeke Yeke. 

I love Above and Beyond and all things Anjunabeats.  



 Great track. 



Just wondering if the collective here are familiar with the work of Nora En Pure? Here is a good intro:


----------



## GreiginFife (May 26, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			I love this thread. I am new here but not new to EDM.  How lovely to see so much passion and interest in this subject on a golf forum!!!!

I skimmed the 21 pages of this thread pretty quickly and enjoyed doing so. I might be wrong but one glaring omission under M is *Moloko with Yeke Yeke.*

I love Above and Beyond and all things Anjunabeats.  



 Great track.



Just wondering if the collective here are familiar with the work of Nora En Pure? Here is a good intro:







Click to expand...

Did you mean Mory Kante's "Yeke Yeke"? Moloko were more trip-hop were they not?


----------



## The Dog. (May 26, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Did you mean Mory Kante's "Yeke Yeke"? Moloko were more trip-hop were they not?
		
Click to expand...


Yes I did!


----------



## VVega (May 26, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Did you mean Mory Kante's "Yeke Yeke"? Moloko were more trip-hop were they not?
		
Click to expand...

Were they not Sing It Back and The time is now guys? More of Ellis-Bextor type dance-pop?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 26, 2021)

VVega said:



			Were they not Sing It Back and The time is now guys? More of Ellis-Bextor type dance-pop? 

Click to expand...

They were indeed, well eventually. But they started it in the Acid Jazz & Trip-Hop camp first and some of the early stuff was... questionable at best . 

Spiller was the Ellis-Bextor vehicle. 1998/1999 had a lot to answer for in the dance-pop/crap space between Moloko, Mojo, Spiller and Stardust to name a few.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 26, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Yes I did!
		
Click to expand...

I think it was well known for the 1996(ish) Hardfloor remix. Wasn't my cup of tea personally but was very popular. The original was around 1987 or possibly '88, I remember it being played on the radio back then as a kind of Afro/Calypso infused type affair.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 26, 2021)

This is just epic. One of my favourites of the last 15 years or so.


----------



## The Dog. (May 26, 2021)

This one is a proper belter. And it has pan pipes! A rare combination.  🙂


----------



## IainP (May 27, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Yes I did!
		
Click to expand...

Post 267 👍 Great tune


----------



## GreiginFife (May 28, 2021)

Got some training materials to write today so got my background playlist sorted. 

Amongst the gems I've got;

*Sean Tyas Pres. Logistic - One More Night Out
Marksun & Brian - Gran Rey (Ronski Speed Remix)
CERN - The Message (Northern Mix)
Escade - Shuffle Royale (Alphazone Remix)
Airwave - Alone in The Dark
Yotto - Aviate
Summer Channel Feat. Fisher - A Thousand Miles (DJ Cobra & Brian Howe Remix)
RAM - RAMsterdam (Jorn  van Deynhoven Remix)
Venetica - The Things we Left Behind
Claudia Cazacu Feat. Audrey Gallagher - Freefalling
Ryan G - Emoticon
Savon - One Million Strings (Andy Jay Powel Remix)*

And then on the harder trip;

*NosFeratu - Inspiration Vibes 
NosFeratu - Artcore DNA
The Playah - On The Edge
Angerfist - Anticipate
Dr Peacock & Sefa - The Universe
Bass X - Atomic
Art of Fighters - Earthquake
Chosen Few - Veritas
Frankfurt Terror Corps - Steal It & Deal It
Distorted Revelation - Mr Ryan
Wedlock Vs Comababy - Void Sector
Advanced Dealers - Now or Never*


It's going to be a very musical day.


----------



## VVega (May 28, 2021)

The album from Solomun is out today - very nice. 

My favourite is





Very Thorsten Fenslau vibe.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 28, 2021)

Enjoyed this whist report writing this morning.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Enjoyed this whist report writing this morning.







Click to expand...

Not bad, but tunes aside. As a DJ of 30 years it rips my knitting seeing them constantly playing about with levels to make it look like they're doing something. Constantly nudging a gain or a mid or low here and there that does nowt. 
Back in the day cueing and holding/running back the vinyl was what kept the hands busy but they don't have that anymore with auto cue and digital syncing. 

Sorry, total old guy rant on the young guy thread


----------



## BiMGuy (May 28, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Not bad, but tunes aside. As a DJ of 30 years it rips my knitting seeing them constantly playing about with levels to make it look like they're doing something. Constantly nudging a gain or a mid or low here and there that does nowt. 
Back in the day cueing and holding/running back the vinyl was what kept the hands busy but they don't have that anymore with auto cue and digital syncing. 

Sorry, total old guy rant on the young guy thread 

Click to expand...

No need to apologise. The lass has clearly spent an hour bobbing up and down, twiddling knobs and smiling nicely at the camera just to put a video of anset on YouTube.

Currently listening to a Miss Monique video where exactly the same thing is happening.

Back in the late 90s there was a Ministry of Sound night at my local nightclub. Can't remember which famous DJ turned up. But he just played the CD off his set from the latest album release. It was comedy watching him pretend to mix and occasionally just not bother.


----------



## VVega (May 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			No need to apologise. The lass has clearly spent an hour bobbing up and down, twiddling knobs and smiling nicely at the camera just to put a video of anset on YouTube.

Currently listening to a Miss Monique video where exactly the same thing is happening.

Back in the late 90s there was a Ministry of Sound night at my local nightclub. Can't remember which famous DJ turned up. But he just played the CD off his set from the latest album release. It was comedy watching him pretend to mix and occasionally just not bother.
		
Click to expand...

The worst I thought were so called Live performances when a musician was playing his tracks off the computer with an occasional effect applied.


----------



## VVega (May 28, 2021)

The weekend has landed...




have a good one


----------



## IainP (May 28, 2021)

With the chat about technology and what is live etc., thought I'd link this in.
Expect it will insult a few ears, some of it does mine. But I like the rawness of it, the jeopardy when it may not be quite working but they push on through anyway (bit like my mixing back in the day 😁).
Apparently the machines are reset each time so they start from scratch (not totally convinced but hey)


----------



## IainP (May 28, 2021)

VVega said:



			The weekend has landed...




have a good one 

Click to expand...

Link me back to a full version of the 2 minutes + please, I need to revisit 👍


----------



## The Dog. (May 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			No need to apologise. The lass has clearly spent an hour bobbing up and down, twiddling knobs and smiling nicely at the camera just to put a video of anset on YouTube.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree that is exactly what this video is, she’s also a talented musician and composes all her melodies on keyboards, piano etc and produces the arrangements.  Not just a pretty face who tweaks knobs in this case. 🙂


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 10, 2021)

My classics entry for the day.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 16, 2021)

Probably one of the best openings to an album that I've heard. Atmospheric, melodic, emotion provoking whilst remaining very chilled. 






The rest of Tri-State is also a work of art.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 18, 2021)

I'll just leave this here for anyone still viewing this thread


----------



## VVega (Jun 18, 2021)

Has anyone seen this? Craz-eee 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-57518573


----------



## VVega (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 20, 2021)

VVega said:



			Has anyone seen this? Craz-eee
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-57518573

Click to expand...

Absolute madness. $100M for his entire catalogue equates to about $100M per unique sounding song...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 20, 2021)

VVega said:









Click to expand...

Funny you posted that, it came up on my Spotify prog playlist the other day. 
Not entirely sure what to make of it. Its clearly a nicely sequenced effort but its just that I struggle when people take the classics, and I mean the real ground breaking classics, and "reworking them" (apparently its the young people speak for a remix to make it sound more 'fresh'). 

Children is just a completely iconic tune and anything else to my ear sounds like a cheap rip. 

Just my opinion of course. 

I also felt the same when I heard the David Gravell remix of Carte Blanche, just no! Leave it alone. (Same with his remix of Ayla).


----------



## VVega (Jun 23, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Funny you posted that, it came up on my Spotify prog playlist the other day.
Not entirely sure what to make of it. Its clearly a nicely sequenced effort but its just that I struggle when people take the classics, and I mean the real ground breaking classics, and "reworking them" (apparently its the young people speak for a remix to make it sound more 'fresh').

Children is just a completely iconic tune and anything else to my ear sounds like a cheap rip.

Just my opinion of course.

I also felt the same when I heard the David Gravell remix of Carte Blanche, just no! Leave it alone. (Same with his remix of Ayla).
		
Click to expand...

Generally I agree but on another hand I see it as an introduction of the new generation to those classics. 

It’s a bit like some don’t like any movie remakes but for me they can work some times 
 E.g Thomas Crown Affair of the 90s is enjoyable, the Departed remake of the original Infernal Affairs is not so much (for me).


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 28, 2021)

Takes me back to my early introduction to Dutch hardcore, in a little record shop in Dunfermline where this was playing and I loved it.


----------



## VVega (Jun 28, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Takes me back to my early introduction to Dutch hardcore, in a little record shop in Dunfermline where this was playing and I loved it.
		
Click to expand...

My Hardcore discovery went something like this:  Charly Lownoise & Mental Theo -> Westbam -> Marusha -> Mayday compilation


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 28, 2021)

VVega said:



			My Hardcore discovery went something like this:  Charly Lownoise & Mental Theo -> Westbam -> Marusha -> Mayday compilation







Click to expand...

I kinda went the other way. Introduction to dance music was acid house and a bit of breakbeat, morphed in to Italo-style around 91/92 with the likes of Usura, Love4Sale, Digital Boy et al and then on to the emerging, faster Scottish sound from the likes of Suburban Delay (Energy Rush was a masterpiece) and Ultra Sonic (Pulse is still a corker to this day). 

I loved Q-Tex and the bouncy Tartan Techno sound but fell in love with the harder, faster Dutch gabber sound in late 93/early 94 with Chosen Few, Reyes and then I discovered Ruffneck Records and I was hooked. 

Still listen to a lot of Mokum Records newer stuff but mainly the archives of Dutch goodies.


----------



## IainP (Jun 28, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Funny you posted that, it came up on my Spotify prog playlist the other day.
Not entirely sure what to make of it. Its clearly a nicely sequenced effort but its just that I struggle when people take the classics, and I mean the real ground breaking classics, and "reworking them" (apparently its the young people speak for a remix to make it sound more 'fresh').

Children is just a completely iconic tune and anything else to my ear sounds like a cheap rip.

Just my opinion of course.

I also felt the same when I heard the David Gravell remix of Carte Blanche, just no! Leave it alone. (Same with his remix of Ayla).
		
Click to expand...

You may well be right for the specific, but the remixing and sampling etc. was part the culture of this genre of music IMO. Plus of course one man's "it's a crock" may be someone else's "it's epic". So live and let live from me 🙂


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 28, 2021)

One of my favourite sets and the one that got me into the harder side of dance. 

My mates older brother went to the Big Bang and got the video. I was mesmerised. 

Me and a mate managed a couple of Fantazia/Dreamscape events before it went Happy Hardcore which I was never into. 

Most of our group were into more commercial dance in the 90s. So we tended to go to clubs playing that and house music. 
We did have a local club that had two floors. Which moved from disco and house, to techno/ hard house and commercial danc in the mid 90s. Which was great as it kept everyone happy.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 29, 2021)

IainP said:



			You may well be right for the specific, but the remixing and sampling etc. was part the culture of this genre of music IMO. Plus of course one man's "it's a crock" may be someone else's "it's epic". So live and let live from me 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Sampling, yes. Always been a big part of the dance music scene. 
Remixing yes, bit usually within the confides of the time of the track and usually fully credited to the artist with a (xxx remix) notifier. 

The issue I have is with these so-called "reworks" where they basically take the whole classic track and change little bits, years (and in a few cases, decades) later and then put their name on the track title. 

I acknowledge where both you and VVEga are coming from, I just have my own view on the treatment of classics. 

Younger crowds should be able to find and hear classics like Children, Ayla, Carte Blanche et al but it, IMO, should be because they are classics and not a "fashonable" remake or rework where they don't even realise what the original is and that it is the classic. Many of them will just think that its a Tinlicker track featuring some bloke called Robert Miles (because these days no-ome can do anything in music unless theres a "featuring" or ten folk credited in the making).

Jesus, I am old 😂


----------



## VVega (Jun 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Many of them will just think that its a Tinlicker track featuring some bloke called Robert Miles (because these days no-ome can do anything in music unless theres a "featuring" or ten folk credited in the making).
Jesus, I am old 😂
		
Click to expand...

So true  Tell this to Robin - Dancing on my own - known to the new generation as by Calum Scott.


----------



## IainP (Jun 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			.....

Jesus, I am old 😂
		
Click to expand...

You and me both! 😂😁🤣


----------



## IainP (Jun 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			....

I loved Q-Tex and the bouncy Tartan Techno sound but fell in love with the harder, faster Dutch gabber sound in late 93/early 94 with Chosen Few, Reyes and then I discovered Ruffneck Records and I was hooked.

Still listen to a lot of Mokum Records newer stuff but mainly the archives of Dutch goodies.
		
Click to expand...

Liking the sound of "bouncy Tartan Techno" - when time permits do pop a couple up 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 29, 2021)

VVega said:



			So true  Tell this to Robin - Dancing on my own - known to the new generation as by Calum Scott.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, this is exactly what I mean. Philistines 😁.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 29, 2021)

IainP said:



			Liking the sound of "bouncy Tartan Techno" - when time permits do pop a couple up 👍
		
Click to expand...

Maybe less "tartan" than you are imagining 😂 (not quite Acid Folk by Perplexer).

It was a phrase coined by the late, great Tom Wilson (RIP) who, through his 'Steppin Out' radio show on Forth FM, introduced the East of Scotland and the North East of England to the first strains of dance music outside the realms of the popular charts.

His Saturday night broadcast had people driving across the border to Jedburgh and Kelso just to get reception to listen and he brought us the introduction of Ultra Sonic, QFX, Q-Tex, Suburban Delay and the Italo Style that was also big at the time.

Loads of new talent was emerging and Scotland found itself at the forefront of the push towards 4/4 beat becoming huge where the breakbeat sound dominated down South. This Scottish talent (along with a big bloke from Newcastle called Guy Kneeling AKA Bass Generator) gave us a unique and bouncy sound that was lighter than the Dutch Gabber that was also making its way over with Holy Noise, Rotterdam Termination Source and Human Resource leading the charge.

Tom started to refer to our homegrown sound as Tartan Techno and from there it explodes with Scott Brown (and his many, many aliases) smashing tunes out along with Gordon Tennant (GT Sampler), Marc Smith and the aforementioned Bassy G.

1994 through 1997 saw some amazing stuff come out of this tiny country until the breakbeat down South died off and was being replaced by 4/4 sound of Happy Hardcore.

This started a schism in the scene with a divide that would eventually cause the scene to dwindle.
Hixxy and his Essential Platinum crew dominated but the sound was limited and was always going to be confined by how similar a lot sounded.

Sharkey tried to create a breakaway 'Freeform' genre of almost trancecore like style with Eclipse, Fury and Helix amongst the pioneers. It is a style that still sounds fresh today because it was so far ahead of its time.

The scene eventually died due to police and political pressure to close clubs and events down.

No idea why I went on that little trip down memory lane/lecture... 😂

But Tartan Techno was a great sound and properly bounce your body bouncy...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			One of my favourite sets and the one that got me into the harder side of dance.

My mates older brother went to the Big Bang and got the video. I was mesmerised.

Me and a mate managed a couple of Fantazia/Dreamscape events before it went Happy Hardcore which I was never into.

Most of our group were into more commercial dance in the 90s. So we tended to go to clubs playing that and house music.
We did have a local club that had two floors. Which moved from disco and house, to techno/ hard house and commercial danc in the mid 90s. Which was great as it kept everyone happy.







Click to expand...

I was at the Big Bang too. As a young East Coaster it was my first time in the SECC and it was only my second all nighter after Rez had held 'The Event' in August of 1993. 
Rez was unbelievable with Prodigy, GTO, Sonz of a Loop da Loop Era as well as Coxy, Producer, Frank de Wulf and Lenny Dee. 

I found the Big Bang to be a bit less intense and (this is just my opinion) Fantazia didn't really understand the Scottish audience at the time as breakbeat was not the preferred sound up here with bouncy techno the big thing. The line up was waay too breakbeat oriented for me and this actually reached a head with the Rat Pack being booed and water bottles chucked at them. 

The premise and the organisation was very good, I just felt they misjudged the sound and the audience where Rezerection had absolutely nailed it by also including some proper hardcore acts (GTO were mental).


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 30, 2021)

IainP said:



			Liking the sound of "bouncy Tartan Techno" - when time permits do pop a couple up 👍
		
Click to expand...

One of my favourite examples of the bouncy sound of Tartan Techno. Q-Tex were massive (as was anything Scott Brown related) but it was always the E-Creation remixes that got the headlines on EPs but tracks like Generations, Trip to The Hyperdome and Overdrive were superior and under-rated IMO.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 6, 2021)

Not a YT link for this one, but been listening to quite a bit of Night Sky on Spotify. Like Andy Blueman (Andrej Komatovic), Henning Berg (AKA Night Sky) is also a producer of epic "cinematic" type score but has returned to Trance production and has some decent uplifting and progressive efforts. 

Airborne was a decent enough track when released last year but he has applied some spit and polish to it and the result is pretty impressive. It's a powerful and emotive result with a very good build-up and an almost choral/orchestral breakdown and has me very impressed.


----------



## IainP (Jul 15, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Maybe less "tartan" than you are imagining 😂 (not quite Acid Folk by Perplexer).

It was a phrase coined by the late, great Tom Wilson (RIP) who, through his 'Steppin Out' radio show on Forth FM, introduced the East of Scotland and the North East of England to the first strains of dance music outside the realms of the popular charts.

His Saturday night broadcast had people driving across the border to Jedburgh and Kelso just to get reception to listen and he brought us the introduction of Ultra Sonic, QFX, Q-Tex, Suburban Delay and the Italo Style that was also big at the time.

Loads of new talent was emerging and Scotland found itself at the forefront of the push towards 4/4 beat becoming huge where the breakbeat sound dominated down South. This Scottish talent (along with a big bloke from Newcastle called Guy Kneeling AKA Bass Generator) gave us a unique and bouncy sound that was lighter than the Dutch Gabber that was also making its way over with Holy Noise, Rotterdam Termination Source and Human Resource leading the charge.

Tom started to refer to our homegrown sound as Tartan Techno and from there it explodes with Scott Brown (and his many, many aliases) smashing tunes out along with Gordon Tennant (GT Sampler), Marc Smith and the aforementioned Bassy G.

1994 through 1997 saw some amazing stuff come out of this tiny country until the breakbeat down South died off and was being replaced by 4/4 sound of Happy Hardcore.

This started a schism in the scene with a divide that would eventually cause the scene to dwindle.
Hixxy and his Essential Platinum crew dominated but the sound was limited and was always going to be confined by how similar a lot sounded.

Sharkey tried to create a breakaway 'Freeform' genre of almost trancecore like style with Eclipse, Fury and Helix amongst the pioneers. It is a style that still sounds fresh today because it was so far ahead of its time.

The scene eventually died due to police and political pressure to close clubs and events down.

No idea why I went on that little trip down memory lane/lecture... 😂

But Tartan Techno was a great sound and properly bounce your body bouncy...
		
Click to expand...

Forgot I hadn't replied.
Ha ha, everyone needs a bit of Acid Folk by Perplexer every once in a while. Brought a smile 🙂


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 15, 2021)

IainP said:



			Forgot I hadn't replied.
Ha ha, everyone needs a bit of Acid Folk by Perplexer every once in a while. Brought a smile 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the video? Its utter bonkers.


----------



## IainP (Jul 15, 2021)

No idea how I stumbled on this....





And Greig, I know there's a fair bit of knob fiddling going on 🤣 but I'll forgive him for not strapping a couple of SLs to the trike - especially with the potholes in the UK! 😅


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 15, 2021)

IainP said:



			No idea how I stumbled on this....





And Greig, I know there's a fair bit of knob fiddling going on 🤣 but I'll forgive him for not strapping a couple of SLs to the trike - especially with the potholes in the UK! 😅
		
Click to expand...

That is the strangest thing I have ever seen (next to Techno Viking that is) fair play to him but thats a risky past time 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 15, 2021)

IainP said:



			Forgot I hadn't replied.
Ha ha, everyone needs a bit of Acid Folk by Perplexer every once in a while. Brought a smile 🙂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## IainP (Jul 15, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Have you seen the video? Its utter bonkers.
		
Click to expand...

I have now! 🤯

The 6 min+ version I listened to before is serene in comparison!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 15, 2021)

IainP said:



			I have now! 🤯

The 6 min+ version I listened to before is serene in comparison!
		
Click to expand...

1994 was a great year for bonkers music.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 19, 2021)

Just sitting on the decking going through the tunes, large malt in hand 😀🥃🥃


----------



## BrianM (Jul 19, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Loving Yotto's remix of Faithless' "Need Someone". Makes it much more rounded and sonic than the original which feels a bit flat for me.

Really feeling the deep trance vibe just now.







Click to expand...

Loving this 👍🏻


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 28, 2021)

I was reminded today of one of the greatest injustices of our time.
The video is gold 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 29, 2021)

Old(ish) but great summery/island vibe


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 12, 2021)

Squelchy acidy goodness from the first EP I ever bought. The one that started my road to over 3000 more.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 12, 2021)

Little bit different, lot more accessible but absolute classic from 2011's "You Once Told Me" Album. 

Reminder of how absolutely amazing Mavie Marcos really is, and how under-rated Andain were for their broad spectrum of sounds.


----------



## VVega (Aug 13, 2021)

Keep them coming!


----------



## VVega (Aug 13, 2021)

Good headphones are needed.


----------



## bigslice (Aug 13, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I was at the Big Bang too. As a young East Coaster it was my first time in the SECC and it was only my second all nighter after Rez had held 'The Event' in August of 1993.
Rez was unbelievable with Prodigy, GTO, Sonz of a Loop da Loop Era as well as Coxy, Producer, Frank de Wulf and Lenny Dee.

I found the Big Bang to be a bit less intense and (this is just my opinion) Fantazia didn't really understand the Scottish audience at the time as breakbeat was not the preferred sound up here with bouncy techno the big thing. The line up was waay too breakbeat oriented for me and this actually reached a head with the Rat Pack being booed and water bottles chucked at them.

The premise and the organisation was very good, I just felt they misjudged the sound and the audience where Rezerection had absolutely nailed it by also including some proper hardcore acts (GTO were mental).
		
Click to expand...

Lol i was there that nite also and remember that.
im from saltcoats and was a metro regualr, they brought in KWS with please dont go, cracking tune but when they came on and sang it for the second time and there third  song, bottles were thrown and told please go!!!


----------



## VVega (Aug 13, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			That is the strangest thing I have ever seen (next to Techno Viking that is) fair play to him but thats a risky past time 😂
		
Click to expand...

He’s done a few, nice and true.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 19, 2021)

Popped up on my Spotify for some reason but certainly digging this


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 30, 2021)

Joris Voorn live creating some acid vibes.


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Joris Voorn live creating some acid vibes.







Click to expand...

Like. That. A Lot.
The kit being used seems so low tech by today's standards 🙂


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 30, 2021)

IainP said:



			Like. That. A Lot.
The kit being used seems so low tech by today's standards 🙂
		
Click to expand...

That’s because nothing sounds quite like a TR909/TB303 combination for making great sounding electronic music 😁


----------



## VVega (Oct 3, 2021)

is it - the show must go on...

or no one in the crowd knows who Dolores is?


----------



## VVega (Oct 3, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			That’s because nothing sounds quite like a TR909/TB303 combination for making great sounding electronic music 😁
		
Click to expand...

Love his elbow moving... tb303 is best kit ever


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 3, 2021)

VVega said:



			Love his elbow moving... tb303 is best kit ever
		
Click to expand...

And yet it was deemed a failure when it was launched but found it’s way through the rise of EDM in the late 80s many years after originally being discontinued. 

Whist I love the 303, I think the 909 is probably the most significant, especially in the hardcore/grabber circles. Many of my favourite and most recognisable beats and patterns from over the years came from a 909.

Forget all the DJ’s and artists that made electronic music, I think that Roland is the single most important name in EDM with the 303/909 and the legendary Juno synths being used in probably 90% of the music I/we grew up with.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice little prog/psy trancer that also includes samples of Robert Frost poetry because, well why not?!


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 8, 2021)

VVega said:








is it - the show must go on...

or no one in the crowd knows who Dolores is?
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of the end show at Defqon.1. I went in 2011 and, as a 32 year old felt pretty much the "dad at a party" 

But, I saw one of the best end shows ever, they didn't do it like this in the 90's


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 1, 2021)

Can't believe this is 30 years old. This, along with Entropya - Mind Cables were tracks heavily responsible for my enduring love of electronic music. 
Cracking track with that unmistakable italo-house flavour. Enjoy!


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 1, 2021)

Absolutely insane and brilliant at the same time. Iwould love to get another shot at Defqon tickets.

Dislcaimer: naughty words alert


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 1, 2021)

Jeezuz Greig; Think you'd (well I would) have to be under the influence of something a bit stronger than 'electric soup'to last the pace at these 'do's'????
Sorry mate, but not my kind of beat/tempo (must be an age thing)....But as long as you can get into it then great---Do you Disco/nightclub/rave this stuff???
No, think I'll sit in a corner and listen/get my kicks on a sedate little Gavotte


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 1, 2021)

Not an EDM fan but love house music. Been DJing since the mid 90's and been streaming all the way through lockdown on Sundays and have carried on.

I play Soulful House mainly, got a mixcloud site of all my mixes which I'll post if allowed.

The Sasha/Digweed Renaissance compilation is one of the best mix compilation's ever. Pretty sure most will have checked it out but if not it's amazing.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 5, 2021)

Some super freaky German Acid Tek-Trance courtesy of Longy - Spiegelsaal


----------



## IainP (Nov 7, 2021)

👆 took a while to start, for me. Maybe one the DJs playing out skip a section - but liked it then 🙂👍


----------



## IainP (Nov 7, 2021)

A bit off genre, but I appreciated the skills..







Recall watching the UK regionals at the Hac & in the interval Norman Cook + LL performing dub be good to me


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 15, 2021)

Got my eye on a couple of these brilliant little Korg Volca units. Everything from FM Synths, Beat makers and analogue samplers. All battery powered and under £150 each. Impressive kit and they all interlink via MIDI.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 16, 2021)

If this doesn't make you smile on a dark and dreary day like today then I don't know what will...


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 16, 2021)

Don't even care I'm the only one left in this thread. Sharing some afternoon madness.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 16, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Don't even care I'm the only one left in this thread. Sharing some afternoon madness.







Click to expand...

I’ll give you a like so you don’t feel too alone 🕺


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 16, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I’ll give you a like so you don’t feel too alone 🕺
		
Click to expand...

Never alone with great music my  good man!


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 16, 2021)

Lift


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 16, 2021)

And Drop


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 16, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			If this doesn't make you smile on a dark and dreary day like today then I don't know what will...







Click to expand...

Greig-Believe it or not, this old(yes) fart really liked this-haven't listened to The Alan Parsons Project yet but will later ( god, last bought/listened to his classical type works +'The Turn Of An Empty Card' in the 80s/90s)
What d'ya think-Hope for me yet?


----------



## IainP (Nov 18, 2021)

Yep still dropping in. Also liked the Solarsun. Few more to catch up on.


----------



## IainP (Nov 18, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Got my eye on a couple of these brilliant little Korg Volca units. Everything from FM Synths, Beat makers and analogue samplers. All battery powered and under £150 each. Impressive kit and they all interlink via MIDI.







Click to expand...

Is great you have been buying kit to play with. In that vid would liked him to have popped the room lights off for a moment  - so many lights on the kit!

Not claiming this as a classic but it popped up recently and I have no recollection of it first time around. We were reminiscing on 909s & 303s a few pages back


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 22, 2021)

Turn the bass to 12!


----------



## IainP (Dec 8, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Turn the bass to 12!







Click to expand...

That's great!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 8, 2021)

IainP said:



			That's great!
		
Click to expand...

It’s the track that I use when testing speakers that I have built. Apart from just being a cracking tune, it covers very deep lows with that rumbling baseline to very top end highs in the keys and zippy hi-hats.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 17, 2021)

Some old school acid vibes


----------



## IainP (Dec 19, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Some old school acid vibes







Click to expand...

Acknowledge we may have different perceptions of 'old school' 🙂 Good stuff although I'd probably want to pitch it down a tad for my ears.
Dang, was trying to not think about altering the tempo - been trying to come to terms with maybe moving the SLs on 😯


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 19, 2021)

IainP said:



			Acknowledge we may have different perceptions of 'old school' 🙂 Good stuff although I'd probably want to pitch it down a tad for my ears.
Dang, was trying to not think about altering the tempo - been trying to come to terms with maybe moving the SLs on 😯
		
Click to expand...

1996 falls (just) in my old school bracket (91-96). Tesox was an Acid Techno project, hence the slightly higher BPM than the likes of The Pump Panel.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## IainP (Dec 22, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			1996 falls (just) in my old school bracket (91-96). Tesox was an Acid Techno project, hence the slightly higher BPM than the likes of The Pump Panel.
		
Click to expand...

👍  Were you referring to Ego Acid (liked) or something else from them?

Suppose my frame of reference is likely something like this.  Not sure if production quality was good enough back then but might be fun on a speaker test.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 22, 2021)

IainP said:



			👍  Were you referring to Ego Acid (liked) or something else from them?

Suppose my frame of reference is likely something like this.  Not sure if production quality was good enough back then but might be fun on a speaker test.






Click to expand...

Yeah, I was thinking kind of Ego Acid/Herman’s Head type. Bit slower, not much granted. 
Funny you mention production quality, I was going through some vinyls the other day and the mastering quality on some of them is terrible, but back then I either didn’t notice or didn’t care. 

Think I am going to do another run of selling the chaff on Discogs in the new year, managed to sort about 100(ish) in to a ‘don’t need’ pile. That should generate funds for a new driver at least 😁


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 4, 2022)

Cannot believe that this is 20 years old now. Rich Mowatt in his pomp (think Seven Cities, Solar Coaster)...


----------



## IainP (Jan 12, 2022)

Right, a little request and maybe a tenuous link to the reason for this forum.

You tube joker Alex Etches is always using a particular tune which just about sneaks into the poppy edge of this genre of music I reckon, and it is bugging me. So who can put me out of my misery, what is it?

Comes in at around 12 mins here (spoiler - he's proper excited with the stealth+)





Ta


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 13, 2022)

IainP said:



			Right, a little request and maybe a tenuous link to the reason for this forum.

You tube joker Alex Etches is always using a particular tune which just about sneaks into the poppy edge of this genre of music I reckon, and it is bugging me. So who can put me out of my misery, what is it?

Comes in at around 12 mins here (spoiler - he's proper excited with the stealth+)





Ta
		
Click to expand...

"I Just Can't Change My Emotions" - Basixx Feat. LaKesha Nugent (c.2019 ish)


----------



## IainP (Jan 13, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			"I Just Can't Change My Emotions" - Basixx Feat. LaKesha Nugent (c.2019 ish)
		
Click to expand...

Star 🌟  
Not that old then, although pre-covid so feels longer!
Funny how I can hear the words now I've read them 😉😁


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 13, 2022)

IainP said:



			Star 🌟 
Not that old then, although pre-covid so feels longer!
Funny how I can hear the words now I've read them 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

There’s loads of tracks like that. You read the words and after years of hearing them differently in your head, they suddenly make sense 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 14, 2022)

Something a bit different but I do like the uplifting vibes from it. Popped up on my Spotify, heard some of Headstrong's early stuff and it was decent enough.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 14, 2022)

On an uplifting tip today so here's another sunny climes type tune.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 14, 2022)

And some old school breaks from Force & The Evolution (1993) to usher in the weekend. Classic piano and chimes along with lots of good old breaks.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 24, 2022)

Another remix triumph from Yotto, this time it's Frankie Wah he's upscaling. Like his remix of Faithless - "I Need Someone" he's taken a decent, if a little sonically flat, track and really deepened it and beefed up the soul depth of it. Loving this one - Anjunadeep strikes again!


----------



## BrianM (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## BrianM (Jan 29, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			And some old school breaks from Force & The Evolution (1993) to usher in the weekend. Classic piano and chimes along with lots of good old breaks.







Click to expand...

Tune 😎


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2022)

Can't remember if this was ever posted. Throwback on my youtube feed today. Great "la linea" video too.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2022)

Bit of Goa Psy-Trance for the weekend. Great sample from Dead Can Dance's "Host of Seraphim" (probably one of the most used snippet samples used across the electronic music genre).


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2022)

For those that like it deep and slow (ooh er....), Yotto set featuring many Anjunadeep label mates.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 10, 2022)

Decent version. Sure Jan would be happy enough with it.


----------



## IainP (Feb 16, 2022)

Was doing some jobs this week (insulation & plasterboard), so had the 'jobs radio' on, with R1 on. This became a bit of an ear worm (kinda ironic) so thought I'd share. Probably it's old already 🙂 Anyway we're aloud a bit of pop now and then 😉


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2022)

IainP said:



			Was doing some jobs this week (insulation & plasterboard), so had the 'jobs radio' on, with R1 on. This became a bit of an ear worm (kinda ironic) so thought I'd share. Probably it's old already 🙂 Anyway we're aloud a bit of pop now and then 😉






Click to expand...

Not my cup of tea but I can see why it would get stuck in the head. 

I struggle with the homogeneous sounding vocalists on modern EDM tracks.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2022)

Been on a Freeform Hardcore kick all week. I remember back in 1998 when I heard my first Freeform tune (DJ Eclipse - Ultraworld 5 and FJ Fury - Lemonade Raygun) that I was amazed that it didn't go on to dominate from the Happy Hardcore that was dying. Looking back now it was way ahead of its time and the HH crowd just weren't ready for the fusion of Acid/Trance and Hardcore beats and so it was left to become a sub genre. But I love freeform and it's been on my playlist all week.

One of the best


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2022)

On the subject of earworms @IainP got me thinking of the tracks that you can't get out of your head even though you know you shouldn't let them take up residence...

I present one of the kings of the earworm... Signore Gigi D'Agostino


----------



## IainP (Feb 17, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Been on a Freeform Hardcore kick all week. I remember back in 1998 when I heard my first Freeform tune (DJ Eclipse - Ultraworld 5 and FJ Fury - Lemonade Raygun) that I was amazed that it didn't go on to dominate from the Happy Hardcore that was dying. Looking back now it was way ahead of its time and the HH crowd just weren't ready for the fusion of Acid/Trance and Hardcore beats and so it was left to become a sub genre. But I love freeform and it's been on my playlist all week.

One of the best






Click to expand...

Thought there may be a few too many BPMs for me, but enjoyed that 👍


----------



## IainP (Feb 17, 2022)

For some earworm removal I dipped back to this one. Goodbye vocals!

For the impatient jump to about 3:20...
( oh and it is pitched down 😄 )


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2022)

IainP said:



			Thought there may be a few too many BPMs for me, but enjoyed that 👍
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely love the use of the Host of Seraphim sample on that track. I think it softens the baseline a bit and maybe takes the edge of the tempo.


----------



## IainP (Feb 18, 2022)

Don't know if any mileage in this, but it's been stormy down here and no golf this weekend. 
Was thinking 'non genre' tracks/songs that have been given the 'dance' treatment in some way. Could be some potential for 🧀  😄

Here's an oldie


----------



## BrianM (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 22, 2022)

BrianM said:









Click to expand...

Classic of classics. Brings back great memories of a late youth well spent. Ferry Corsten gets maligned quite a lot in the Trance scene, and some of his solo work is a bit bland and derivative, but when he paired up with Vincent de Moor for Veracocha, Tijs Verwest for Gouryella and Vimana and with Robert Smit in his early days as Sons of Aliens (Dutch gabber hardcore) his stuff really came to life. 

The little known B-side to Carte Blanche was called "Drafting" and was a great tune in it's own right and would have been a monster A-side if were it not on the same EP as CB.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 22, 2022)

Classic


----------



## BrianM (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## IainP (Feb 22, 2022)

As mentioned way back on A to Z  these nutters were ahead of the time with the mask wearing!
Extra memories for me, the opening sample - I used to listen to them on pirate radio. A couple of years later, I had a modified version of the sample on the house answerphone message! The joys of youth! I remember apologising to a recruitment consultant, although he found it amusing 😯


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 23, 2022)

Been watching a series of videos on Youtube by Jonas Steur (Estuera). he seems to have moved away from producing tracks and more in to Social media how-to vids and some of them are good value. This one on what they call "Old School Rave" is pretty good. His one on creating a Gabber track is brilliant.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 23, 2022)

Das ist Techno! Acid Overload - all hail the Queen of Acid.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 23, 2022)

IainP said:



			Don't know if any mileage in this, but it's been stormy down here and no golf this weekend. 
Was thinking 'non genre' tracks/songs that have been given the 'dance' treatment in some way. Could be some potential for 🧀  😄

Here's an oldie






Click to expand...

Don't know how I missed this post... There's loads. I will get the thinking cap on for the best (and possibly worst) of them...


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 23, 2022)

IainP said:



			Don't know if any mileage in this, but it's been stormy down here and no golf this weekend. 
Was thinking 'non genre' tracks/songs that have been given the 'dance' treatment in some way. Could be some potential for 🧀  😄

Here's an oldie






Click to expand...

So basically 90% of late 90’s happy hardcore was sampling non-genre tracks, so I have a whole compendium of them… like this 🤪


----------



## IainP (Feb 23, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Been watching a series of videos on Youtube by Jonas Steur (Estuera). he seems to have moved away from producing tracks and more in to Social media how-to vids and some of them are good value. This one on what they call "Old School Rave" is pretty good. His one on creating a Gabber track is brilliant.







Click to expand...

Have often thought should I come across a load of that sort of kit I could easily lose many days playing around on/with them. Even without the talent!

This track is one that pops into my head where I can most visualise them putting it together bit by bit much like that vid, but I still love it!





(make it past 1:40 🙂)


----------



## IainP (Feb 24, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Don't know how I missed this post... There's loads. I will get the thinking cap on for the best (and possibly worst) of them...
		
Click to expand...

Ha, no problem. I wouldn't have been sulking 

I'm well out of depth with the happy hardcore, so will plump for some d.i.s.c.o. re-visited!


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 25, 2022)

IainP said:



			Ha, no problem. I wouldn't have been sulking 

I'm well out of depth with the happy hardcore, so will plump for some d.i.s.c.o. re-visited!






Click to expand...

Going all the way to the extreme other end of the spectrum, Dutch composer Jan Vayne worked with Armin van Buuren on a series of "Classical Trancelations" where piece of Classical music were reworked with electonica elements through them. One of my favourites is below


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 25, 2022)

And then, conversely, Peter Lowland also worked with AvB to do the opposite and take Trance "classics" and give them orchestral/classical workovers. 

Here is Solarstone's "Seven Cities" as we know and love it...





And Lowland's spectacular effort


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 25, 2022)

One of my favourites from back in the day as an "end of night" track. The legends that are Ultra-Sonic, from their 1995 album "Tekno Junkies"


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 28, 2022)

Something a bit different and darker to start the week off. 

Popped up on my Spotify timeline from 2015. Dark, Ambient DnB from Matt Lange (not to be confused with the UK's Trance producer Lange (Stuart James Langelaan).


----------



## IainP (Feb 28, 2022)

G'day. One of the many revisits of this one...


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 4, 2022)

Another absolute classic (this time courtesy of a remix by the UK's Lange) in the form of The Morrighan's - Remember (To the Millennium). 

Another that's hard to fathom (despite the name including Millennium as so many did back then) that this was 1999 and is now 23 years old. Also carrying a message that largely remains unheeded in those 23 years. That opening line, delivered perfectly, "The Light that makes us what we are, is the light that burns in every star" just chills my spine every time I hear it. 






Cecily Faye's vocal style as part of The Morrighan were amazing, ethereal and haunting. Even though "Follow Me" was more 'upbeat' it was still unmistakably "Morrighan".


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 10, 2022)

Doing some crate diving at the weekend I unearthed a load of Tech-Trance from the mid/late 90's which I was in to at the time but kind of faded from. Chucked a couple on the deck and now I am properly back in to 90's Tech-Trance. Wonderful stuff here from Cores, and like the track I posted above, Millennium is in (or IS) the name despite it being a 1998 release, I suppose that was when Millennium fever started to grip. 

I have now unearthed all my Noom records and just been on Discogs and bought a few that I don't have. At quite reasonable prices too, finally something that's not jumped up in price!


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2022)

Something very different for a Monday morning, some early summer vibes coming from this one


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 16, 2022)

Squelchy


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 16, 2022)

Just the Prodigy being brilliant and a reminder that music can bring joy in dark times.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 21, 2022)

More just good fun tunes, back from when dance music will have started for many.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 21, 2022)

Darker and very much in the Pendulum mould. Some liquid-like DnB.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 28, 2022)

Some Monday Guitar Goa... a strange but oddly compelling combination


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 29, 2022)

Been on the classic trance train


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 29, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Been on the classic trance train












Click to expand...

Nice bit of Goa from Hallucinogen there. And who doesn't love a bit of Signum  (What Ya Got 4 Me is still up there in my all time classic faves.)


----------



## IainP (Apr 5, 2022)

Tenuous link time... the forum has gone Masters potty, so here's a Rhythm Masters remix 😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2022)

I have an L please Bob. Does LFO by LFO count as EDM. Just been grooving along to it


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 13, 2022)

Been quiet on here, so here's Imogen Heap & Tiesto from 2007. Enjoy


----------



## IainP (Apr 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have an L please Bob. Does LFO by LFO count as EDM. Just been grooving along to it 

Click to expand...

Certainly does, see  https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/a-to-z-e-d-m.104832/post-2157970


----------



## RichA (Apr 15, 2022)

Just heard this on the radio and liked it...


----------



## RichA (Apr 15, 2022)

UK DnB & reggae clash on 1Xtra at the moment. 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 21, 2022)

Some late 90's bonkers hard acid trance.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 21, 2022)

Dark, brooding, atmospheric and just a little bit Mario Borthers Bowsers Castle...


----------



## IainP (Apr 23, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Some late 90's bonkers hard acid trance. 







Click to expand...

Apt description 👍 🙂

Amuses me to think it was termed "a fad of a few months" 😆

A bit less full on, a little more raw maybe, but a little bonkers & a decade earlier...
Maybe skip a couple of minutes


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 25, 2022)

IainP said:



			Apt description 👍 🙂

*Amuses me to think it was termed "a fad of a few months" 😆*

A bit less full on, a little more raw maybe, but a little bonkers & a decade earlier...
Maybe skip a couple of minutes






Click to expand...

I was thinking about this after having a discussion with my boy (12) about what music was like when I was his age. At that point, 1989, Acid House was surging and the earliest vibes of the early breakbeat scene were emerging. For me, the scene really exploded in around 1992 with the first 4/4 beats coming through in Scotland (Suburban Delay, GT Sampler and Ultra Sonic at the front, with QFX and Q-Tex not far behind) and, as you say, what was deemed a passing fad that would "be dead in a year tops" ran through with strength until 1998 when it really declined sharply (mainly thanks to police/government crack downs).

But, and this was the bit that struck me, that 6 year period of "going strong" was longer than the likes of Brit Pop and the then later Nui-Metal craze that each probably lasted 4-5 years mainstream max.

As long as people like us, everyone that's listened to and contributed to to this thread, keep listening and sharing, it will never die out.


----------



## VVega (Apr 26, 2022)

Such a simple uplifting tune.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 26, 2022)

VVega said:








Such a simple uplifting tune.
		
Click to expand...

Love MoM. 10 in 01 and Wizards were quality whilst, as you say, being simple tunes.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 26, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Love MoM. 10 in 01 and Wizards were quality whilst, as you say, being simple tunes.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, I meant Sonic Empire [facepalm]


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 26, 2022)

New artist to me, Kaspar. Although I have heard some A*S*Y*S stuff before. 

Pretty good stuff, been added to my Acid Techno playlist.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 27, 2022)

Banger!


----------



## IainP (May 3, 2022)

IainP said:



			Just to drift away from the alphabet a mo' - earlier this week a couple of study plastic boxes arrived to assist with the sorting out.
I also located my amp, mixer, & speakers which had been eluding me previously. Unfortunately not yet located the box/bag with the power link up (seems I'd put space saver plug/sockets on everything), plus the speaker cables.
Off work today, so fused plugs & speaker cables purchased from a well organised screwfix, and some progress...
		
Click to expand...

Sigh, pretty much two years to the day later I came across the bag with original speaker cables and alternative turntable styli, etc. !


----------



## IainP (May 3, 2022)

Okay, keeping the thread eclectic - and also a nod to those people who can hear something, sample and envision something new.
Etta James sample.
Yep, that one used by dozens of ad & marketing teams, but with a different slant (& without the dodgy rapping )


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2022)

Oh my word. Turn the bass to 11 and revel in the darkness (or Dark Light... see what I did there?).

The section from 4:45 on...just banging.


----------



## IainP (May 13, 2022)

The A S Y S stuff seems very solid


----------



## BrianM (May 14, 2022)

These are decent playlists 😀


----------



## GreiginFife (May 17, 2022)

More good vibes. Keeping my playlists dark just now. Great for working to.


----------



## VVega (Jun 29, 2022)

Bicep at Glasto:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 30, 2022)

VVega said:



			Bicep at Glasto:






Click to expand...

Very much enjoyed that rendition of Apricots, not so much Glue though (thought they used too much string reverb). Would definitely go see them if they were to do a smaller venue, something about tech-house that I feel just suits that arena.


----------



## VVega (Jun 30, 2022)

Bicep at Glasto full set: https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p0c905h4


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 4, 2022)

Delerium  at their brilliant ambient best.






If you haven't heard them, the two late 90's albums, "Karma" and "Poem" are fantastic if you are a fan of, I suppose you'd call it "ambient world" music.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 25, 2022)

Love a bit of epic trance


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 25, 2022)

Where has the last 30 years gone?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 25, 2022)

Always great to hear an old tune (in this case c.2006) have new life breathed in to it by a master like Sean Tyas. In this case, it's Arksun's global banger "Arisen" that's given the Tyas Treatment.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 27, 2022)

Something a bit different, almost serene but with a reasonable tempo.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 10, 2022)

93Sovage. Total earbanger


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 24, 2022)

Classic 90's German dark acid-trance


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 31, 2022)

Hard to categorise this one. has a bit of everything but is infectious as, well, Hades...


----------



## BrianM (Sep 7, 2022)

Remember this from getting into a nightclub and my fake ID worked, we ordered them from the back of an FHM Magazine advert 😂😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 8, 2022)

BrianM said:








Remember this from getting into a nightclub and my fake ID worked, we ordered them from the back of an FHM Magazine advert 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Fake ID in 1999? I thought you were older than me but you're a whippersnapper


----------



## BrianM (Sep 8, 2022)

Was 17, but looked about 12 🤣🤣


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 8, 2022)

And now for something a bit different...






Electronic Soul


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 18, 2022)

This is unbelievably good. Almost prog rock like with the synths, had me imagining Rick Wright on a trance kick. 
Very laid back and very intense.

No fast beats, no dramatic baselines, no big breakdowns. Just good chill.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 18, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			This is unbelievably good. Almost prog rock like with the synths, had me imagining Rick Wright on a trance kick.
Very laid back and very intense.

No fast beats, no dramatic baselines, no big breakdowns. Just good chill.







Click to expand...

😀


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2022)

Kinda at the point where can't remember what have posted 🙂, this popped up on my player the other day.  Takes a while to start...


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2022)

This has a sample from one of my favs from (gulp) 1984 🤫 - thought that may be a step too far 😆


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 4, 2022)

Little roll back to 2006, Dogzilla doing what Dogzilla do best, creating awesome remixes, this time to Kuffdam & Plant's "The Ones We Loved"


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 4, 2022)

IainP said:



			Kinda at the point where can't remember what have posted 🙂, this popped up on my player the other day.  Takes a while to start...







Click to expand...

Got to love anything that Underworld touched through the early/mid 90's. Gave everything a unique "underworld vibe".


----------



## IainP (Nov 2, 2022)

Well, even down here it's been wet & miserable  -  so something perhaps a little more commercial but to remind of sunshine 🌞


----------



## IainP (Nov 6, 2022)

Dark nights and a bit of time to kill - have been dabbling into the loopstation world again, with those crazy Germans!

If you have 8 mins to spare






Conclusion, they know how to have a good time in the East.

Oddly in the south they had the crowd sitting down, and cameras on them - people watching extreme..
This is a bit longer , I preferred "tracks" 2 & 3
Welcome to the game of Kaos!


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 11, 2022)

One for the weekend. Rick Mowat at his absolute best with the haunting vocals from Elizabeth Fields. Early 2000's prog trance bliss.


----------



## IainP (Dec 9, 2022)

Been a few bits in the media about dance music being on the rise. Recently these were mentioned having success

LF - Afraid to feel

Eliza Rose - BOTA

I just preferred BOTA of the two, maybe a bit more "clubby"

Quite liked the DnB mix of it


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 10, 2022)

IainP said:



			Been a few bits in the media about dance music being on the rise. Recently these were mentioned having success

LF - Afraid to feel

Eliza Rose - BOTA

I just preferred BOTA of the two, maybe a bit more "clubby"

Quite liked the DnB mix of it






Click to expand...

If you are liking this type of “liquid drum n bass” the. Check out some of the stuff on Liquicity Records and artists like Feint, LAOS and Silence Groove. 

Some of Feint’s stuff with a vocalist called Veela is just borderline brilliance.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 15, 2022)

Epic, swirling, high energy trance from the early 00's. They really don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## IainP (Dec 18, 2022)

Probably just me 😁 , trance like that I end up imagining I'm on a train...
Nice chuggin' track 👍

And to reinforce the diversity I'm going to jump a bit more commercial.  Not usually a fan of bpm changes, but will have a little treat for chrimbo...


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 21, 2022)

Hard to classify this, I’d say it’s 30’s art-deco speak-easy trance 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 21, 2022)

Now, this is a masterpiece. Can’t believe I picked this up as a white label 9 years ago.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 21, 2022)

One more pre-Christmas chill trance from Anjunabeats.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 24, 2022)

Rest easy Maxi Jazz.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 24, 2022)

GreiginFife said:








Rest easy Maxi Jazz.
		
Click to expand...

Banging tune 😎


----------



## BrianM (Dec 24, 2022)

Just noticed he’d passed away, a real legend in the music world and his songs were a massive part of my younger years partying and clubbing.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## IainP (Dec 28, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			If you are liking this type of “liquid drum n bass” the. Check out some of the stuff on Liquicity Records and artists like Feint, LAOS and Silence Groove.

Some of Feint’s stuff with a vocalist called Veela is just borderline brilliance.
		
Click to expand...

Think generally the dnb was a case of "wrong place wrong time" for me,  and there probably isn't much logic to which tracks I gravitate to or not.
So many BOTA bootlegs e.g.





With me being in C19 layup today, I've been going back through the thread and adding a load of trance etc. to the playlist 

Did fancy some vocals towards the end , so some Oz craziness..




and the original video is a bit of a laugh!

To finish up went the other direction, going down tempo


----------



## BrianM (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## IainP (Jan 1, 2023)

Nice video. I'm not a big video follower, has the equaliser-building thing been done before? Feel like it must have been,  but perhaps not as well.


----------



## IainP (Sunday at 9:13 PM)

Another year then, think we can be excused having rose tinted memories  - this made me smile.. 🙂


----------



## IainP (Sunday at 9:16 PM)

And on that theme  - basic, simple, just how I liked it 🙂






Mind some of those images 😲


----------

